# 2014 EU/Local Election Thread - Predictions and Results



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2014)

So with less than 24 hours to go it's about time we had thread for the elections.

This is a list of the boroughs that are up for election in the locals this year

Anyone want to make any predictions, last year I grossly underestimated UKIPs success predicting that they'd get around 50 councillors, when in fact they took 139.

Most of the talk has been about whether UKIP can win the EU elections but considering that they were only 2% behind the Tories in terms of vote share in 2013 (23% to 25%), it's not impossible that they could push the Tories into third place in the locals this year. 

Anyway this year I'm going to predict
- that UKIP, just, win the popular vote in the EU elections, Labour second, Con third and I think the LD's will just hold out the Greens for fourth place
- Labour will take the largest share of the vote in the locals, still can't make my mind up about UKIP vs Con.

Anyone else? The39thStep you made a pretty good guess of UKIPs results last time around, are they going to beat the Cons this time?


----------



## shagnasty (May 22, 2014)

The council elections i choose three candidates ,not to sure on the euros can someone please walk me through it


----------



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2014)

Walk you through what? How the system works? Who you should vote for? You're going to have to supply a bit more info.


----------



## mk12 (May 22, 2014)

When are the euro results announced?


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

shagnasty said:


> The council elections i choose three candidates ,not to sure on the euros can someone please walk me through it


You get one Euro vote for a party list


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

mk12 said:


> When are the euro results announced?


Sunday


----------



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2014)

mk12 said:


> When are the euro results announced?


According to wikipedia "most"  of results will be announced on Sunday.


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> According to wikipedia "most"  of results will be announced on Sunday.


Probably something like French votes from the Pacific still yet to be counted at that point


----------



## William of Walworth (May 22, 2014)

I'm assuming that all the local results will be out by Saturday at the latest --true?


----------



## RedDragon (May 22, 2014)

I wasn't issued a voting card  

It's too early to go hunting for my passport and a utility bill


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I wasn't issued a voting card
> 
> It's too early to go hunting for my passport and a utility bill


Obvious question: sure you're registered?


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm assuming that all the local results will be out by Saturday at the latest --true?


Don't see why not. Them that don't count Thursday night will start counting Friday morning


----------



## RedDragon (May 22, 2014)

JTG said:


> Obvious question: sure you're registered?


Yeah, there's an aggressive sign-up campaign here, a formidable official will hammer on your door until the registration form is returned.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 22, 2014)

I predict that some overexcited dumbo will start a thread about the EU results 3 days too early.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

Yes. No predictions allowed until Saturday night. Apparently.

I suppose dumbo is better than racist as well eh gc? Or do you just throw that accusation around with such abandon that you forget just who you've aimed it at?


----------



## stowpirate (May 22, 2014)

Did Cameron vote for his nemisis?


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2014)

hopefully the "don't vote" party will get the most votes.

facebook annoyed me this morning trying to encourage me to vote


----------



## Sue (May 22, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I wasn't issued a voting card
> 
> It's too early to go hunting for my passport and a utility bill


Unless things have changed recently, you don't need any id. Just your name and address.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 22, 2014)

Can't vote, won't vote. But in the words of the great Oi Polloi, Fuck Everybody Who Voted Tory.

*and ukip, bnp, libdem


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

Since my earliest days of campaigning for Labour in the late 1970's I'd been aware of the accepted potential meteorological impact upon electoral turnout and results; people often talked about Labour or tory weather. The old logic being that fair weather (remember GE day 1997!) helps to bring out the labour vote, (they were supposed to have little/no access to private transport), and wet weather dissuading the feckless 'lower orders', allowing the tories to crusie down to the polling station in their Rovers and get the vermin elected. 

Seems that Plaid have taken the analysis of election day weather to a new level.....



> ...focus on heartland areas has been the same for Plaid who are heartened by the weather forecast for polling day which is *dry in the north and wet in the south.*


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2014)

The google doodle thing is the Euro elections today - might remind a few people to vote.

I wonder if there's any significance in the people less certain to vote being prodded into going out to vote?  It might harm parties with more determined supporters, probably UKIP in this case.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2014)

I'm off work tomorrow too, presumably I can spend all night watching Peter Snow's graphics, to the annoyance of the girlfriend who is working.

I think the high polling for UKIP in the Euros will have an interesting impact on the local results, suspect a lot will vote for the party in both local and Euros if they have the option, will throw a cat amongst the pigeons a bit.  Really hoping for a tory bloodbath, preferably some of the more cuntish councils like Hammersmith & Fulham.  Probably going to be disappointed.


----------



## quiquaquo (May 22, 2014)

Haven't voted that many times but is it normal practice in the UK for those at the desk to call out one's name aloud?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2014)

Very wet here in the north today.  That might help the scumbags.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Very wet here in the north today.  That might help the scumbags.


Could you narrow that down?


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2014)

I wonder how many times I can vote today..

I could clearly see the list of names and addresses of people who haven't voted, when I went in.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Could you narrow that down?





Tories - traditionally do better when it's raining because their more motivated supporters will brave it (or drive there).  I know years ago the tories used to bus people in from retirement homes to boost there vote, something other parties didn't always have the resources to provide.  I doubt this is the case any more, TBH.

This was the Yorkshire regional split on a national yougov poll for a while ago, with strong caution due to sample size:

Con 9%, Labour 32%, LibDem 12%, UKIP 29%, Green 16%, BNP1%

Seems unlikely, but tories behind lib dems would be very funny.


----------



## prunus (May 22, 2014)

Sue said:


> Unless things have changed recently, you don't need any id. Just your name and address.



Absolutely; no ID needed, just rock up and say "I'm Brian, from the Big House*" and they'll give you a voting slip. 

Vote early and vote often. Unless you're voting for the Tories, libdems or ukip, in which case fuck off. 

* Adjust for your individual circumstances.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> The google doodle thing is the Euro elections today - might remind a few people to vote.
> 
> I wonder if there's any significance in the people less certain to vote being prodded into going out to vote?  It might harm parties with more determined supporters, probably UKIP in this case.


 "X" in the bottom box.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

Euros:

UKIP: 29%
Labour: 29%
Tory 22%
Greens:7%
Lib-dem: 8%

Locals:

Tories lose 170
Lib-dems lose 320
Labour gain 470.
Ukip pick up 40-50.
Greens/Independents squeezed


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I could clearly see the list of names and addresses of people who haven't voted, when I went in.


Any of whom could go in to vote at any point before 10pm. At which points you'd be found out. Not sure if the benefits of electoral fraud (for you at least) outweigh the potential risks. Which is why  they tend to be a little blase about it, I suppose.


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2014)

killer b said:


> Any of whom could go in to vote at any point before 10pm. At which points you'd be found out. Not sure if the benefits of electoral fraud (for you at least) outweigh the potential risks. Which is why  they tend to be a little blase about it, I suppose.


They would know someone voted under the wrong name. They wouldn't know who.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> They would know someone voted under the wrong name. They wouldn't know who.


Unless you have the most non-descript face ever you would be recognised by someone as having been in already.


----------



## co-op (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Euros:
> 
> UKIP: 29%
> Labour: 29%
> ...




I like your Big 3 predictions here but I'd go Greens a *shock* 10%+ since the voters are feeling mutinous.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

BNP standing locally, which seems odd as they seem more at home in the urban environment. One of their candidates has an Italian name which made me chuckle.

James Cracknell is standing locally as a tory.

I voted green.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

co-op said:


> I like your Big 3 predictions here but I'd go Greens a *shock* 10%+ since the voters are feeling mutinous.


There has been def movement towards them over the last few weeks.I think i i may have them slightly too low as well now i've just checked their last performance - i thought it was just over 5% but it was up at 8.6% - they should do at least that. I'll change that to 8%.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2014)

I think they're going to take the U75 exit poll.


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2014)

I'd say greens a bit higher than last time too, as the leftish party most likely to get anywhere, plus loads of disaffected ex-libdems.


----------



## co-op (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> There has been def movement towards them over the last few weeks.I think i i may have them slightly too low as well now i've just checked their last performance - i thought it was just over 5% but it was up at 8.6% - they should do at least that.



There have been a couple of polls in the past two weeks - one ICM, the other I can't remember - which had them on 10% and 12% of those who were certain to vote and very little less on the whole figure. I think they'll pick up MEPs in the East and South West and ??maybe the North West? which they've not done before. But they could get squeezed out in some weird de Hondt formula fuckwittery.


----------



## Teaboy (May 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> James Cracknell is standing locally as a tory.



Figures, given that severe head trauma he suffered.


----------



## co-op (May 22, 2014)

There was a poll predicting zero Lib-Dem MEPs. It would be funny watching Fallon, Clegg and co. explaining that one on telly.


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Unless you have the most non-descript face ever you would be recognised by someone as having been in already.


i guess being 6 foot 8 and recovering from bells palsy doesn't help...


----------



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2014)

@ co-op
Can't see it happening sadly, I think they'll sneak one of two at least.


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2014)

UKIP to do worse than predicted, but still well, 20% - 22%
Labour to do as expected
Greens to do better
Tories to do worse
Lib Dems to be absolutely fucked
maybe a surprise showing from a fringe party - National Health Party?


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

marty21 said:


> UKIP to do worse than predicted, but still well, 20% - 22%
> Labour to do as expected
> Greens to do better
> Tories to do worse
> ...


Latter only standing in london so unlikley to make any national impact.


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Latter only standing in london so unlikley to make any national impact.


 right, can't see them winning a seat but expect a decent vote


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

marty21 said:


> right, can't see them winning a seat but expect a decent vote



An interesting one, because London does appear to have fewer 'left of labour' options than some other regions. If not voting Green or No2EU, there's only the National Health option open.


----------



## treelover (May 22, 2014)

Unite Community have just sent an email asking me to vote labour, not happy about that.

I expect the Greens to do better than expected, even with their open borders position.


----------



## treelover (May 22, 2014)

killer b said:


> Any of whom could go in to vote at any point before 10pm. At which points you'd be found out. Not sure if the benefits of electoral fraud (for you at least) outweigh the potential risks. Which is why  they tend to be a little blase about it, I suppose.




Police at 160 polling booths in tower hamlets, at the behest of the council worried about voter fraud.


----------



## treelover (May 22, 2014)




----------



## peterkro (May 22, 2014)

killer b said:


> Any of whom could go in to vote at any point before 10pm. At which points you'd be found out. Not sure if the benefits of electoral fraud (for you at least) outweigh the potential risks. Which is why  they tend to be a little blase about it, I suppose.


I've had this happen,large squat registration cards lying about in the hall.Mate took my card and voted,later I wander down without card and ask to vote,concerned looks all around,me shrugs shoulders mumbling oh I must have forgot and sidling out past policeman.Stupid fucker might have told me.


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2014)

treelover said:


> Police at 160 polling booths in tower hamlets, at the behest of the council worried about voter fraud.


 There's 160 polling booths in tower hamlets?


----------



## RedDragon (May 22, 2014)

Sue said:


> Unless things have changed recently, you don't need any id. Just your name and address.


Followed your advice and just gave my name & address, no problems.


----------



## treelover (May 22, 2014)

Teaboy said:


> Figures, given that severe head trauma he suffered.




Ae you sure? he posts on CIF with lots of anti-capitalist arguments


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

killer b said:


> There's 160 polling booths in tower hamlets?


There's 75. There are 160 outstanding allegations of voter fraud.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

treelover said:


> Ae you sure? he posts on CIF with lots of anti-capitalist arguments


He's a right wing libertarian tory. You probably have the wrong bloke.


----------



## mk12 (May 22, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good, comprehensive guide to the parties and their policies?


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

mk12 said:


> Does anyone know of a good, comprehensive guide to the parties and their policies?


Have you heard of a thing called the political compass?


----------



## mk12 (May 22, 2014)

Ah yes, which suggests that everyone is a libertarian leftist.


----------



## Dan U (May 22, 2014)

Is it my tapatalk or has this election fever made butchersapron bust out the smilies. Swear I've seen two.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

mk12 said:


> Ah yes, which suggests that everyone is a libertarian leftist.


There you go then


----------



## Teaboy (May 22, 2014)

treelover said:


> Ae you sure? he posts on CIF with lots of anti-capitalist arguments



About the head trauma?  Yes, he was knocked off his bike.   Don't know about any of the other stuff except standing for the tories doesn't sound especially anti-capitalist.


----------



## mk12 (May 22, 2014)

He wrote 'lol' on the last one but deleted it before posting.


----------



## malatesta32 (May 22, 2014)

mk12 said:


> Does anyone know of a good, comprehensive guide to the parties and their policies?



'most balanced' from the 'cultural marxist' BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-27218759


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> 'most balanced' from the 'cultural marxist' BBC
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-27218759



I like that there's a party called 'Harmony' that is anti-immigrant, and one called 'Liberty GB' that proposes repeal of the Human Rights Act.  Doesn't do what it says on the tin.


----------



## RedDragon (May 22, 2014)

I've always found Rufus Hound to be a dick, but I admire him standing for the anti-NHS-privisation group.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2014)

co-op said:


> There was a poll predicting zero Lib-Dem MEPs. It would be funny watching Fallon, Clegg and co. explaining that one on telly.



They've prepared their statement already:

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/may/21/lib-dems-braced-for-wipeout-in-european-poll



> senior party figures have been briefed to say that a failure to win any seats in the European parliament should be "expected" at this stage in the electoral cycle for a governing party.
> The document, the contents of which have been leaked to the Guardian, advises Lib Dem spokespeople about what to say if the party wins between no seats and two seats in Strasbourg.
> In that scenario, the document advises party figures to say: "Disappointed with the result but the party remains resolute and this was expected at this point in the electoral cycle."


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2014)

Polling station in Clapton wasn't very busy at 8.30 this morning, election staff about 6, voters 1


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Polling station in Clapton wasn't very busy at 8.30 this morning, election staff about 6, voters 1


The one I went to in Islington was similar.
4 staff, 5 people from the parties, and me.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 22, 2014)

My local polling station was packed at 7.10am - 6 staff about 10 voters milling around and a Labour and a Libdem teller outside


----------



## emanymton (May 22, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Is it my tapatalk or has this election fever made butchersapron bust out the smilies. Swear I've seen two.


Next thing you know he will be liking posts.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Next thing you know he will be liking posts.


Unless you're telling me a leading lib-dem is dead - ain't happening.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Is it my tapatalk or has this election fever made butchersapron bust out the smilies. Swear I've seen two.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 22, 2014)




----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Unless you're telling me a leading lib-dem is dead - ain't happening.


Cyril Smith is dead


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

Prediction: Labour 28%, UKIP 28%, Tories 21%, Greens 9%, Lib Dems 7%, Bnp 2%
No Lib Dem seats at all, maybe a Green gain. BNP to lose both theirs

Hilarious Lib Dem wipe out on councils everywhere


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Unless you're telling me a leading lib-dem is dead - ain't happening.


sounds like a fun challenge.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

Gonna have to wait to 10pm on Sunday to find out, but here's my two-pennyworth...

*UKIP 30%, Lab 27%, Con 23%, LD 8%, Green 7%*.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

@roadto326: Labour hold both of first 2 Sunderland seats. UKIP a decent second in both. LDs behind the Greens.


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> @roadto326: Labour hold both of first 2 Sunderland seats. UKIP a decent second in both. LDs behind the Greens.


tbf I'm sure the Green vote in Sunderland is massive


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/events/vote2014


----------



## Jeremy Vile (May 22, 2014)

Euro prediction now reads BNP 0 (-2) UKIP 24 (+11) Con 17 (-8) LD 4 (-7) Lab 20 (+7) SNP 2 (0) Green 3 (+1) PC 0 (-1), Greens win NW England not Scotland. recommendations are unchanged.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

Labour 28%, narrowly beating 
UKIP 28%
Cons 22%
Greens 9%
Libs 8%
No2EU 1.4%


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

"The first key result from Sunderland shows UKIP scoring no less than 30% while the Lib Dem vote has fallen from 20% to 3%"

which is half good news


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> "The first key result from Sunderland shows UKIP scoring no less than 30% while the Lib Dem vote has fallen from 20% to 3%"
> 
> which is half good news


 One ward only, though.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

@UKELECTIONS2015: 

4 results from Sunderland Labour win all 4 but UKIP strong 2nd in all 4


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> @UKELECTIONS2015:
> 
> 4 results from Sunderland Labour win all 4 but UKIP strong 2nd in all 4


Hmmm interesting; UKIP have not previously done well in the NE, have they?


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

brogdale said:


> One ward only, though.


true. A few more in, and they're doing terribly in all of them, and that seems about the average for UKIP.

First TUSC result in - 70


----------



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> Labour 28%, narrowly beating
> UKIP 28%
> Cons 22%
> Greens 9%
> ...


For locals or for EU? 

I'm going to come off the fence and predict that UKIP beat the Tories in the locals.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> true. A few more in, and they're doing terribly in all of them, and that seems about the average for UKIP.
> 
> First TUSC result in - 70


 'kinnel...minus 70, that's fucking bad, even by their standards.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Not really.


that South Shileds by-election was pretty good. I'll have to have a look at last years locals


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> For locals or for EU?
> 
> I'm going to come off the fence and predict that UKIP beat the Tories in the locals.


EU - locals are too confusing. Labour will win them, but beyond that....


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

Guardian has been filling it's live feed with count 'tittle-tattle' from Swindon & Rotherham talking of better than expected UKIP polling...

eg.





> Helen Pidd ✔ @helenpidd
> Follow
> Ukip looking very strong all over Rotherham: in wards they claim they weren't targeting as well as those they were.


----------



## The39thStep (May 22, 2014)

killer b said:


> I'd say greens a bit higher than last time too, as the leftish party most likely to get anywhere, plus loads of disaffected ex-libdems.


Vote green to stop the lib dems


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Euros:
> 
> UKIP: 29%
> Labour: 29%
> ...



Classic expect.mgt opening gambit at the start of the night from the vermin...



> Tory minister *Liz Truss* on Sky News says she expects the Tories will lose around 200 seats.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

LD's took 3% of popular vote in Sunderland...and talk of a re-count in one ward...possible UKIP gain!


----------



## ddraig (May 22, 2014)

shapps and chucka


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

Slippery Chucka on the BBC now. He doesn't realise that slippery Tory/Labour types like him are the fucking problem.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2014)

Featherstone: "history will recognise we're the good guys in the coalition"


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Featherstone: "history will recognise we're the good guys in the coalition"


Only because they ARE history


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2014)

there were 300 odd voting at my station out of a list of 2000
more than i expected
majority student area and just the euros
3 full time staff and 1 from 5pm


----------



## mk12 (May 23, 2014)

What's Vince Cable up to here then?

"The European elections – the party leader took the gamble of fighting a European election on the issue of Europe which is a very unusual thing to do in the UK. We’ll see."


----------



## killer b (May 23, 2014)

Trying to blame their nailed-on disasterous result on a campaign strategy error.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

mk12 said:


> What's Vince Cable up to here then?
> 
> "The European elections – the party leader took the gamble of fighting a European election on the issue of Europe which is a very unusual thing to do in the UK. We’ll see."


 Campaigning.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)




----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Lauren Laverne's mam re-elected in Sunderland


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Guardian are reporting UKIP have won their first seat, in Doncaster.

Even tho Doncaster aren't due to start their count till tomorrow morning


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Lauren Laverne's mam re-elected in Sunderland


twas the first result of the night!


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

TUSC beat the lib-dems in Sunderland's Castle Ward!


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> twas the first result of the night!


Good news, Lauren had been asking if she was able to Come Out 2Nite


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

Kill him IN THE FACE.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> TUSC beat the lib-dems in Sunderland's Castle Ward!


Good, by how many?


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Good, by how many?


137-57.  Only 40 behind the tories too. And 1200 behind labour


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> 137-57.  Only 40 behind the tories too. And 1200 behind labour


And so it begins


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

BBC reporting first UKIP gains ..Hull & Basildon.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

UKIP gain from Con in Basildon

Snap


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Reporter in Hull saying Lab only certain of holding in 2 out of 21 seats up.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Reporter in Hull saying Lab only certain of holding in 2 out of 21 seats up.


I think that must be expectation management, even if they do lose seats I can't see them doing that badly.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour Mayor of Sunderland has lost his council seat to an independent


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> I think that must be expectation management, even if they do lose seats I can't see them doing that badly.


 Yes, but they were making clear the UKIP polling was too strong to give them any certainty beyond the two.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> UKIP gain from Con in Basildon
> 
> Snap


Id guess Essex has to be UKIPs best county...folkestone and dover strong candidates too (im guessing)


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Mike Hancock has lost his seat 

To UKIP


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

Mike Hancock has lost his council seat to UKIP

Bollocks, pipped again


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Guardian saying Handycock has lost his council seat.

e2a...three times over


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Labour Mayor of Sunderland has lost his council seat to an independent


any idea what that's about?  No UKIP candidate, or Liberal


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> any idea what that's about?  No UKIP candidate, or Liberal


Nope, only following Graun and Beeb at work so as much knowledge as they do about anything.

ie I'm clueless


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Swindon has elected a Lib Dem councillor


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> any idea what that's about?  No UKIP candidate, or Liberal


weird they dont name him/her up so we can look them up


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Swindon has elected a Lib Dem councillor


Always though it was a weird place.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> weird they dont name him/her up so we can look them up


Anthony Allen


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Anthony Allen


thanks


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

from some blog:

Labour councillor Robert Heron, currently Mayor of Sunderland, is also up for re-election this year. He shares Copt Hill with two independent councillors, and will be challenged by a third: Anthony Allen. Nevertheless, Cllr Heron has an impressive electoral record. He first became a councillor in 1991, and since then has only only taken one year out between 2003 and 2004. He was also challenged by another independent candidate, Paul Marriner, when he was last up for election in 2010, but won with a majority of 203. It seems unlikely that Cllr Heron will lose out this year, but it’s still worth keeping an eye on Copt Hill. - See more at: http://sr-news.com/sr-news-council-elections-wards-to-watch/#sthash.Sbwsxl06.dpuf


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> Mike Hancock has lost his seat


Does this mean he'll have to start groping women in his capacity as a private citizen?


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> UKIP gain from Con in Basildon
> 
> Snap


Pitsea North West to be precise


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Nope, only following Graun and Beeb at work so as much knowledge as they do about anything.


I think that's what we're all doing.  And then telling each other the result


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> He was also challenged by another independent candidate, Paul Marriner, when he was last up for election in 2010,


Always wondered what he did after leaving Ipswich


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> I think that's what we're all doing.  And then telling each other the result


Cutting edge analysis 

You're all waiting for my expert views on Bristol when they come in aren't you?

*looks hopeful*


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Tories hold Broxbourne
Labour hold South Tyneside


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Always though it was a weird place.


 Their only seat so far. I wonder how many other of the 4000 seats will produce the same party order?

LDEM LAB UKIP CON GRN


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 23, 2014)

The Mogg is on the telly harking back to Mr Lloyd-George's government


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

Listen to the Tories slithering all over UKIP. Cunts.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Second Basildon seat for UKIP, Nethermayne ward


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Listen to the Tories slithering all over UKIP. Cunts.


 Crowther's having none of it..."...it's all too late"


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Second Basildon seat for UKIP, Nethermayne ward


 Always were thatcherite scum out there


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Pitsea numbers...



> And here's *a very uncomfortable set of numbers for the Lib Dems*, from that Pitsea North West result. T*he 33 is not a typo*:
> 
> Ukip: 1156
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2014)

someone handed in a postal vote for Lambeth to a polling station in Cardiff! it was given back as obviously couldn't have got to Lambeth by 10

Cardiff was just verifying tonight and counting on Sunday


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Yeah saw those numbers. Tory held ward so a dreadful collapse for them


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 23, 2014)

Jacob Rees-Mogg wishes to "love-bomb" UKIP. My dreams tonight will be fraught.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Has Featherstone self-medicated?


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Does this mean he'll have to start groping women in his capacity as a private citizen?



He's still an MP no? He was one of those utter wankers who was a councillor and MP at the same time. As well as being a sex pest and general all round bellend obv.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> He's still an MP no? He was one of those utter wankers who was a councillor and MP at the same time. As well as being a sex pest and general all round bellend obv.


Yes, an independent MP. Not having the power of the party behind you does make the political sex case have to work that bit harder.


----------



## IC3D (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Has Featherstone self-medicated?


She's not a bad MP, reckon likely next party leader couldn't be worse


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

UKIP down one in South Tyneside


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

IC3D said:


> She's not a bad MP, reckon likely next party leader couldn't be worse


Next party leader is likely to come from a vanishingly small field


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

IC3D said:


> She's not a bad MP, reckon likely next party leader couldn't be worse


She's scum like the rest of them.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Yes, an independent MP. Not having the power of the party behind you does make the political sex case have to work that bit harder.



I do wonder how much he's unsupported by local Lib Dems despite being independent. You don't get to be that much of a sex case in public office without others around you knowing about it after all. So if people knew then and still supported him, some of them may still do despite the fact his proclivities have finally become public.

More generally, the vibe I get is that there are increasing numbers of long term Lib Dem activists who are now starting to declare themselves 'independent' but are still staying politically active (c.f. George Ferguson, Mayor of Bristol).


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Next party leader is likely to come from a vanishingly small field



It'll be Tim Farron.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

Who's this Lib Dem woman on now. She actually seems to her her own mind.


----------



## IC3D (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> She's scum like the rest of them.


You live in Haringey then?


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

UKIP wins Hoddesdon Town & Rye Park in Broxbourne


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Who's this Lib Dem woman on now. She actually seems to her her own mind.



Linda Jack. She's been sound from the start of their whole mess tbf.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Who's this Lib Dem woman on now. She actually seems to her her own mind.



The orange bookers are not out tonight, least not the BBC. Presumably they're in the bunker tonight with Clegg.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> in the bunker tonight with Clegg.


Doing the right thing hopefully


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> The orange bookers are not out tonight, least not the BBC. Presumably they're in the bunker tonight with Clegg.



Ed Davey will be in Kingston busy shitting himself I imagine.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Longbridge (Birmingham CC): Lib Dems down from 1600 to 157 and finish behind Greens


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

IC3D said:


> You live in Haringey then?


No, why would I need to live in Haringey to know that someone who has been part of the government attacking us, cutting services, privatising the Royal Mail etc, under the guise of austerity is vermin. It's quite fucking clear from her support of this government.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Longbridge (Birmingham CC): Lib Dems down from 1600 to 157 and finish behind Greens


 Staggering, really. I am actually beginning to wonder quite how much damage they'll take in my manor, the LD stronghold of LB Sutton.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

Changes in Sunderland since 2010 locals

Lab -2.64%
UKIP +24.30%
Con -5.76%
Ind -0.14%
LD -14.57%
Green +1.53%

Excellent on the LD front, the Mackham's doing their bit to wipe out the LibDems.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Chukka tries to argue the toss with Curtiss, and, as a result, ends up looking an even bigger cunt than normal.


----------



## IC3D (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> No, why would I need to live in Haringey to know that someone who has been part of the government attacking us, cutting services, privatising the Royal Mail etc, under the guise of austerity is vermin. It's quite fucking clear from her support of this government.


Do you like Chukka then?


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> I do wonder how much he's unsupported by local Lib Dems despite being independent.


well, they didnt stand against him


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

IC3D said:


> Do you like Chukka then?


Christ no, scum just like Featherstone


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Tories holding Swindon. Weird town


----------



## IC3D (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Christ no, scum just like Featherstone


Well quite, I'm saying on some local issues that have fuck all to do with you she was good. get over it.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

IC3D said:


> She's not a bad MP, reckon likely next party leader couldn't be worse


she wont be an MP


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Tories holding Swindon. Weird town


Miliband's radio interview clearly worked very well....for the tories.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

IC3D said:


> Well quite, I'm saying on some local issues that have fuck all to do with you she was good. get over it.


quite a few MPs do that local issue representation quite well. I've oft mentioned that David Blunkett is a good constituency MP.  Doesn't stop them from being utter cunts who should die, tho.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Miliband's radio interview clearly worked very well....for the tories.


between Miliband, articul8, Andy Newman...Swindon's weird and fucked.


----------



## IC3D (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> quite a few MPs do that local issue representation quite well. I've oft mentioned that David Blunkett is a good constituency MP.  Doesn't stop them from being utter cunts who should die, tho.


Don't stress, they will. Some slowly and painfully.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Chukka...ends up looking an even bigger cunt than normal.



Probably the most impressive achievement of these whole elections.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Ukip not wn a single seat in Hull yet, about ten declared


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> Ukip not wn a single seat in Hull yet, about ten declared


Very close in one though, only 46 votes in it.

And very close in Hartlepool too,


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

a gain in Rotherham - against a particularly crappy Labour boke


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Ed Davey will be in Kingston busy shitting himself I imagine.


 Looked like he had in the BBC interview.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

By fuck, this is depressing stuff.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Looked like he had in the BBC interview.


Insert Oaten pic


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Insert Oaten pic



To be fair, Oaten didn't ever shit himself. Ever the fan of capitalism and the free market, he paid other people to shit on himself.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

5 UKIP gains in Rotherham from Labour and Tories


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

According to the BBC ticker the leader of the Con group in Portsmouth is willing to go into coalition with UKIP to get overall control. I should imagine Central Office are preparing to skewer her as we speak.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> 5 UKIP gains in Rotherham from Labour and Tories


and thats with only ten seats declared


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> According to the BBC ticker the leader of the Con group in Portsmouth is willing to go into coalition with UKIP to get overall control. I should imagine Central Office are preparing to skewer her as we speak.


I dont know. Could be a sensible move (from the tories' POV) - show them up as clueless farts on the practicalities, all sound and fury


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Christ, it's fucking Tom "Save our St. Helier hospital from my government" Brake now.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Tories lose Castle Point to NOC - UKIP up 5, Tories down 5


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> 5 UKIP gains in Rotherham from Labour and Tories


 Now seven


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

fuckssake. UKIP won 9/17 in Rotherham so far


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

9/19 now.

Respect beat the libs (267-136) in one seat


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2014)

Doncaster elected an English Democrat mayor a few years back. That area has form for lapping up right-wing 'common sense' populism.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2014)

Paul Sykes is probably a happy man tonight.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Four UKIP gains in Southend, two from Tories, two from Lib Dems


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Tories lose Castle Point to NOC - UKIP up 5, Tories down 5


Lost two to UKIP in Southend-On-Sea too,


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> Respect beat the libs (267-136) in one seat


turns out that that was the only seat the LIbscum stood in!  TUSC stood as well and got 110 or so.

Final score, Lab 11, UKIP 10


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Doncaster elected an English Democrat mayor a few years back. That area has form for lapping up right-wing 'common sense' populism.


almost corrput local government too, labour is so dominant. There were quite a few seats that only had two candidates, no one else even bothered


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> turns out that that was the only seat the LIbscum stood in!  TUSC stood as well and got 110 or so.
> 
> Final score, Lab 11, UKIP 10


Very good result for the kippers.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

Fucking Essex. Slaaaaags.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

"Feathers are rustling"


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Tories lose Southend to NOC.

Tories can't wait to leap into bed with UKIP


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 54385
> 
> "Feathers are rustling"


he really is...quite something


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

Here's a useful list of the expected times each council will declare it's results.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 54385
> 
> "Feathers are rustling"



"Have you ever seen that scene in Scanners where that dood's head explodes"


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> he really is...quite something


He'll be great on Question Time.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Tories lose Peterborough to NOC

Nick Robinson continues to make entirely meaningless statements


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Hull turnout 21%, lowest on record


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2014)

John Heeley was talking about the disaster in Rotherham, a load of kippers went past, sneering and grinning, some stayed to watch the interview, they seemed very unpleasant types.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

UKIP 43 seats up so far


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Left Unity candidate beats the tories in Wigan


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Neil Hamilton fails to win for Ukip (second bottom in fact)


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Basildon council leader loses his seat - he was the one behind the Dale Farm evictions


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

and one LibScum manages a mere 0.9% in Broxbourne


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2014)

Listening to R4 whilst feeding the baby... UKIP man in Croydon Winston Makenzie sounds like a fun bloke... Who's been allowed to stay up late and eat lots of blue smarties and for the first time ever people are listening to him....


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Listening to R4 whilst feeding the baby... UKIP man in Croydon Winston Makenzie sounds like a fun bloke... Who's been allowed to stay up late and eat lots of blue smarties and for the first time ever people are listening to him....


Did the baby wake up when he shouted 'WAKE UP!' at Dimbleby?


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2014)

There was a bit of a build up because they tried to link to him and he wasn't there so we were expectant... And he didn't disappoint!


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

wiskey said:


> There was a bit of a build up because they tried to link to him and he wasn't there so we were expectant... And he didn't disappoint!


I am avidly watching live pictures of a stage at the City Academy where I hope to see Bristol Lib Dems looking sad shortly


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Supposedly 'Lib Dem meltdown in Haringey' according to local Labour types


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Supposedly 'Lib Dem meltdown in Haringey' according to local Labour types


that'll do for me. Summat good to go to bed on


----------



## sptme (May 23, 2014)

Why are the blokes from the other parties all wearing Ukip-purple ties?


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

actually, one more....

Ipswich, Gainsborough Ward, UKIP get 666 votes


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Tories have lost Purbeck and Brentwood to NOC


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> he really is...quite something


 a colossal penis?


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

UKIP fall 25 votes short of taking Kingsweston in Bristol off Lib Dems - who won it with 26% of the vote

The ward I grew up in - traditionally Labour council estate


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Lib Dems hold Eastleigh council - wtf is up with that place?


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Lib Dems hold Eastleigh council - wtf is up with that place?


Have you been? My gran lives there. It's weird.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Have you been? My gran lives there. It's weird.


I used to live in Southampton and that was weird enough tbh


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Lib Dems hold Eastleigh council - wtf is up with that place?


God knows, definitely needs to be purged.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

UKIP not so hopeful in Croydon apparently


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2014)

(((Winston)))... 

And he seemed so keen to fix the fabric of society.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

UKIP have gained a councillor in Bristol, Hengrove.

Labour have taken one off the Liub Dems, Brislington West. UKIP second there


----------



## Sprocket. (May 23, 2014)

In Rotherham UKIP won 10 of the 21 seats up for election, 7 from Labour, 2 from the Conservatives and held onto the one it won in a by election last year.
Doncaster results not announced until this afternoon.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Looks like Croydon's going Labour, they've won both New Addington seats

High Labour hopes in Redbridge and 'best results in Wandsworth since the 1980s' according to them

Bristol announcing results, Labour being disappointed and Lib Dems holding on in greater numbers than hoped  Greens making gains


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour win Hammersmith & Fulham, taking 11 seats from the Tories


----------



## Gingerman (May 23, 2014)

wiskey said:


> (((Winston)))...
> 
> And he seemed so keen to fix the fabric of society.


  He should have been standing for election in Barking....


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Bristol results a bit confused but essentially:
Labour up four
Greens up two
Tories up one
UKIP up one
Lib Dems down seven

In Rochdale the Lib Dems lost four seats, leaving them with just one councillor on an authority they controlled four years ago


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 23, 2014)

How come the BBC are reporting that UKIP have: "...made great gains at the expense of the Conservatives and Labour" when their numbers show that Labour have actually gained 80 or so seats while the Lib Dems have lost about the same?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Labour win Hammersmith & Fulham, taking 11 seats from the Tories



Now that's worth a smile, hugely cunty 'flagship' Tory council that shut down soup kitchens and has been flogging off council houses to private developers.  

This is where we see Labour behave exactly the same way...


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2014)

I couldn't stomach the BBC footage in the end, fucking Nick Robinson, so slept instead.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> How come the BBC are reporting that UKIP have: "...made great gains at the expense of the Conservatives and Labour" when their numbers show that Labour have actually gained 80 or so seats while the Lib Dems have lost about the same?


Yeah but outside of London Labour's showing has been very poor they lost a control of Thurrock to NOC through a UKIP gain and UKIP gains have stopped the progress Labour wanted to make.


----------



## J Ed (May 23, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> In Rotherham UKIP won 10 of the 21 seats up for election, 7 from Labour, 2 from the Conservatives and held onto the one it won in a by election last year.
> Doncaster results not announced until this afternoon.



Not surprising considers McShame + New Labour parachuting 

Expect more of the same


----------



## articul8 (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> between Miliband, articul8, Andy Newman...Swindon's weird and fucked.


What have I got to do re Swindon


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2014)

I guess in labour strongholds there will be a strong UKIP tactical vote from Tories as well as the disaffected labour vote - this might depress the overall Tory vote percentage nationally.


----------



## The39thStep (May 23, 2014)

Posadists take Sea of Tranquility Central


----------



## The39thStep (May 23, 2014)

articul8 said:


> What have I got to do re Swindon


Member of Andy Newmans party


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 23, 2014)

That'll show you Swindon Lab. In a poor night of results the Swindon Lab candidate who gained most votes and came closest to a gain (with almost zero help from the party machine who had given up on that ward, "what are you doing here" one of them said to her last night!) was the mad old Irish woman my mum Maura Clarke who knocked on doors and said "hello, I'm not a blairite I'm an old fashioned socialist" Poor show that not one of them helped me tally her votes at the count, and I'm not even a member. None of the candidates they pulled the stops out for came close to her vote.

http://www.swindonnews.org.uk/local-election-results/


----------



## J Ed (May 23, 2014)

Breaking News: Croydon votes to join the Donetsk People's Republic


----------



## moochedit (May 23, 2014)

No change at all in cov still 43 labour and 11 tory. 

http://www.coventry.gov.uk/info/100...ntry_city_council_local_elections-may_22_2014


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> How come the BBC are reporting that UKIP have: "...made great gains at the expense of the Conservatives and Labour" when their numbers show that Labour have actually gained 80 or so seats while the Lib Dems have lost about the same?


Take Bristol. Only one Ukip gain but in a ward Labour would have hoped to gain from LD. Other wards they failed to gain in where there were strong Ukip or Green showings - and where there was no Ukip candidate they romped home. Suggests that where there's an alternative people are looking elsewhere.
Ukip posed more of an obstacle to Labour gainsi in trad white working class areas than they did to Tories in the affluent parts of the city.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

Quick review

Here are the councils that have changed hands so far.

*Conservatives*
_Losses (all to no overal control - NOC)_
Basildon
Brentwood
Castle Point
Maidstone
Peterborough
Purbeck
Southend-on- Sea

*Labour*
_Gains_
Cambridge (from NOC)
Merton (from NOC)
Hammersmith & Fulham (from Consevatives)
_
Losses_
Thurrock (to NOC)

*Lib Dems*
_Losses_
Portsmouth (to NOC)


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 23, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Posadists take Sea of Tranquility Central



Who from?







Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Roadkill (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> Ukip not wn a single seat in Hull yet, about ten declared



Won one later on.  Final result:

Labour 39 +2
Liberal Democrat 15 -2
Conservative 2 0
Independent 2 -1
United Kingdom Independence Party 1 +1

Results here.  The Kippers came in second in a lot of wards, and not by much in some places.  I despair.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 23, 2014)

UKIP spokesman: "We don't tend to do well in London because it's cultural, educated and young."  

(sourced from Twitter, and can't find the original source.)


----------



## cesare (May 23, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> UKIP spokesman: "We don't tend to do well in London because it's cultural, educated and young."
> 
> (sourced from Twitter, and can't find the original source.)


@mattrhodes tweeted it with a #r4today


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 23, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> UKIP spokesman: "We don't tend to do well in London because it's cultural, educated and young."
> 
> (sourced from Twitter, and can't find the original source.)



Something like this was said on the BBC Today programme but not I thought by UKIP. My memory is that it was a political editorial comment along the lines of London being more multicultural, better educated and younger than the rest of the country. I'll try to check a bit later.

Anyway, given that I thought it was an editorial statement rather than a UKIP quote,  it came across to me (down in London Super Mare) as a bit smug; if only we were all just a bit more London then UKIP would wither away.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

> Paul Burstow MP @PaulBurstow
> Follow
> @LibDems retain control of @SuttonCouncil taking seats from both Conservatives and Labour to increase majority.
> 
> 7:42 AM - 23 May 2014



Jesus...I'm gonna need another fucking recycling bin for the coming year's shitstorm of 'Focus' leaflets that the LDs will throw at saving Brake and Burstow. 
LB Sutton is a real political 'endangered species' now.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

Eastleigh
Sutton
Swindon

Something weird about them all


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 23, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> UKIP spokesman: "We don't tend to do well in London because it's cultural, educated and young."
> 
> (sourced from Twitter, and can't find the original source.)


 
A stunning bit of insight from UKIP there.


----------



## sim667 (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Jesus...I'm gonna need another fucking recycling bin for the coming year's shitstorm of 'Focus' leaflets that the LDs will throw at saving Brake and Burstow.
> LB Sutton is a real political 'endangered species' now.


 That said, I've worked for a number of councils, and sutton was always one of the nicest (under lib dems).

I work in elmbridge now, they're total c**ts


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

So it is going really well?


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Eastleigh
> Sutton
> Swindon
> 
> Something weird about them all



Can't talk about the other two, but Sutton represents an example of the (literal) death of the tory party as an effective political machine in parts of the metropolitan suburbs. When I moved to the borough in the 1980's the borough was a tory 'fortress' with huge numbers of older voters prepared to work for the party and it was a sea of tory posters come election times. 30 years on, I've actually not seen one tory poster in what is a reasonably affluent outer London borough. Their failure to do any damage whatsoever to the dying LD party, (in fact the vermin have actually lost seats to the LDs), is a stark measure of the complete death of the tories as an electoral machine out here.


----------



## The39thStep (May 23, 2014)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Who from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No overall control


----------



## cantsin (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Labour win Hammersmith & Fulham, taking 11 seats from the Tories



bit surprised by this, thought that the simple fact of ever increasing house prices/declining soc. housing etc wld mean that part of London only going one way.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Mr Bone informs me that Steve Norman beat the LDs!

...and the TUSC who polled minus 16.


----------



## The39thStep (May 23, 2014)

Interesting that on one hand there are accusations on the radio phone ins that BBC's handling if UKIP is so biased against them that it reinforces their attraction as being outsiders and on the other,mainly from supporters of mainstream parties, that the BBC have been bigging UKIP up.


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2014)

nobody in my office voted.


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2014)

how do i find the turnout figures btw? its not on bbc site


----------



## The39thStep (May 23, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> nobody in my office voted.



No PD candidates locally?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Mr Bone informs me that Steve Norman beat the LDs!
> 
> ...and the TUSC who polled minus 16.



Avonmouth is a Tory held seat? Christ.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Avonmouth is a Tory held seat? Christ.


 57% tory if you throw in the 'kippers.


----------



## dennisr (May 23, 2014)

Keith Morrell has been elected as a TUSC councillor in Southampton. Keith was a Labour councillor who refused to vote for cuts and was suspended by the Labour Party. He got 43% of the vote.


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> No PD candidates locally?


 
i don't know


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> how do i find the turnout figures btw? its not on bbc site


 local council website might have that info? croydon does between 32.9% and 46.7%


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> How come the BBC are reporting that UKIP have: "...made great gains at the expense of the Conservatives and Labour" when their numbers show that Labour have actually gained 80 or so seats while the Lib Dems have lost about the same?



They'd already decided that they were running with the UKIP victory angle before any results had come in IIRC. I suppose their excuse will be that in mid-term elections with the tories in power Labour were guaranteed to make big gains, so that's not a story.


----------



## tony.c (May 23, 2014)

cantsin said:


> bit surprised by this, thought that the simple fact of ever increasing house prices/declining soc. housing etc wld mean that part of London only going one way.


That's probably what the Tories thought too with poorer people having to move out due to benefit capping.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> how do i find the turnout figures btw? its not on bbc site



Lower your expectations then divide by two.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> How come the BBC are reporting that UKIP have: "...made great gains at the expense of the Conservatives and Labour" when their numbers show that Labour have actually gained 80 or so seats while the Lib Dems have lost about the same?


Thinking exactly the same - Guardian are reporting that too. Still lots of seats to come in, but as it stands now its a great result for Labour whove currently gained 97 seats and the only party to gain control of any councils (+4). Wether it will stay like that remains to be seen...


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

Just seen on the guardian site that a sky analysis would give Labour only the biggest number of seats if replicated in a GE. In a rush, I haven't even found the national share of the vote, but I suspect there will a lot to think about in terms of who ukip are hitting most.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Thinking exactly the same - Guardian are reporting that too. Still lots of seats to come in, but as it stands now its a great result for Labour whove currently gained 97 seats and the only party to gain control of any councils (+4). Wether it will stay like that remains to be seen...


But Labour's gains are from what were a bad set of results last time these seats were up (2010 presumably).


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Thinking exactly the same - Guardian are reporting that too. Still lots of seats to come in, but as it stands now its a great result for Labour whove currently gained 97 seats and the only party to gain control of any councils (+4). Wether it will stay like that remains to be seen...



Yeah I just had a look at the guardian site hoping for an antidote to the BBC coverage. It turns out they've also basically conceded that UKIP are running the country now, with all none of their councils and all none of their MPs


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

Wilf said:


> But Labour's gains are from what were a bad set of results last time these seats were up (2010 presumably).


This is true, but I expect Labour to win the general election without a need for coalition - despite that bad poll the other day - and this bounce back reinforces that idea in my mind.
Pure speculation, but UKIP are naturally more likely to be taking votes from Cons, and look like theyve done so tonight, and although UKIP do less well at a General Election than at these ones hopefully that trend will continue to cause existential angst for the tories.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...ccess-local-elections-two-party-system-crisis



> Immigration and peoples' responses to it are complex beyond words: they test just about every article of faith, across the political spectrum.



What the suffering fuck Is that supposed to mean?

But it's OK, because he goes on to sum up his article with this completely unambiguous closing paragraph:



> In my hotel room – at a ring-road Travelodge, in case anyone was wondering – a succession of Westminster faces are blathering on the TV, and I have just received a text message from an activist friend, in response to one I sent which read, "I love the smell of toast in the morning." He wrote: "We can all smell the coffee. Ed, Cameron et al refuse to act, because it's all about them. How long can it last?"



Right, well thanks for clearing that up. He got paid to write this drivel, there are people in line for foodbanks as we speak and he got paid money to write this


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Who will lose the most seats, Tory or Libdem? 
It is 104 all at the moment and the tension is killing me.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Who will lose the most seats, Tory or Libdem?
> It is 104 all at the moment and the tension is killing me.


as a percentage loss it has to be the libdems id have thought

I do look forward to more of this kind of panic:
Tory MPs call for Ukip pact after local election losses
David Cameron under pressure as MPs fear being ousted in 2015 after strong showing for Nigel Farage's party


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

any idea when the final results for local elections are meant to be in by?

i wonder if all the ukip hype has brought out the labour vote more strongly - i get that impression a little from some of my facebook feed, who normally dont engage with politics but were talking about voting against UKIP


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> any idea when the final results for local elections are meant to be in by?



According to the link posted a few pages back there's one council that doesn't expect to declare until 2 am, and a fair few more that won't be in until late this evening.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> as a percentage loss it has to be the libdems id have thought
> 
> I do look forward to more of this kind of panic:
> Tory MPs call for Ukip pact after local election losses
> David Cameron under pressure as MPs fear being ousted in 2015 after strong showing for Nigel Farage's party



I'm old enough to remember everyone saying that the lib dems were set to make huge gains at the last general election. They lost five seats in the end as I recall.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> This is true, but I expect Labour to win the general election without a need for coalition - despite that bad poll the other day - and this bounce back reinforces that idea in my mind.
> Pure speculation, but UKIP are naturally more likely to be taking votes from Cons, and look like theyve done so tonight, and although UKIP do less well at a General Election than at these ones hopefully that trend will continue to cause existential angst for the tories.


This isn't a bounce back - it's just about passing muster performance based on informed expectations and a healthy near 4 year poll lead. It's really important to remember that this isn't a race from a standing start and that there's a wider cyclical context, one in which regaining seats you lost whilst in an unpopular govt can (and the current govt losing them) make it appear as if you are on a roll - as if you are 'winning'. There's a bigger picture than who wins most seats on the night - and, despite the generally poor political coverage - the places being moaned about on here actually realise that and are reporting on that basis and understanding.

 The popular labour vote is going to be hit hard by UKIP as well, despite council seat wins.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> as a percentage loss it has to be the libdems id have thought



I thought they would take by far the biggest kicking  

Tory 103 and LibDem 104 now so the power struggle goes on!!!


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> According to the link posted a few pages back there's one council that doesn't expect to declare until 2 am, and a fair few more that won't be in until late this evening.


ah okay, but majority will declare earlier than that...


----------



## RedDragon (May 23, 2014)

A few results aren't expected until tonight, Tower Hamlets 6.30pm for example.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> any idea when the final results for local elections are meant to be in by?
> 
> i wonder if all the ukip hype has brought out the labour vote more strongly - i get that impression a little from some of my facebook feed, who normally dont engage with politics but were talking about voting against UKIP


The exact opposite has been happening. UKIP has been hoovering up labour voters in w/c areas damaging labours popular vote and costing them seats all over.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> The exact opposite has been happening. UKIP has been hoovering up labour voters in w/c areas damaging labours popular vote and costing them seats all over.


i can believe that, but what im wondering is if those fairweather unswingable-to-ukip labour supporters out there made more of an effort to get to the polls than normal


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> The exact opposite has been happening. UKIP has been hoovering up labour voters in w/c areas damaging labours popular vote and costing them seats all over.


tbh i don't think that's wholly true. look at somewhere like redbridge, where labour controls the council now for the first time.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i can believe that, but what im wondering is if those fairweather unswingable-to-ukip labour supporters out there made more of an effort to get to the polls than normal


Well, if they had that would be reflected in the results so far - and it isn't. 

(fairweather means the opposite of the above btw)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> A few results aren't expected until tonight, Tower Hamlets 6.30pm for example.


or even later, till they can find a way to er massage the figures.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> (fairweather means the opposite of the above btw)


doesnt fair weather mean they only come out if the weather is nice - not going to bust a gut if its raining? my point being that theyd go in the rain to vote against ukip


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> or even later, till they can find a way to er massage the figures.



I'm sure there's still time to evict another few hundred thousand people from central london.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh i don't think that's wholly true. look at somewhere like redbridge, where labour controls the council now for the first time.


Of course there's going to be variations, but the general pattern from the results in from solid labour  seats (and that result above would suggets redbridge isn't one of these areas anyway) is labour holding onto most of their seats on a reduced or static vote and UKIP scoring healthily - often almost to the exact same figures as labour have dropped.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Of course there's going to be variations, but the general pattern from the results in from solid labour  seats (and that result above would suggets redbridge isn't one of these areas anyway) is labour holding onto most of their seats on a reduced or static vote and UKIP scoring healthily - often almost to the exact same figures as labour have dropped.


i haven't had the time to look into this as closely as i'd like but i wouldn't be surprised. there was a particularly large labour turnout in some areas last time round, e.g. barking, to stop the bnp getting in and of course it was the same night as the general election so it's no great surprise there's been a decline in the labour vote.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> doesnt fair weather mean they only come out if the weather is nice - not going to bust a gut if its raining? my point being that theyd go in the rain to vote against ukip


It does, yeah. Sorry, i thought you were using it to simply mean would support labour no matter what. Turnouts and results would suggest that this isn't the case anyway.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

are there turnout figures yet?


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> are there turnout figures yet?


Yes there have been plenty released - hull 21% for example.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> are there turnout figures yet?






			
				John Curtice said:
			
		

> Early indications suggest that turnout in the English local election is up about 5% on 2012, suggesting it could end up at about 36%.


from the BBC


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

In terms of good things labour can take from this  - a number of strong performances in the south (london esp) in the seats they need to target in the GE i think.


----------



## Red Storm (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> are there turnout figures yet?



Lowest I've seen is 17% in Atherton in Leigh.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

i see the ruc have lost a councillor, and are holding steady on 0.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

"The Greens have won their first ever seat in Wirral taking Birkenhead and Tranmere from Labour, reports BBC Radio Merseyside."


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 23, 2014)

Greens just won my ward. 

http://www.wirral.gov.uk/election/results/2014-05-22/BirkenheadandTranmere.shtm


----------



## seventh bullet (May 23, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> No PD candidates locally?



It depends what you mean by 'locally.'  Our solar system?


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

Sefton Ravenmeols :

Community Action Not Party Politics - 1,649
Labour - 1,137
Conservative - 725


----------



## Red Storm (May 23, 2014)

Green gain a cllr in Birkenhead and Tranmere


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Tory 103 and LibDem 104 now so the power struggle goes on!!!



Tory 112 and LibDem 110 

They are racing along


----------



## rekil (May 23, 2014)

seventh bullet said:


> It depends what you mean by 'locally.'  Our solar system?


Think Local, Act Galactical.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Is there an online swingometer?


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Sefton Ravenmeols :
> 
> Community Action Not Party Politics - 1,649
> Labour - 1,137
> Conservative - 725


do you know more about them?


----------



## scifisam (May 23, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if my ward is ever going to declare.


----------



## Coolfonz (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> The exact opposite has been happening. UKIP has been hoovering up labour voters in w/c areas damaging labours popular vote and costing them seats all over.


 
In Essex and Kent? I don't know if many people made an effort to vote. A 36pc turnout of registered voters, not adults eligible to vote. I can't see Labour voters being very motivated with the schmuck leading them.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> do you know more about them?



Seems to be something to do with this lot. 

http://www.fragoff.co.uk/


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> do you know more about them?



Nope - first thought they may be part of the split from the Community Action Party split from labour, but can't find anything to support that and it's in slightly the wrong area.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> UKIP spokesman: "We don't tend to do well in London because it's cultural, educated and young."
> 
> (sourced from Twitter, and can't find the original source.)


it was their business spokesman (a youngish city trader) on the beeb around 3am last night


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

The British National Party seem to be plateauing a bit  
Still alphabetically ahead of the English Democrats so that is a victory of sorts


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Seems to be something to do with this lot.
> 
> http://www.fragoff.co.uk/


Yeah was the parry bennet was supposed to be standing under.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Seems to be something to do with this lot.
> 
> http://www.fragoff.co.uk/


We are F.R.A.G.O.F.F. which stands for Formby Residents Action Group Opposition From Formby.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

Coolfonz said:


> In Essex and Kent? I don't know if many people made an effort to vote. A 36pc turnout of registered voters, not adults eligible to vote. I can't see Labour voters being very motivated with the schmuck leading them.


Well look at Thurrock and Basildon. But my point was that there _doesn't_ appear to be a large anti-ukip labour turnout going on the results thus far.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Greens just won my ward.
> 
> http://www.wirral.gov.uk/election/results/2014-05-22/BirkenheadandTranmere.shtm


does this mean we're going to have to change our home shirt colour?

At least no one should be able to accuse the electorate of being a bunch of mung bean eating sandal wearers


----------



## Nylock (May 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Tory 112 and LibDem 110
> 
> They are racing along


Tory 115, Libdems 114 now... it's looking tight, clearly the country is having a hard time deciding who it hates more


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

There are a lot of un-knowables in these results - national % of the vote, whether it being a Euro election on the same day has boosted ukip in the locals (almost certainly), what's going on in areas where ukip are hitting Labour etc. However, with all that, they don't look that great for Labour 12 months out from a GE.  To perhaps state the obvious, it will be a case of waiting to see what the polls are looking like in a couple of months once Europe has receded as an issue, what ukip's share is then (and who they are hitting the most).


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Tory 115, Libdems 114 now... it's looking tight, clearly the country is having a hard time deciding who it hates more



I know  It is really great! 

_F5 F5 F5 _


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

finally!  Sheffield strting to come in.  TUSC beat tories and lib-dems, 356 votes. Couple of hindred behind the greens, Labour win by 1500


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

THEY ARE BACK LEVEL


----------



## Nylock (May 23, 2014)

117/116


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

General elections have a higher turnout - can see the UKIP vote being diluted in a general election - by voters returning to their main party (as they realise they don't actually want the UKIP loons to actually run the country) and by voters who can't be bothered voting in Euros but do turn out for the big one


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Nylock said:


> 117/116



118/116 and the Cons are edging ahead


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 23, 2014)

> UKIP has been gaining seats from all three of the biggest Westminster parties.
> 
> Thirty seven of UKIP's gains have come in the BBC's key wards. Of these, 18 have been at the expense of the Conservatives, 11 at the expense of Labour and eight have been gained from the Liberal Democrats, <snip>


 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/events/vote2014


----------



## Coolfonz (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Well look at Thurrock and Basildon. But my point was that there _doesn't_ appear to be a large anti-ukip labour turnout going on the results thus far.


 
I see. No there doesn't seem to be a big Labour turnout. No surprise there. But everywhere it looks like UKIP are eating into the Tory vote by a larger part...holds up roughly what the polls were saying as well. Maybe UKIP are the new SDP...


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

All Labour so far in Sheffield, swings to UKIP, but doesnt look like any will be big enough to push them over the line.

TUSC doing terribly after that first seat - best other opportunities still to come tho


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

Coolfonz said:


> I see. No there doesn't seem to be a big Labour turnout. No surprise there. But everywhere it looks like UKIP are eating into the Tory vote by a larger part...holds up roughly what the polls were saying as well. Maybe UKIP are the new SDP...


In london and parts of the south maybe - but  if you look at the large safe labour seats nationally they are eating into the labour vote more than the tory vote (as the tory vote in this places effectively doesn't exist) in many places  - right from the first results from sunderland last night. Not that it will have any electoral effect other than reducing labour constituency majorities. But we were talking about the possibility of labour turnouts swamping UKIP in these seats ( a la barking and the BNP) rather than anything else.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

118/118


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

marty21 said:


> General elections have a higher turnout - can see the UKIP vote being diluted in a general election - by voters returning to their main party (as they realise they don't actually want the UKIP loons to actually run the country) and by voters who can't be bothered voting in Euros but do turn out for the big one


 Absolutely on all of that - and UKIP may not even win a single seat in the GE, with the first past the post system.  The question will be by how much they drop down and in which kind of seats they retain enough of a presence to affect the result.  The Euro elections will probably give ukip a headline figure, a popular vote victory - but the local election _distribution of their vote_ (with all the caveats you mention) will be the most interestng figure.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 23, 2014)

I'm please to say that Labour hold Exeter (I didn't vote for them, but better them than anyone else) and early indications are that we remain a UKIP free zone.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 23, 2014)

The thing is it looks so far (I've not been up all night and missed almost the whole election night programme) like Labour are returning in the places in the South and Midlands that they need to - to make progress in 2015 (though maybe not quite as much as they should) and are suffering from UKIP particularly in their Northern bases while also suffering to a lesser extent in the South etc.

Redbridge is important - however I wonder how much is down to rapid recent demographic changes (I don't know, just a guess based on eleswhere in outer London) coupled with a mild Labour bounce?

ETA: I don't think the media are over-egging UKIP at all by the way - it is a continuing radical change in our party system - whether it is permanant is another matter - I suspect if they don't win at least one seat in 2015 they will slide back until the 2019 Euros


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> finally!  Sheffield strting to come in.  TUSC beat tories and lib-dems, 356 votes. Couple of hindred behind the greens, Labour win by 1500


Is that one Burngreave mate?


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

If the Tories do want to diffuse UKIP before the General Election - they could always organise an in/out referendum on Europe before the election


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Is that one Burngreave mate?


no, that's Alistair!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> All Labour so far in Sheffield, swings to UKIP, but doesnt look like any will be big enough to push them over the line.
> 
> TUSC doing terribly after that first seat - best other opportunities still to come tho



Are you getting this online somewhere or have you got someone feeding you info from the count? I've still not been able to find anything out yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> 118/118


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

The Libdems have leapt forward in the most hated poll 

119/124


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

I am using the brilliant technique of....looking at the council website


----------



## HST (May 23, 2014)

I don't think we can say, at this stage, whether the UKIP vote is coming from former Labour voters or former Tory voters. The media assume that it's from the working class. UKIP have done very well but despite piss-poor leadership so have Labour. UKIP have not been able to put candidates up for every council seat - in my ward - 3 councillors - they put one candidate up. Labour increased their majority over the Tories. The immediate consequences of the council elections would logically be that the Tories make more rightwing noises about immigration and Europe and Labour make more leftwing noises. Such is the state of the Labour Party leadership that they'll both make rightwing noises.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

HST said:


> I don't think we can say, at this stage, whether the UKIP vote is coming from former Labour voters or former Tory voters.


we can tell, very easily, that its coming from both - and libscum, and those who havent bothered for years. Still affecting the tories most, but definitely eating into Labour now too


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> no, that's Alistair!



 He's done a bit of leafleting on his own but it's not been a target seat - nice surprise - seem to be doing well in areas like that, the was the Arbourthorne by election result as well. Expecting to get squeezed out by the Greens in the student wards though.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> I am using the brilliant technique of....looking at the council website



I'd been trying that but couldn't see anything - only just noticed the wards listed on the sidebar


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

In case anyone is interested: Left Unity candidates’ results so far

Wigan
Wigan West
Phyllis Cullen (Labour) 1726
John Atherton (UKIP) 718
Hazel Duffy (Left Unity) 252 – 8.8%
Jean Peet (Conservative) 153

Atherton
Karen Aldred (Labour) 1494
John Higson (Independent) 1106
Paul Fairhurst (Conservative) 374
Craig Wilson (Left Unity) 129 – 4.2%

Atherleigh
Pamela Stewart (Labour) 1152
Stuart Gerrard (Independent) 750
Denise Young (Conservative) 339
Stephen Hall (Left Unity) 85 – 3.7%

Pemberton
Paul Prescott (Labour) 1632
Alan Freeman (UKIP) 692
Jonathan Cartwright (Conservative) 195
Adele Andrews (Left Unity) 85 – 3.3%

Ince
James Moodie (Labour) 1397
Ross Wright (UKIP) 851
Raymond Whittingham (Conservative) 133
Janet Phillips (Left Unity) 79 – 3.2%

Hindley
James Talbot (Labour) 1418
Brian Ellis (Independent) 913
Gerard Houlton (Conservative) 263
Ian Heyes (Left Unity) 78 – 2.9%

Aspull New Springs Whelley
Ron Conway (Labour) 1581
Maureen McCoy (UKIP) 827
Janet Brown (Independent) 547
Jane Surples (Conservative) 393
Stuart Bolton (Left Unity) 88 – 2.6%

Note that Norwich, Exeter and Barnet election counts will not finish until Friday afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

more Tory talk of an electoral pact with UKIP , senior Tories saying it won't happen - others saying it will - Cameron in a difficult position - (lol) if he goes for a pact he will be seen as panicking and pandering to racists - if he doesn't and they lose the general election - he's out of a job (but able to join the Blair style gravy train)


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

Wilf said:


> - but the local election _distribution of their vote_ (with all the caveats you mention) will be the most interestng figure.


According to Anthony Wells it's been pretty equal across the country so far


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> He's done a bit of leafleting on his own but it's not been a target seat - nice surprise - seem to be doing well in areas like that, the was the Arbourthorne by election result as well. Expecting to get squeezed out by the Greens in the student wards though.


really?Considering how long you've stood there, I'd have thought it would be a good bet.

Richmond went.....less well


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

marty21 said:


> more Tory talk of an electoral pact with UKIP , senior Tories saying it won't happen - others saying it will - Cameron in a difficult position - (lol) if he goes for a pact he will be seen as panicking and pandering to racists - if he doesn't and they lose the general election - he's out of a job (but able to join the Blair style gravy train)



I think he'd rather lose than get into bed with Farage tbh. But then it's far from clear that UKIP will get any seats in parliament, and it seems pretty unlikely they'll get enough to make much difference to who forms the next government.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Greens look on for two gains in Sheffield. Everything else, as you were


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

ed miliband: i'll win back ukip voters before general election: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-27533330


----------



## dennisr (May 23, 2014)

Dave Nellist got around 30% - didn't get in though. OK, thats both of the good results for TUSC over and done with.... now for the electoral drubbing....


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> ed miliband: i'll win back ukip voters before general election: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-27533330



The lad is a trooper


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think he'd rather lose than get into bed with Farage tbh. But then it's far from clear that UKIP will get any seats in parliament, and it seems pretty unlikely they'll get enough to make much difference to who forms the next government.


No, it seems far likely they will block the tories from being able to form a majority govt than making no difference at all.


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think he'd rather lose than get into bed with Farage tbh. But then it's far from clear that UKIP will get any seats in parliament, and it seems pretty unlikely they'll get enough to make much difference to who forms the next government.


 UKIP are more likely to take votes of Tories and in a close election, marginal seats would be key - 10/20 marginals - if the Tories lost those they are out - and generally the incumbent party loses votes anyway, they can't afford to lose the marginals


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> No, it seems far likely they will block the tories from being able to form a majority govt than making no difference at all.



What I meant was they'd be unlikely to have enough seats to be the junior partners in a coalition, but yes if they split the tory vote while lib dem supporters defect to labour that could make all the difference.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> really?Considering how long you've stood there, I'd have thought it would be a good bet.
> 
> Richmond went.....less well



Not stood in manor castle for a while - I moved to Sheffield in 2010 and we didn't stand there then and this is the first time I've seen us stand there. He is local and relatively well known and liked though from what I can gather which helps. 

In a lot of wards we just stood paper candidates (not sure where I stand on that tbh) and did no work at all which explains the 50s etc. I stood in one ward (not telling cos you'll all take the piss but it's not been announced yet) and I'm expecting something like that - might have done a bit better but the Greens have really been going for it and I think we'll get badly squeezed, especially as I've done virtually no campaigning cos it's fallen right in the middle of my finals.


----------



## HST (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> we can tell, very easily, that its coming from both - and libscum, and those who havent bothered for years. Still affecting the tories most, but definitely eating into Labour now too



You may well be right but it's just guesswork. I'd reckon Labour have lost more to the disenchanted/why bother voting tendency than they have to UKIP. As we don't know every voter's politcal history we'll never be able to tell.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

I know where you're standing Spiney 

Fucking UKIP are now represented, won West Eccy off the libs


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> I know where you're standing Spiney
> 
> Fucking UKIP are now represented, won West Eccy off the libs



That's definitely not on the council website...


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

no, thats stopped being uodated it seems.  As soon as Labour confirmed they'd retained control, the workers obviously went 'sod this then'  For once, its worth looking at The Star


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Green gain in Central, thats all three seats there for them


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2014)

Tories have pummelled the lib dems in my part of London with an increase of 9% of seats coming exclusively from the yellow lot, currently I'm unable to find the % swing in actual votes but still.........................  

............this is slightly interesting because the tories only won this council from the lib dems last time around and Richmond Park should be a top target for lib dems at the next GE.  Also this area contains St Vince's seat in Twickenham, that sort of swing in a GE makes him look very vulnerable, hilariously vulnerable actually.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> I know where you're standing Spiney



OK, now I'm afraid 



belboid said:


> Fucking UKIP are now represented, won West Eccy off the libs



I though west eccy was labour?

They missed a trick not standing in Manor Castle IMO, with the kinds of leaflets they've been putting out in w/c wards round here (anti-cuts, council house building, protection of benefits) I think they'd have taken most of our vote and a decent chunk from labour.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> I though west eccy was labour?


east eccys labour. They've just won there too


----------



## fucthest8 (May 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm please to say that Labour hold Exeter (I didn't vote for them, but better them than anyone else) and early indications are that we remain a UKIP free zone.



Labour gain 3 seats, Libs lose 2, Cons lose a seat they have held for *32 years*. Nice.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> east eccys labour. They've just won there too



I know where I went wrong now - labour won there in 2012 but of course that won't be the outgoing councilor will it? It'll be whoever was elected in 2010 I guess.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Labour gain 3 seats, Libs lose 2, Cons lose a seat they have held for *32 years*. Nice.


you didnt notice how Dave Parks did, did you?  Not sure which ward he was up in


----------



## hipipol (May 23, 2014)

TBF it might be a good idea for the Tories to have a coalition with UKIP
Quickest way to get rid of em
Looks what its done for the LibDems!!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

TUSC beat lib dems in Arbourthorne again - 227 votes to 212


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> TUSC beat lib dems in Arbourthorne again - 227 votes to 212


not bad, not bad


----------



## Nylock (May 23, 2014)

Tories nudging ahead of LD's on losses 132/130


----------



## Fez909 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 23, 2014)

More Liberal drubbing


Hyde Park is student central, for those who don't know.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Anyone got any photos of crushed looking LibDems or Tories? 
Heads in hands, shocked disbelief or ideally some tears?


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2014)

Despite a big and very visible campaign UKIP have had a miserable evening in my council wards.  They pretty much came last in every ward which just underlines how poorly supported they are in London.


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

Teaboy said:


> Despite a big and very visible campaign UKIP have had a miserable evening in my council wards.  They pretty much came last in every ward which just underlines how poorly supported they are in London.


 I read somewhere that the UKIP think Londoners are too educated, too cultural and too young to vote UKIP

marty, non-ukip voter,Londoner,aged 49


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Bowler drops to 3rd - Lab 3193, Ukip 894, MB 443, Greens 327, libs & tories 150 each

(she got 707 last time, and 865 in 2010, so hopefullt its just low enough to see her off)


----------



## articul8 (May 23, 2014)

Lib Dems took a proper kicking my way, down to only 1.  So close!  (that one survived on a recount)


----------



## fucthest8 (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> you didnt notice how Dave Parks did, did you?  Not sure which ward he was up in



Yeah, not great, sorry 
Do you want to know exactly?


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Yeah, not great, sorry
> Do you want to know exactly?


go on, gimme the worst


----------



## fucthest8 (May 23, 2014)

*Newtown Ward
Roger SPACKMAN*Labour and Co-operative Party Candidate735 
*Tom MILBURN*Green Party260
*Caroline ELSOM*
The Conservative Party Candidate244
*Jackie HOLDSTOCK*UK Independence Party (UKIP)185
*Patrick RICHMOND*Liberal Democrat114
*David John PARKS*Left Unity39


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

ouch!  Worst yet


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> ouch!  Worst yet


 getting beat by UKIP & LDems


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

Possible this could be a misprint because the TUSC vote is about 10 times what I'd expected but if not this is an interesting on - Broomhill:

Labour Party: Katherine Baker
Votes: 1412

Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts: Rich Brown
Votes: 415

Conservative Party: Michael Lawrence Ginn
Votes: 357

Liberal Democrat: Harry Matthews
Votes: 501

UK Independence Party (UKIP): Pat Sullivan
Votes: 232

*Green Party: Brian Charles Webster*
Votes: 2010


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

the other report I've seen says 45


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 23, 2014)

Greens beating lib dems in every ward in Reading so, except one where established lib dem has held his place. Local rag blaming this win on UKIP splitting the Tory vote.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> the other report I've seen says 45



Yeah it is - just got a text through from the count. Thought this looked a bit high!


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

third ukipper.  Bloody Stocksbridge shouldnt really be surprised


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Tories nudging ahead of LD's on losses 132/130



LibDems back in from of the #hatepoll by 139/133


----------



## Nylock (May 23, 2014)

tory/libdem losses now 132/141


----------



## doddles (May 23, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Greens beating lib dems in every ward in Reading so, except one where established lib dem has held his place. Local rag blaming this win on UKIP splitting the Tory vote.


Yep, Labour consolidating their control of Reading, with Greens coming in 3rd, UKIP 4th and LD 5th.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Nylock said:


> tory/libdem losses now 132/141









#hatepoll


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2014)

doddles said:


> Yep, Labour consolidating their control of Reading, with Greens coming in 3rd, UKIP 4th and LD 5th.



Labour 40.4%
Tories 23.3%
Greens 14.4%
UKIP 10.2%
Lib Dems 9%
Tusc 0.1%

With a couple of wards (incl a Green stronghold) to go.


----------



## Nylock (May 23, 2014)

libdems starting to show 'clear yellow water' between themselves and the tories: 133/146


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2014)

Crookes: Labour
Dore and Totley: Lib Dem
Ecclesall: Lib Dem
Stannington: Lib Dem
Fulwood: Lib Dem

Sadly Cleggland looks fairly safe. Disappointing.

Lost Crookes though, ha!


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Greens beating lib dems in every ward in Reading so, except one where established lib dem has held his place. Local rag blaming this win on UKIP splitting the Tory vote.



UKIP also beating the LibDems almost everywhere they stood in Reading.

What the fuck is wrong with Tilehurst though?


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2014)

convincing holds for the Greens in Park Ward too.


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2014)

chilango said:


> What the fuck is wrong with Tilehurst though?



Its utterly nondescript, that and all the pubs are shit.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Cid said:


> Lost Crookes though, ha!


their leader!

Daft fucker shifted his seat half way across the city to try to win. Deserved even more than most to lose


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> their leader!
> 
> Daft fucker shifted his seat half way across the city to try to win. Deserved even more than most to lose





Where was he previously?


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2014)

chilango said:


> Labour 40.4%
> Tories 23.3%
> Greens 14.4%
> UKIP 10.2%
> ...



Final shares:

Labour 38.6   31 seats (+5)
Tories 24.6.	10 (-2)
Green 16.4.	3 (0)
Lib Dems 8.4. 2 (-2)
UKIP 8.3.		0 (0)

Lib Dems squeaking 4th despite being beaten into 5th almost everywhere UKIP stood. Only saved by the wards with no UKIP candidates and the freaks on Tilehurst.

Good showing by the Greens.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Cid said:


> Where was he previously?



Broomhill, so not that far actually (I'm sure he used to stand in the north-east of the city.  That being where he lives). Greens romped home there, so he'd have lost anyway


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

@UKELECTIONS2015: The Patriotic Socialist party got 145 votes in Kirkburton, 49 more than the LIBDEMs.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

guardian giving this as national share of vote:

"Labour: 30% or 31%
Conservatives: 28%
Ukip: 22%? (This morning Curtice was saying just under 25%. At lunchtime he was saying probably not quite as good as last year, and last year's figure was 23%.)
Lib Dems: 13%"


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

And Labour hold both Walkley seats comfortably. Comparatively decent TUSC vote tho

All done in Sheff - Lab NC, Libs -5, Greens +2, UKIP +3.  Tories still 0


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Wilf said:


> (This morning Curtice was saying just under 25%. At lunchtime he was saying probably not quite as good as last year, and last year's figure was 23%.)


Their best results came in nice and early, just in time for the newspaper headlines!


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

I'd have thought the Liberals would have been happiest with the national % figures - even if they are about to be crushed on sunday.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 23, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I read somewhere that the UKIP think Londoners are too educated, too cultural and too young to vote UKIP
> 
> marty, non-ukip voter,Londoner,aged 49


 
Indeed.

Yelkcub, 39, Londoner. (I do have 2 degrees but one is Social Science, so not that educated)


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Nylock said:


> libdems starting to show 'clear yellow water' between themselves and the tories: 133/146



LibDems slipped back a bit there but gap back to 13 again 

Tories / LibDem 
138 / 151 

#hatepoll


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I read somewhere that the UKIP think Londoners are too educated, too cultural and too young to vote UKIP
> 
> marty, non-ukip voter,Londoner,aged 49



Also I wonder how big an effect non-native Britains have on the results.  London is very multicultural to say the least and a lot of registered voters will be from elsewhere in Europe or immigrants.

ETA: That being said I'm often surprised by how many immigrants seem to have a 'pull the drawbridge up' mentality.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> LibDems slipped back a bit there but gap back to 13 again
> 
> Tories / LibDem
> 138 / 151
> ...


 It's all very well just reporting the figures on this.  These are real people with families who have put a lot of time and effort into their careers.  I want to see the faces of the grief stricken scum behind your cold statistics!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yeah it is - just got a text through from the count. Thought that looked a bit high!





belboid said:


> Bowler drops to 3rd - Lab 3193, Ukip 894, MB 443, Greens 327, libs & tories 150 each
> 
> (she got 707 last time, and 865 in 2010, so hopefullt its just low enough to see her off)



Apparently quite a lot of people in Sheffield SWP were against standing at all this time around - think it quite likely that they'll win the argument next time around after that showing.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2014)

Wilf said:


> guardian giving this as national share of vote:
> 
> "Labour: 30% or 31%
> Conservatives: 28%
> ...



It's worth pointing out again that there are more local elections in urban areas this year (usually more left-leaning) so this will depress the UKIP share of the vote - it won't translate directly to Euro results which are a poll of the whole country. 

The opposite tends to happen in the year when all the shire counties (usually Tory) come up, causing an apparent 'shift to the right'. Reporters often don't explain this as it makes for exciting stories about vote swing.

Maybe Labour should be worried about their vote share given the urban bias of this poll?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> their leader!
> 
> Daft fucker shifted his seat half way across the city to try to win. Deserved even more than most to lose



I hate that twat. Always turns up when there's a protest against council cuts and claims to be supporting it and when you point out they're passing on cuts from his government he makes out if they were in control they wouldn't make the cut because they'd take it from  a cut to the pay of senior council staff. I remain unconvinced that this would be enough to keep weekly bin collections, all the libraries open, all the childrens centres open and disabled travel passes, etc etc - he's turned up at all of those. The massive cock end.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Apparently quite a lot of people in Sheffield SWP were against standing at all this time around - think it quite likely that they'll win the argument next time around after that showing.


they weren't keen last time, this must be enough!

No (half) decent result for them anywhere that I can see - they couldn't even find a candidate to replace Lavalette, only two Labour and one Tory up for the two seats there!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> they weren't keen last time, this must be enough!
> 
> No (half) decent result for them anywhere that I can see



I can see the SWP abandoning TUSC altogether before too long, they don't really seem interested and since they're working with a lot of labour councilors etc in the peoples assemblies, and generally seem to be taking a softer line on labour these days, it's probably getting in the way of that side of their work.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Anyone got any photos of crushed looking LibDems or Tories?
> Heads in hands, shocked disbelief or ideally some tears?





Wilf said:


> It's all very well just reporting the figures on this.  These are real people with families who have put a lot of time and effort into their careers.  I want to see the faces of the grief stricken scum behind your cold statistics!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> And Labour hold both Walkley seats comfortably. Comparatively decent TUSC vote tho
> 
> All done in Sheff - Lab NC, Libs -5, Greens +2, UKIP +3.  Tories still 0



Seat held by Ed Miliband lookalike and 2010 defector from the lib dems Ben Curran.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> I can see the SWP abandoning TUSC altogether before too long, they don't really seem interested and since they're working with a lot of labour councilors etc in the peoples assemblies, and generally seem to be taking a softer line on labour these days, it's probably getting in the way of that side of their work.


that's it, they're out of it, imo. There were only two other candidates who had any chance of a decent result, but I can't remember who they were....I bet they did even worse.



SpineyNorman said:


> Seat held by Ed Miliband lookalike and 2010 defector from the lib dems Ben Curran.


what a strangely punchable face.  Okay, not that strangely.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

UKIP up to 124 now according to HnH - loads of potentially good ones for them to come.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> UKIP up to 124 now according to HnH - loads of potentially good ones for them to come.



Don't suppose you know of any online map/visual aid type things so we can see how it's shaping up across the country?


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

I have been speaking to my Romanian colleague about Farage - she hadn't heard much about him - I updated her


----------



## flypanam (May 23, 2014)

Brent

Labour Seats 56 (+16)
Conservative Seats 6 (0)
Liberal Democrat Seats 1 (-16)


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

flypanam said:


> Brent
> 
> LabourSeats 56 Seats +16
> ConservativeSeats 6Seats +/- 0
> Liberal DemocratSeats 1Seats -16




[/QUOTE]


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

flypanam said:


> Brent
> 
> Labour Seats 56 (+16)
> Conservative Seats 6 (0)
> Liberal Democrat Seats 1 (-16)





but which was the one ward that let us down?


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Don't suppose you know of any online map/visual aid type things so we can see how it's shaping up across the country?


Not seen one decent ones yet - expect there'll be a load later this evening though.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Vine on rolling coverage is analysing potential LD carnage based on %'s in locals; Cable, Featherstone, Burt & Huppert all losing by around 10%!


----------



## flypanam (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> but which was the one ward that let us down?



Mapesbury


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

SWP Candidatures

Dave Gibson did okay in Barnsley - 405, Labour winning on 1219.  Still behind the English Democrats tho
307 in Handsworth, 4000 behind Labour (and last place)
70 in Portsmouth
Manchester not in yet
199 for Gary Mc in Tottenham Green
271 Simon H in Haringey

I think that's the lot.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

On the BBC live coverage Vine just told Beaker that his scummy party had actually done worse in it's 'own' parliamentary areas than the countrywide figure as a whole! His face....

He's not waving, he's....


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> It's worth pointing out again that there are more local elections in urban areas this year (usually more left-leaning) so this will depress the UKIP share of the vote - it won't translate directly to Euro results which are a poll of the whole country.
> 
> The opposite tends to happen in the year when all the shire counties (usually Tory) come up, causing an apparent 'shift to the right'. Reporters often don't explain this as it makes for exciting stories about vote swing.
> 
> Maybe Labour should be worried about their vote share given the urban bias of this poll?


 I agree.  The coverage at the weekend will Falange's stupid grinning face, but the locals are really not that good for Labour and probably the real story of the week.  All a long way from saying Labour won't win next year (on the unreformed constituency boundaries) but Labour haven't shaped up well over the last 6 months.


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

flypanam said:


> Brent
> 
> Labour Seats 56 (+16)
> Conservative Seats 6 (0)
> Liberal Democrat Seats 1 (-16)


 Not looking good for their Brent MP, Sarah Tether has already said she isn't standing - don't know who has been handed the poisoned chalice to run in her old seat


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Vine on rolling coverage is analysing potential LD carnage based on %'s in locals; Cable, Featherstone, Burt & Huppert all losing by around 10%!



I posted earlier that Cable could be in trouble given the mauling the lib dems got down here.  However (and it pains me to say this) on closer analysis in the wards in his actual constituency the lib dem vote held-up OK.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Teaboy said:


> I posted earlier that Cable could be in trouble given the mauling the lib dems got down here.  However (and it pains me to say this) on closer analysis in the wards in his actual constituency the lib dem vote held-up OK.


 Vine's computer says no.


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Vine's computer says no.



Vine's computer is going on the results of LBRUT, Cable's constituency is less than half of that.  In fact the libs nicked a seat from the tories in a ward in his area.


----------



## Nylock (May 23, 2014)

LD's seriously starting to pull ahead now: 163/178


----------



## emanymton (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> I stood in one ward (not telling cos you'll all take the piss but it's not been announced yet)


Oh come on, as if we would. 

Actually to randomly derail the thread, I might be in Sheffield over the weekend, can you, Belboid or anyone else recommend anywhere decent to eat in the city centre? Not too expensive but doesn't have to be dirt cheap, there is always wetherspoons beer and a burger if I feel cheap on the day.


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2014)

I did see a Lib Dem on the Dimblebot show last night suggesting that the Lib Dems should leave the coalition before the election - I think she is still a fringe view tbf - I'm guessing that if it happened, the Tories would continue as a minority administration until calling an election in May next year.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Nylock said:


> LD's seriously starting to pull ahead now: 163/178



It is not over yet  
Gap is back to 11 fails 

Tories / LibDems 
171 / 182 

#hatepoll


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Oh come on, as if we would.
> 
> Actually to randomly derail the thread, I might be in Sheffield over the weekend, can you, Belboid or anyone else recommend anywhere decent to eat in the city centre? Not too expensive but doesn't have to be dirt cheap, there is always wetherspoons beer and a burger if I feel cheap on the day.


he beat the 19 TUSC got in Bristol, so not enough fun to be had with our spiney anyway 

There's a reasonable mexicanny place - http://www.streetfoodchef.co.uk/  Up for anything interesting?  Could buy you a pint...


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Oh come on, as if we would.
> 
> Actually to randomly derail the thread, I might be in Sheffield over the weekend, can you, Belboid or anyone else recommend anywhere decent to eat in the city centre? Not too expensive but doesn't have to be dirt cheap, there is always wetherspoons beer and a burger if I feel cheap on the day.



Belboid will probably have better recommendations - I've got 2 favourite places but one of them shut down recently (Indian on west street called Nirmal's) and the other is a caribbean place that's probably too far from the city centre. There's a good all you can eat chinese place across the road from the O2 academy, near the travel information place though - you can get an all you can eat buffet and a drink for about a tenner there. I'd have offered to meet up for a drink but I'm stuck in chesterfield at my mum's this weekend.

King Biscuit Time might know somewhere as well


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I'm guessing that if it happened, the Tories would continue as a minority administration until calling an election in May next year.


indeed. If they were better placed, they could force an immediate election, but they're not, so they wont


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I did see a Lib Dem on the Dimblebot show last night suggesting that the Lib Dems should leave the coalition before the election - I think she is still a fringe view tbf .



It'd be pointless I reckon, they're going to get humped regardless so they may as well enjoy their ministerial cars for as long as possible.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> It is not over yet
> Gap is back to 11 fails
> 
> Tories / LibDems
> ...


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Teaboy said:


> Vine's computer is going on the results of LBRUT, Cable's constituency is less than half of that.  In fact the libs nicked a seat from the tories in a ward in his area.


 I stand corrected; I took Vine's methodology at face value...I thought he'd said it was constituency wide, but I must have been mistaken.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

> 3.27pm BST
> 
> *Ukip won 10 of the 13 seats up for election on Great Yarmouth*, which has gone from Labour to no overall control. Ukip have 10 of the 39 seats on the full council, with Labour holding 15 and the Conservatives 14.



Blimey.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

oh, you'll like this Spiney...

Burngreave - MB 8.4%
Manor & Castle - AT 10.1%


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Oh come on, as if we would.
> 
> Actually to randomly derail the thread, I might be in Sheffield over the weekend, can you, Belboid or anyone else recommend anywhere decent to eat in the city centre? Not too expensive but doesn't have to be dirt cheap, there is always wetherspoons beer and a burger if I feel cheap on the day.



Tamper have the best coffee in Sheffield and a decent selection of sandwiches etc. Tend to be quite busy though.


----------



## emanymton (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> he beat the 19 TUSC got in Bristol, so not enough fun to be had with our spiney anyway
> 
> There's a reasonable mexicanny place - http://www.streetfoodchef.co.uk/  Up for anything interesting?  Could buy you a pint...


Cheers. Long story short, I have a friend staying with me for a few weeks as she is working near me*, but she has also just been dumped by her partner after living together for 7 years. She was in Sheffield last week for work and liked to look of the city and is talking about us having a day out there over the weekend, but it will really depend on how she feels as she is a bit all over the place at the moment. So to answer your question not anything that interesting just wander around really.

*Well she is actually <cough>an intern<cough> but she is at least getting paid minimum wage.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

BBC's projected national share estimate based on declarations so far:-

*Lab 31%, Con 29%, UKIP 17%, LD 13%, Oth 10%.*


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

oooh, Projected National Share out now!

Lab 31
Cons 29
UKIP 17
Libs 13
Other 10

Labour 4 seats short of overall majority


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

BBC PNS of 17% for UKIP depressed by the 'London effect' bias in the totality....down from 23% last time around.


----------



## The39thStep (May 23, 2014)

Lib Dems gain a seat in Stockport but lose one . They have a good footprint in Stockport . Labour lose one and gain one .


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

@robfordmancs UKIP 2014 average shares: 19% in Lib Dem held wards, 20% in Con, 25% in Labour.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

LD PNS lower than last time's 'lowest ever'. John Curtice "..an abysmal performance".


----------



## The39thStep (May 23, 2014)

Lib Dems now lost two in Stockport to the Tories


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> @robfordmancs UKIP 2014 average shares: 19% in Lib Dem held wards, 20% in Con, 25% in Labour.


That's interesting and pretty depressing for Labour, but also the kind of statistic that means (if the pattern was the same next year) that ukip won't get any Westminster seats.


----------



## Red Storm (May 23, 2014)

TUSC got a few 400+ votes in wards in Salford.

Shocked how "well" they've done


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

On that BBC projected share = this is compared to _last _year:

LAB 31 (+2)
CON 29(+4)
LD 13(-1)
UKIP 17(-6)

But this is compared to_ the last time these seats _were contested (2010):

CON -7
LAB +2
LD -10
UKIP +14


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

Wilf said:


> That's interesting and pretty depressing for Labour, but also the kind of statistic that means (if the pattern was the same next year) that ukip won't get any Westminster seats.


Those are average figures. Though it is very difficult for them to get Westminster seats I think we're getting enough indications that they may well win a handful in 2015. Places like Grimsby, Yarmouth, some in S.Essex and Farage himself in Thanet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)

I doubt UKIP will do as well taking votes from labour in the GE when they'll actually have to have some policies. At present it looks like they're pro-benefits, pro-house building when they're in a labour ward and anti-scrounger, pro-green belt in tory wards 

Plus all these newly elected kipper councillors have just been handed a whole year's worth of rope with which to hang themselves, an opportunity I doubt they'll waste.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2014)

Matthew Ellery is a bit of a card eh? 
http://www.basingstokegazette.co.uk...he_son_of_Basingstoke_UKIP_leader_Alan_Stone/


----------



## Red Storm (May 23, 2014)

TUSC got 2150 over 9 wards in Salford. Average of 238 votes.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Labnour have regained Bradford - is that with wins from Respect? Their election page refuses to load

UKIP actually won the popular vote in Rotherham
*UKIP: 30,084 (44.3%)
Labour: 27,793 (40.9%)
Conservative: 6,482 (9.5%)
Other: 3,611*

And Mark Krantz is the last SWP result in 163, 4.2%


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2014)

From the BBC...



> *• Labour are ahead of their performance last year, and in 2010, but they have not done as well as they are doing in national polls.*
> 
> *• The Tories are doing worse than in 2010, but better than they were doing last year.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Storm (May 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> TUSC got 2150 over 9 wards in Salford. Average of 238 votes.



Of how many?


----------



## Red Storm (May 23, 2014)

Cid said:


> Of how many?



20 wards I think.


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> 20 wards I think.



I mean what % of the vote did they get in the wards they stood in?


----------



## Red Storm (May 23, 2014)

Cid said:


> I mean what % of the vote did they get in the wards they stood in?



Ah. Not got a clue, Manchester Evening News not putting the % on.

Labour are getting around 1400 votes each time, which is a win.


----------



## Red Storm (May 23, 2014)

Just over the river in Manchester: TUSC is doing appallingly, getting around 40 votes a time.

Wonder why they did much better in Salford?


----------



## emanymton (May 23, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> Just over the river in Manchester: TUSC is doing appallingly, getting around 40 votes a time.
> 
> Wonder why they did much better in Salford?


Manchester results.

At least they beat the motorcycle alliance.


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2014)

Cid said:


> I mean what % of the vote did they get in the wards they stood in?



Numbers are here:

http://www.salford.gov.uk/results.htm


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2014)

What are Barton, Little Hulton like and Weaste and Sedley like? Particularly strong showings...


----------



## Red Storm (May 23, 2014)

Cid said:


> What are Barton, Little Hulton like and Weaste and Sedley like? Particularly strong showings...



All rum places. Barton less so though.


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2014)

Fun news for tory haters from my towns council, Nuneaton & Bedworth. In 2008 the tories managed to control the council. Some infighting meant they just lost control of it in 2010, and Labour won it back in 2012. Thanks to the latest election they now have just 3 seats! (out of 34 in total).

My council is shit and hasn't published the detailed results yet, so I can't comment in full. But it sounds like the tories lost another seat to the greens (NIMBY new housing estates driving that one), giving us 2 green councillors (husband and wife). EDIT - not husband and wife, different seat won by greens to the one I assumed it was.

No UKIP councillors here still, but the share of the vote they picked up in one ward seems to have cost the tory group leader his seat (to labour). Traditionally not a very strong part of the country for UKIP, but they did manage to field candidates in all council wards this time. The BNP, who were pretty strong here at their peak and had 2 councillors at one point, continued their decline by only fielding 3 candidates.

Given that in general elections this is a constituency which tends towards Labour, but often elects a tory MP when the tories are at their strongest (1983, 1987, 2010), alarm bells should be ringing for them


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> All rum places. Barton less so though.



http://www.salford.gov.uk/results.htm

some fairly low results in salford too - the 400s and 200s bumped it up but there's a coupe in the 50s and low hundreds. Have you or anyone you know been involved mate? Be interested to see whether the good results are in areas that were canvassed more thoroughly or if the vote was just better in the more working class/deprived wards.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 23, 2014)

Polling day for the Irish locals and Euros and a couple of Dail by-elections today.

The Socialist Party is in with a shout for an extra Dail seat. Dublin looks likely to increase on its 12.5% Vote for a Trotskyist in the last euros, but this time the hard left vote will be split thanks to the fucking SWP. In the council elections, there will be a fair few leftists elected.

The more general picture will be a big vote for Sinn Fein and a collapse by a Labour.

Up North, the usual shite will happen with almost all councillors divided between the four sectarian parties (DUP, UUUP, SF, SdLP) and the upper middle class liberals of the Alliance. The BBC are apparently reporting that the Socialist Party activist running as an anti-fracking candidate is "one to watch" based on early tallies. He used to be a Sinn Fein councillor.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Polling day for the Irish locals and Euros and a couple of Dail by-elections today.
> 
> The Socialist Party is in with a shout for an extra Dail seat. Dublin looks likely to increase on its 12.5% Vote for a Trotskyist in the last euros, but this time the hard left vote will be split thanks to the fucking SWP. In the council elections, there will be a fair few leftists elected.
> 
> ...



Are alliance the ones that are kind of like the northern Irish lib dems? The ones who voted with sinn fein on the fleg stuff?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Are alliance the ones that are kind of like the northern Irish lib dems? The ones who voted with sinn fein on the fleg stuff?



Yes. Mostly rich, mostly well meaning in a paternalistic sort of way and mostly useless. Less malicious than the Lib Dems.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Yes. Mostly rich, mostly well meaning in a paternalistic sort of way and mostly useless. Less malicious than the Lib Dems.



like a lib dem/Green party (england and wales) hybrid then?


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2014)

Continuing my usual extremely local Nuneaton & Bedworth election coverage.

In 2012 it seems UKIP only had a candidate in one ward here. Its a traditional tory ward, next door to another traditional tory ward that went green in 2012 due to the aforementioned NIMBY housing issue. It has a NIMBY housing issue of it's own, thats still an issue in 2014. Anyway here is that ward (St Nicolas), 2012 vs 2014:

2012:
Tory 874
Labour 404
Green 349
UKIP 153

2014:
Tory 995
Green 602
UKIP 347
Lab 334


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Hull turnout 21%, lowest on record



Blimey, that is low..


belboid said:


> no, that's Alistair!




Alistair would have made a great councillor, he is so committed to basic issues, etc.


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> OK, now I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UKIP have been promising to protect benefits!

doing what the lib dems used to do, tailoring their offer to specific areas.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 23, 2014)

chilango said:


> Final shares:
> 
> Labour 38.6   31 seats (+5)
> Tories 24.6.	10 (-2)
> ...



The only tusc candidate only got 20 or 30 votes. The paper even labeled the party "TUSAC" and, separately, "Trade union socialists against cuts" (consistent in their apathy, as well - also roundly ignored the press release announcing candidates were standing) which is insult to injury.

Still if all your local Reading SP comrades devote all their energy to the Southampton candidates campaign, and you stand in a Tory stronghold, what can you expect? Would have been nice to see them beat the LDs as well, though.


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Possible this could be a misprint because the TUSC vote is about 10 times what I'd expected but if not this is an interesting on - Broomhill:
> 
> Labour Party: Katherine Baker
> Votes: 1412
> ...


----------



## dennisr (May 23, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> TUSC got 2150 over 9 wards in Salford. Average of 238 votes.



TUSC got around 5000 votes in Walthamstow - again, christ knows how that translates into percentages let alone averages.

Ooops - I stand corrected "Waltham Forest (London), TUSC got 5482 votes across the borough. Up from 300 in 2010 general elections."

Waltham Forest/Walthamstow its all the same innit...


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yeah it is - just got a text through from the count. Thought this looked a bit high!
> 
> View attachment 54397




so which figure was it?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> like a lib dem/Green party (england and wales) hybrid then?



None of the slightly bewildered "leftish" stuff you get from Greens before they get into power. Perhaps if you are talking about the Irish Greens or the Brighton Council Greens.


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2014)

And the Nuneaton & Bedworth wards where it looks like UKIP probably cost the tories a councillor. The Weddington one sees the UKIP factor combine with the green NIMBY issue I keep mentioning, but anyways...

ARBURY
Lab Gain
Lab 583
Con 542
UKIP 403
Green 84
BNP 48

ATTLEBOROUGH
Lab Gain
Lab 690
Con 547
UKIP 397
Green 111
EngDem 44
TUSC 22

BULKINGTON
Lab Gain
Lab 748
Con 741
UKIP 589

GALLEY COMMON
Lab Gain
Lab 614
UKIP 570
Con 513
TUSC 35

WEDDINGTON
Green Gain
Green 982
Con 800
UKIP 432
Lab 317
TUSC 13

UKIP got similar numbers in the other wards they stood in. But I will crunch a couple of numbers so I can see what sort of percentage they got in traditionally tory-leaning wards vs traditionally labour ones.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> so which figure was it?



45 - thought it still says 415 on the council website


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Belboid will probably have better recommendations - I've got 2 favourite places but one of them shut down recently (Indian on west street called Nirmal's) and the other is a caribbean place that's probably too far from the city centre. There's a good all you can eat chinese place across the road from the O2 academy, near the travel information place though - you can get an all you can eat buffet and a drink for about a tenner there. I'd have offered to meet up for a drink but I'm stuck in chesterfield at my mum's this weekend.
> 
> King Biscuit Time might know somewhere as well




Blue moon café/res, full veggie meal, 6.75


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> 45 - thought it still says 415 on the council website


bloody communist infiltration


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

dennisr said:


> TUSC got around 5000 votes in Walthamstow - again, christ knows how that translates into percentages let alone averages.
> 
> Ooops - I stand corrected "Waltham Forest (London), TUSC got 5482 votes across the borough. Up from 300 in 2010 general elections."
> 
> Waltham Forest/Walthamstow its all the same innit...


3%


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh, you'll like this Spiney...
> 
> Burngreave - MB 8.4%
> Manor & Castle - AT 10.1%



I would vote for Alistair, even if I don't share all his politics, hardest working guy on the far left.


----------



## doddles (May 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> UKIP have been promising to protect benefits!
> 
> doing what the lib dems used to do, tailoring their offer to specific areas.



This.

What happened last national election (and in the council elections before that) was that increasing numbers of people were getting fed up with the two major parties, both of them beholden to corporate interests and not listening to or concerned with the publis. LibDems were seen as an alternative, so they picked up a huge number of votes by playing to that disaffection. Then we saw what they were really like, and they bombed. UKIP are now picking up the disaffected voters, because neither of the two main parties has done anything to convince the electorate that they're any less in the pockets of corporations or more in tune with the public than last time (because they're not).

People will eventually figure out how shit UKIP are too. But where does that leave us? Still with no viable political alternative to the crap status quo.

So despite understanding why seeing the LibDems get spanked brings a smile to a lot of faces, the political situation right now isn't exactly anything to celebrate. Quite the opposite - it shows that even when there's a will for the electorate to vote for someone other than the big 2, they have no reasonable alternative to vote for. That's very sad.


----------



## tony.c (May 23, 2014)

Only one LibDem councillor left on Brent Council.  17 gone.


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Cheers. Long story short, I have a friend staying with me for a few weeks as she is working near me*, but she has also just been dumped by her partner after living together for 7 years. She was in Sheffield last week for work and liked to look of the city and is talking about us having a day out there over the weekend, but it will really depend on how she feels as she is a bit all over the place at the moment. So to answer your question not anything that interesting just wander around really.
> 
> *Well she is actually <cough>an intern<cough> but she is at least getting paid minimum wage.




This weekend there is a Chaplin Festival, with films projected onto well known buildings.


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2014)

elbows said:


> And the Nuneaton & Bedworth wards where it looks like UKIP probably cost the tories a councillor. The Weddington one sees the UKIP factor combine with the green NIMBY issue I keep mentioning, but anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, that's the kind of result that has you wondering whether it was your own family or your mates that didn't vote for you...


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

ISN's Martin Ralph gets 296, 8.5% & third place for Old Swan Against Cuts in Liverpool.


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2014)

My final bit of local Nuneaton & Bedworth stuff for now:

My calculation for share of the vote here, subject to my errors including rounding errors and not factoring in that some parties didn't stand in all wards.

Labour 41.6%
Tories 29.8%
UKIP 18.6%
Green 6.5%
TUSC 1.6%
BNP 1%

If I split the wards into two groups, those more likely to be Tory and those more likely to be Labour, I get these percentages instead:

Tory type wards:
Tories 38.4%
Labour 24.4%
UKIP 23.3%
Green 13.1%
BNP 0.4%
TUSC 0.4%

Labour type wards:
Labour 53.1%
Tories 24%
UKIP 15.5%
Green 2.1%
TUSC 2.42%
BNP 1.47%


----------



## fishfinger (May 23, 2014)

Barking & Dagenham is still Labour controlled, with 7 wards still to declare. It seems UKIP have come a close 2nd.


----------



## binka (May 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Anyone got any photos of crushed looking LibDems or Tories?
> Heads in hands, shocked disbelief or ideally some tears?


Some Lib Dems, not long ago:







Could do with an 'after'...


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2014)

Oh yeah, the purple revolution. That went well, as did the electoral reform agenda. What a difference the Lib Dems made.


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2014)

Not so much unlocking democracy, as allowing it to escape into the distance.


----------



## RedDragon (May 23, 2014)

Lib Dems wiped from Islington (a loss of 11 seats)

Best labour result since 1974 - 47 seats, with the remaining seat becoming Green

There were 59,597 verified votes counted, forming 38.4 per cent of the total electorate in the borough.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

Always remember this one from clegg's purple thugs:


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Always remember this one from clegg's purple thugs:
> 
> View attachment 54403



Fucking hell!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 23, 2014)

I've nicked that pic for facebook


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 23, 2014)

elbows said:


> And the Nuneaton & Bedworth wards where it looks like UKIP probably cost the tories a councillor. The Weddington one sees the UKIP factor combine with the green NIMBY issue I keep mentioning, but anyways...
> 
> WEDDINGTON
> Green Gain
> ...





Cid said:


> Fucking hell, that's the kind of result that has you wondering whether it was your own family or your mates that didn't vote for you...



Unbelievably, TUSC's 13 votes is a huge victory.	It's a whopping 62.5% increase on 2013's less than stellar 8 votes.


----------



## binka (May 23, 2014)

Oh yeah give butchers all the plaudits even though it was me who came up with the idea of posting photos of smug looking lib dems


----------



## lizzieloo (May 23, 2014)

Still no result here


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2014)

My ward:

*ARMLEY*

Electorate: 17,039

Turnout: 30.54 %

Smart Alice 2,269 Labour Party Candidate *ELECTED*
Clarke Yvonne 669 Green Party
Rahman Mohammed Abdul 392 The Conservative Party Candidate
Glover Christine Amy 236 Liberal Democrats
Dalton Iain Alaistair 65 Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts

Surprisingly decent vote for greens given this isn't exactly a gentrified district! They have (or did have - haven't checked!) a couple of councillors in a neighbouring ward (husband & wife I think), again not somewhere you'd expect to find them but I think they're people who get involved with a lot of community stuff and have built popularity as individuals rather than on a party basis. Not bad results for the greens across the city - May stand them well for nabbing that sixth euro seat off the lib dems.

Full results for Leeds here:

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....eds-local-elections-results-in-full-1-6632942


----------



## fishfinger (May 23, 2014)

Barking & Dagenham (Mayesbrook ward). Former Labour (turned UKIP) councillor Dee Hunt, has just lost her seat by 12 votes. She is the last UKIP councillor to lose, with one  ward still to declare.

Edit:

All 51 seats are Labour.


----------



## Gingerman (May 23, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-27509398
MacCuntzie fails to get  elected


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 23, 2014)

Manchester returned Labour as usual in every ward.  The Libdems got largely trashed, apart from Didsbury which is full of idiots.  They often polled very poorly which was good.  UKIP did well sadly in quite a few wards, and the BNP polled fairly well in entirely predictable wards. 

I've not got time to do the figures, but these are the results. 

http://www.manchester.gov.uk/info/362/elections_and_voting/4981/your_next_election/4


----------



## J Ed (May 23, 2014)

Hahahaha


----------



## emanymton (May 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> This weekend there is a Chaplin Festival, with films projected onto well known buildings.


Thanks just Googled that it looks interesting, unfortunately she has changed plans for the weekend, but we still plan on making the trip at some point.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Lib Dems wiped from Islington (a loss of 11 seats)



Seriously? No more Lib Dem councillors at all in Islington? I remember a Lib Dem telling me a few years back that they were definitely now going to be in power there for a generation. I laughed at the time, I laugh even more now. 



binka said:


> Some Lib Dems, not long ago:



I don't think more than the front two or three of those people are actually Lib Dems. The photo seems to be from an Unlock Democracy event, which was supported by the Lib Dems, but was very likely organised by a former Lib Dem who's walked out in disgust. There are lots of clues in the photo as to why they're not Lib Dems tbf. For starters, Lib Dems of that age don't look that normal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 23, 2014)

A very pleasing headline about the Libdems in Greater Manchester. 



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-27533206

I found the quote from them in Rochdale interesting, claiming to have suffered as a result of being in government.  I suspect that some of the damage was caused by the revelations about Cyril 'paedo' Smith.


----------



## binka (May 23, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> I don't think more than the front two or three of those people are actually Lib Dems. The photo seems to be from an Unlock Democracy event, which was supported by the Lib Dems, but was very likely organised by a former Lib Dem who's walked out in disgust. There are lots of clues in the photo as to why they're not Lib Dems tbf. For starters, Lib Dems of that age don't look that normal.


the photo was taken in the days/hours after the general election when cameron and clegg were discussing forming a coalition. that's the crowd eagerly awaiting the appearance of clegg himself to tell them what hard won concessions he had gained for lib dem support of the tories


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

binka said:


> the photo was taken in the days/hours after the general election when cameron and clegg were discussing forming a coalition. that's the crowd eagerly awaiting the appearance of clegg himself to tell them what hard won concessions he had gained for lib dem support of the tories


nice to see you posting again


----------



## RedDragon (May 23, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Seriously? No more Lib Dem councillors at all in Islington? I remember a Lib Dem telling me a few years back that they were definitely now going to be in power there for a generation. I laughed at the time, I laugh even more now.
> .


Yep all gone.  An astonishing result given the SDP control 1981 & 1982,  And


> The Liberal Democrats then had a majority from 1999 to the 2006 election, but continued to run the council as a minority administration until 2010 when Labour won a majority


----------



## binka (May 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> nice to see you posting again


I'm not sure how you managed without me tbh. perplexing


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

binka said:


> I'm not sure how you managed without me tbh. perplexing


exactly what i was going to say. how have you managed?


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Seriously? No more Lib Dem councillors at all in Islington? I remember a Lib Dem telling me a few years back that they were definitely now going to be in power there for a generation. I laughed at the time, I laugh even more now.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think more than the front two or three of those people are actually Lib Dems. The photo seems to be from an Unlock Democracy event, which was supported by the Lib Dems, but was very likely organised by a former Lib Dem who's walked out in disgust. There are lots of clues in the photo as to why they're not Lib Dems tbf. For starters, Lib Dems of that age don't look that normal.


It was endorsed by and largely organised  lib-dems in the immediate days after the election - it had lib-dem stewards and was addressed by lib-dem MPs including clegg - to which they cut from the live football commentary to broadcast on radio five if i remember right. I think Anthony Barnett largely set it up.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

**


----------



## free spirit (May 23, 2014)

Council election votes for the wards in my parliamentary constituency.

Lib dems were on 47.5% in the last elections, winning with a full 9000 majority. The lib dems are now on 29.1% and only 3% above Labour, who were 26% behind them at the last election, and behind the tories as well.

This constituency has a hell of a lot of students and staff from the universities in it, and the weetwood results are likely swung in favour of the lib dem councillor due to local factors (campaign against an unpopular trolley bus scheme).

Greens did nearly as well as UKIP despite a nearly invisible campaign in much of the area 10.5% up from 1.2% at the last general election.

I reckon this seat is up for grabs at the next election despite the lib dems huge majority at the last election.


----------



## binka (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> It was endorsed by and largely organised  lib-dems in the immediate days after the election - it had lib-dem stewards and was addressed by lib-dem MPs including clegg - to which they cut from the live football commentary to broadcast on radio five if i remember right. I think Anthony Barnett largely set it up.


I've made about four posts today and you've copied half of them!


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

binka said:


> I've made about four posts today and you've copied half of them!


Improved upon them dear boy.


----------



## prunus (May 23, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Lib Dems wiped from Islington (a loss of 11 seats)
> 
> Best labour result since 1974 - 47 seats, with the remaining seat becoming Green
> 
> There were 59,597 verified votes counted, forming 38.4 per cent of the total electorate in the borough.




None left in Lambeth, either 

Lost 13 I believe


----------



## Sprocket. (May 23, 2014)

This urbster now resides in the only ward in Doncaster won by UKIP.

Edenthorpe, Kirk Sandall and Barnby Dunn Ward.

Chris Allen, Conservative, 681.
Greg Beaumont, TUSC, 102.
Fred Gee, UKIP, 1304, ELECTED.
Keith Hewitt, English Democrats, 198.
David Nevett, Labour and Cooperative, 1267.

Majority: 37.  Votes cast: 3572. Turnout: 33%.

Didn't Fred Gee work in the Rovers return?

Known the outgoing Labour candidate for years through the Union where he was Branch Secretary and also from the old Amicus Gazette days.
Decent bloke, sadly wiped out in this former Labour stronghold!


----------



## binka (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Improved upon them dear boy.


too wordy imo. people appreciate simplicity


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

binka said:


> too wordy imo. people appreciate simplicity


Well, they're certainly going to get that with you.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

binka said:


> too wordy imo. people appreciate simplicity


must be why so many people appreciate you.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

Anyway binka, i'd hoped you'd moved on from your constant bullying of me and other wordy types.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Anyway binka, i'd hoped you'd moved on from your constant bullying of me and other wordy types.


he's shown some promise in the past but never achieved his posting potential


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> It was endorsed by and largely organised  lib-dems in the immediate days after the election - it had lib-dem stewards and was addressed by lib-dem MPs including clegg - to which they cut from the live football commentary to broadcast on radio five if i remember right. I think Anthony Barnett largely set it up.



Lib Dem rallies don't have stewards though. If the former Labour student Anthony Barnett set it up, then it really does look like it was organised by that bunch of people who care more about democratic reform than ever being Lib Dems. They have contacts with the Lib Dems, and like the Lib Dems to support them, but only because it gets them parliamentary passes. They're largely funded by the Rowntree Foundation AFAIK. The people in the photo wouldn't be shouting like that if they were convinced they were going to get what they want, Lib Dems certainly never scream and shout for the arrival of their leader. I'd bet a lot of money I know who organised that event, and he left the Lib Dems in disgust.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Lib Dem rallies don't have stewards though. If the former Labour student Anthony Barnett set it up, then it really does look like it was organised by that bunch of people who care more about democratic reform than ever being Lib Dems. They have contacts with the Lib Dems, and like the Lib Dems to support them, but only because it gets them parliamentary passes. They're largely funded by the Rowntree Foundation AFAIK. The people in the photo wouldn't be shouting like that if they were convinced they were going to get what they want, Lib Dems certainly never scream and shout for the arrival of their leader. I'd bet a lot of money I know who organised that event, and he left the Lib Dems in disgust.


It was a bunch of people with illusions in Clegg and the lib-dems, set up  and manned by the largest donors to the lib-dems. There's a reason they went to the lib-dems HQs to plead with their hero.








You even say that you think it was organised by a lib-dem member!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 23, 2014)

It seems that Tower Hamlets count has been cancelled as the building is being surrounded by a mob of howling Lutfur Rahman supporters, people inside being told not to leave by police for their own safety...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> It seems that Tower Hamlets count has been cancelled as the building is being surrounded by a mob of howling Lutfur Rahman supporters, people inside being told not to leave by police for their own safety...


yeh not so fucking clever now, is it, having their stupid town hall in the back of beyond? or making it so easy to surround, for that matter.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh not so fucking clever now, is it, having their stupid town hall in the back of beyond? or making it so easy to surround, for that matter.



A lack of forward planning


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> It was a bunch of people with illusions in Clegg and the lib-dems, set up  and manned by the largest donors to the lib-dems. There's a reason they went to the lib-dems HQs to plead with their hero.



That's what I was saying though. They weren't actually Lib Dems, Lib Dems of that age just don't look like that, and they were there not to await eagerly Nick Clegg's news as claimed above, they were there to, well, gain themselves some column inches and good photos for leaflets I imagine. The Lib Dems would love to be able to organise a crowd like that. Even back then, most people wouldn't actually be active with them, which is where things like Unlock Democracy cleaned up.

Incidentally, is Anthony Burnett really the largest donor? What about the jailed millionare, the Rowntree Foundation and Paul Marshall?



butchersapron said:


> You even say that you think it was organised by a lib-dem member!



There's a whole lot of interesting politics behind who organised it, I'd say this event was effectively organised as an anti Lib Dem event, or at least an anti orange book Lib Dem event, as that's who was in there doing the negotiation. Apart from Danny 'Beaker' Alexander obv, who wasn't clever enough to have been involved in the orange book.


----------



## binka (May 23, 2014)

knew butchers was full of shit!


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

free spirit said:


> View attachment 54418
> 
> Council election votes for the wards in my parliamentary constituency.
> 
> ...


You got a similar one for Pudsey?


----------



## free spirit (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> You got a similar one for Pudsey?


sorry, had to actually do that myself in a spreadsheet.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

free spirit said:


> sorry, had to actually do that myself in a spreadsheet.


OK, cheers the effort then, I thought you just nicked it from somewhere 

Considering that the Green vote will likely drop at the GE that seat should be a good possibility for Labour.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2014)

I meant the jrf as the largest donor. The idea this was anti lib dem is madness. As your own suggestion that it was organised by a lib dem surely suggests. Articul8 was working centrally with the lib dems who organised this at the time.  He says Anthony Barnnet was the main mover behind it. The idea clearly was to say to the lib dems that "we are with you in your fight for pr". How could expressing solidarity with the lib dems be anti lib dem?

Anyway,  enough of this from me.  It doesn't really matter one way or another...


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 23, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> You got a similar one for Pudsey?



looks like the Libdems did better than expected


----------



## redsquirrel (May 23, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> looks like the Libdems did better than expected


Sadly yes, they even won in Horseforth (weirdos).

Doing the same breakdown as free spirit for Pudsey would give the following results

Con 32.2 (-6.3)
Lab 30.2 (-4.9)
LD 10.7 (-10.1)
Green 6.4 (+6.4)
UKIP 20.4 (+17.9)

So again another seat Labour should be looking at taking if they want a majority.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 23, 2014)

Looks like Barnet could go Labour, recount in one ward under way that will decide it


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Looks like Barnet could go Labour, recount in one ward under way that will decide it


i've not got a high opinion of barnet labour party, i had a run-in with one of their members outside the tally ho about six years ago. but i've a lower opinion of barnet tories.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 23, 2014)

also Brian Coleman of #sackcoleman and punching a voter fame lost his seat (although defending as an independent)


----------



## mk12 (May 23, 2014)

My local council, Milton Keynes:

Labour 25 (+9)
Tories 18 (-1)
Lib Dems 13 (-2)
UKIP 1 (nc)

There was an increase in the number of councillors.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

good result for labour in barnet, cons -6 ld -2 lab+9

Barnet
Oakleigh (three-seat ward)
Rachel Barker (Labour) 1075
Pamela Bradbury (Labour) 1110
Philip Clayton (Left Unity) 107 – 2.9% (adjusted for multi-member ward)
Richard Cutting (Green) 436
Jon Finlayson (Lib Dem) 239
Gerard Fitzgerald (Lib Dem) 188
Leonie Hodge (Lib Dem) 187
Victor Kaye (UKIP) 498
Daniel Newby (Green) 370
Sachin Rajput (Conservative) 1899
Brian Salinger (Conservative) 1935
Gideon Shapiro (Green) 317
Parmodh Sharma (Labour) 936
Stephen Sowerby (Conservative) 1826


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2014)

Am I right in thinking the results so far are all local elections and that we have another set of results coming when the European election results are in? So a second period of gloating for Ukippers cometh?


----------



## kebabking (May 23, 2014)

oddly, in Worcester not one UKIP councillor was elected, but up the road in Wyre Forest (Kidderminster/Bewdley/Stourport) there were four/five (?, can't remember..), and in one ward in Worcester - Nunnery - the BNP recieved some 286 votes out of 2706 on a turnout of 36.5%. in the other wards where they stood in Worcester, they were bumping along with 20/30/40 votes.

bizaare.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Am I right in thinking the results so far are all local elections and that we have another set of results coming when the European election results are in? So a second period of gloating for Ukippers cometh?


Correct, Euro results out Sunday night


kebabking said:


> oddly, in Worcester not one UKIP councillor was elected, but up the road in Wyre Forest (Kidderminster/Bewdley/Stourport) there were four/five (?, can't remember..), and in one ward in Worcester - Nunnery - the BNP recieved some 286 votes out of 2706 on a turnout of 36.5%. in the other wards where they stood in Worcester, they were bumping along with 20/30/40 votes.
> 
> bizaare.


Odd isn't it, how different places are different from each other


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 23, 2014)

Someones mentioned 1,000s of spoileds in Tower Hamlets?

I'm totally new to the issue. can someone briefly explain how that happens, if it's true?

Ta.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Correct, Euro results out Sunday night
> 
> Odd isn't it, how different places are different from each other


Mind boggling


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 23, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Someones mentioned 1,000s of spoileds in Tower Hamlets?
> 
> I'm totally new to the issue. can someone briefly explain how that happens, if it's true?
> 
> Ta.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Mind boggling


You'd never think it but the poshos across town vote Tory. That'd never happen round mine


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 23, 2014)

So Barnet a Tory hold very narrowly so Tower Hamlets now the one to watch. Lots of Rahman supporters saying the count should be stopped while their man is ahead lol


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 24, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Thanks just Googled that it looks interesting, unfortunately she has changed plans for the weekend, but we still plan on making the trip at some point.



Well if you fancy a pint let us know when you're coming and I'll show you the best pubs


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 24, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


>



Really?? Thousands like that?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2014)

Northbrook ward's new Tory councillor on Worthing Borough Council:






A veteran of Sussex Police's Forward Intelligence Team and a latterly Police Liaison Officer until his retirement in mid-2012, ward surgeries with Sean McDonald should be interesting!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 24, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Really?? Thousands like that?



well the spunking cock usually wins the urban75 exit polls


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2014)

In Wokingham, still a tory council (would have been if they had lost every one of the seats up for election) - one lib dem seat has gone tory, and one has gone to labour (first labour councillor here for about 12 years)

In Reading, greens still on 3 seats, labour gained 5 seats - 3 from tories, 2 from lib dems.  With the exception of one lib dem councillor returned (don't know what local / personality issues may have been in play) the lib dems finished either 4th or 5th in each ward they contested behind whichever of greens and ukip  were standing


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> well the spunking cock usually wins the urban75 exit polls


It's not as good as krink's grumpy cat though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 24, 2014)

One of the results or the high profile success of UKIP and the Faragists is that the conversation in my local pub at closing time turned to immigrants and the problems they cause by overloading the health services. When I pointed out that in the local area lots of the hospital services are provided by immigrants they did not see this. Immigration, seen as a problem, and racist comments are now acceptable topics of conversation.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 24, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> One of the results or the high profile success of UKIP and the Faragists is that the conversation in my local pub at closing time turned to immigrants and the problems they cause by overloading the health services. When I pointed out that in the local area lots of the hospital services are provided by immigrants they did not see this. Immigration, seen as a problem, and racist comments are now acceptable topics of conversation.


Yes this is a brand new phenomenon


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 24, 2014)

Looks like the Islamist has been reelected in Tower Hamlets


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 24, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Yes this is a brand new phenomenon


Maybe not brand new but certainly up a gear or two and more assertive and without hesitation.


----------



## oryx (May 24, 2014)

Apart from one Green, looking like everything non-Labour in Lewisham has been annihilated. Bullock also re-elected as mayor.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 24, 2014)

Does anyone know when approximately the Euro MEP announcements will be made?

Will there be a Portillo esque moment when Griffin loses his MEP seat in the North West? I would like watch video of this moment. Thanks.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 24, 2014)

skyscraper - last time I think the NW result was mid to late evening (sun), but it will be clear from the off that the prick has lost. I wouldnt be surprised if he aint there (if last time is anything to go by, local counts feed back to a hub in Manchester). I've been at quite a few counts where the twats scarper quite early if it doesn't look good. Sooner or later the cameras will get him though, and it will be funny for sure. But it shouldn't have happened in the first place of course.


----------



## wreckhead (May 24, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Does anyone know when approximately the Euro MEP announcements will be made?
> 
> Will there be a Portillo esque moment when Griffin loses his MEP seat in the North West? I would like watch video of this moment. Thanks.



I really hope so and have been thinking of this since realising the delay between the vote and the result.  Somehow I'm hoping this ukip "surge" bollocks is some kind of crazy aftershock from a peak of fash voting in the last European elections, so it will be interesting to see how that is spun assuming that will be the case.


----------



## wreckhead (May 24, 2014)

by hoping I mean a downward curve of this sort of thing 

eta: three edits and I still fuck up my reference


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 24, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Looks like the Islamist has been reelected in Tower Hamlets


Yes Panorama, Labour and the Tories took a hell of a beating.


----------



## J Ed (May 24, 2014)

bolshiebhoy said:


> Yes Panorama, Labour and the Tories took a hell of a beating.



So did democracy judging by the number of police needed to stop his supporters storming the count.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 24, 2014)

You stole that sentence from the Britain First page didn't you? Haha your pain is palpable J Ed. Brown people voting and electing other brown people to spend our money, disgusting innit.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 24, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Northbrook ward's new Tory councillor on Worthing Borough Council:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus fucking wept. I knew the cunt had retired, but was rather hoping he'd fucked off to Spain.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (May 24, 2014)

47% turnout in TH, well above the national average and a wonderful snub to the racists and islamophobes.


----------



## J Ed (May 24, 2014)

bolshiebhoy said:


> You stole that sentence from the Britain First page didn't you? Haha your pain is palpable J Ed. Brown people voting and electing other brown people to spend our money, disgusting innit.



How dare you accuse me of racism you ignorant rape denying cunt.

Here is a link from the Guardian, feel free to read it if you can still see after your constant wanking over Comrade Delta's honour

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/may/24/lutfur-rahman-tower-hamlets-reelection



> Outside the count in an art deco cinema in Limehouse, more than 300 supporters of Rahman gathered to hear the result, accompanied by dozens of police officers.
> 
> Many supporters claimed that Rahman had been the victim of racism in both the media and the government.
> 
> Amid tense scenes some Labour activists, including the shadow justice secretary Sadiq Khan, were stopped from leaving the building after being warned that the police could not guarantee their safety.



I wouldn't claim for a second that Rahman's campaign was the only campaign which used intimidation, or that all of the intimidation in Tower Hamlets came from 'brown people' because neither are true.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 24, 2014)

bolshiebhoy said:


> 47% turnout in TH, well above the national average and a wonderful snub to the racists and islamophobes.



Yes it's great that an extremist bigot has been re-elected in Tower Hamlets so he can continue taking money from established community groups and giving it to new ones set up by his supporters....

The only thing this is a victory for divisive communal politics. Ones that the Labour bloke would have no doubt continued in his own way, but probably in a slightly less corrosive way.


----------



## Kerensky (May 24, 2014)

peterkro said:


> I've had this happen,large squat registration cards lying about in the hall.Mate took my card and voted,later I wander down without card and ask to vote,concerned looks all around,me shrugs shoulders mumbling oh I must have forgot and sidling out past policeman.Stupid fucker might have told me.



If you had insisted that you hadn't voted, then the Presiding Officer should have offered to supply you with a Tendered vote.
(He'll basically call you to one side, ask you a series of prescribed questions.... and if your answers are satisfactory, will issue you with a Tendered ballot paper).
HOWEVER..... this tendered ballot paper does NOT go into the box with the other votes, and is reported separately to the Election Office / count ...... and does NOT register on the tally of vote cast / votes allocated.

... so basically a sop, to head of problems/complaints/aggressive behaviour etc at the Polling Station.

Also ... the election ain't that anonymous as you think... but that's for another day/story.

(ex Polling Clerk & current Presiding Officer)


----------



## peterkro (May 24, 2014)

Kerensky said:


> If you had insisted that you hadn't voted, then the Presiding Officer should have offered to supply you with a Tendered vote.
> (He'll basically call you to one side, ask you a series of prescribed questions.... and if your answers are satisfactory, will issue you with a Tendered ballot paper).
> HOWEVER..... this tendered ballot paper does NOT go into the box with the other votes, and is reported separately to the Election Office / count ...... and does NOT register on the tally of vote cast / votes allocated.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.
Big squat (several hundred people) with a very cynical view of the electoral system,personation happened a lot (probably not enough to effect any outcomes).Dogs where amongst the voters.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 24, 2014)

Just looked at Hackney's results and a terrible set for TUSC in a borough I would have expected them to do OK, anyone know what the story is?

dennisr ? Fozzie Bear ?

I know Hackney Unites and similar groups are still active, did they simply not vote or even call for a Labour vote?


----------



## butchersapron (May 24, 2014)

Hu were on the don't vote ukip/hnh tip according to a post by fozzie before the election, so effectively calling for a labour vote i suppose.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 24, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Hu were on the don't vote ukip/hnh tip according to a post by fozzie before the election, so effectively calling for a labour vote i suppose.



Ah yes of course I saw that on facebook...

I wonder if this reflects demographic changes in Hackney as well, a lot of the old trot types from Hackney seem to have ended up in Walthamstow not that it's done TUSC much good there either... (you can't move without bumping into ex-SWP cc members at the tube station).


----------



## emanymton (May 24, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Well if you fancy a pint let us know when you're coming and I'll show you the best pubs


Thanks but will probably just leave it as the two of us.


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2014)

oryx said:


> Apart from one Green, looking like everything non-Labour in Lewisham has been annihilated. Bullock also re-elected as mayor.



Labour 53 +14
Green Party 1 0
Conservative 0 -2
Liberal Democrat 0 -12


--
Mayor of LewishamName of candidate Party Number of votes Percentage
of vote
Steve Bullock Labour Party 36,659 50.77%
Simon Nundy Conservative Party 8,041 11.14%
Duwayne Brooks Liberal Democrats 7,234 10.02%
Mike Keogh The Green Party 7,224 10.00%
John Hamilton Lewisham People Before Profit 6,014 8.33%
Peter Lello UK Independence Party (UKIP) 5,684 7.87%
Chris Flood Trade Unionist and Socialist Coalition 1,354 1.88%


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 24, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Just looked at Hackney's results and a terrible set for TUSC in a borough I would have expected them to do OK, anyone know what the story is?
> 
> dennisr ? Fozzie Bear ?
> 
> I know Hackney Unites and similar groups are still active, did they simply not vote or even call for a Labour vote?



TUSC had no presence whatsoever here as far as I can tell. 

The Hackney Unites lot organised a few hustings (and got into trouble for not inviting UKIP) and did a bit of "vote anyone to keep UKIP and the BNP out".

It's been a very low key election apart from a few key wards like Cazenove where there was a big dust up between Lib Dems and Labour (held by LDs after a recount).

Diane Abbott has mainly been tweeting about Labour trying to take Hornsey.


----------



## Coolfonz (May 24, 2014)

So here you have the Greens, TUSC and People Before Profit standing against each other...if they had stood on one ticket they would have come second...belief, beggars etc


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2014)

I've put all the numbers for Manchester City Council into a spreadsheet and the average turnout across the city was 30%.  Its not surprising that Labour took the lions share of the votes, as they always do here, but its interesting how poorly UKIP did overall.  The parties got the following shares:

Labour 58%
Green 13%
Libdem 11%
Tory 8%
UKIP 8%
TUSC 1%

This is the distribution of total votes across the city:



And this is the ward breakdown.  Thankfully, the BNP only stood in two wards - ones which have returned quite strong votes for that type of racist scum in the past.  Interestingly, UKIP only stood in 12 out of the 32 wards.



God knows what the Christian Democrat Party for a Consensus is about, and the Motorcycle Alliance is just odd. 

ETA - some of the ward columns for labour look a bit purple in this image, so this must be the result of the excel graph being processed through Paint into a jpg.  The highest column in each ward should be red.


----------



## Geri (May 24, 2014)

Coolfonz said:


> So here you have the Greens, TUSC and People Before Profit standing against each other...if they had stood on one ticket they would have come second...belief, beggars etc


 
I don't know anything about People for Profit but I can't see why TUSC would want to stand on the same ticket as the Greens.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Chukka tries to argue the toss with Curtiss, and, as a result, ends up looking an even bigger cunt than normal.



"Bigger cunt" *is* normal for Chuckie!


----------



## Sue (May 24, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> TUSC had no presence whatsoever here as far as I can tell.
> 
> The Hackney Unites lot organised a few hustings (and got into trouble for not inviting UKIP) and did a bit of "vote anyone to keep UKIP and the BNP out".
> 
> ...


Had a hand delivered leaflet from them last weekend. London Fields ward though I'm now on the electoral register in Shacklewell where they weren't standing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> The exact opposite has been happening. UKIP has been hoovering up labour voters in w/c areas damaging labours popular vote and costing them seats all over.



20 years ago I left the Labour Party after realising that the party's attitude to the w/c (illustrated by the "re-writing" of Clause 4) meant that the w/c no longer mattered except as a source of tribal votes.  I'm sad that it's UKIP reaping the benefit, but it's hardly as if it wasn't obvious that even the staunchest "tribal" Labourites wouldn't allow themselves to be taken for granted forever.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 24, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Thanks but will probably just leave it as the two of us.



Ah, one of _those_ kinds of friends - have fun!


----------



## Cid (May 24, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Thanks but will probably just leave it as the two of us.



If you did make it, can I just say that the weather has been lovely until today. Well, Thursday.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2014)

Farage spends a month banging on about Romanians and Bulgarians and the need to send an earthquake:

http://www.novinite.com/articles/160796/Earthquake+Shakes+Bulgaria,+Greece,+Saturday


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 24, 2014)

Where do i find the results for the EU elecftions? My local council website has no mention of them at all.


----------



## magneze (May 24, 2014)

They come out tomorrow.


----------



## rekil (May 24, 2014)

lol


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2014)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Polling day for the Irish locals and Euros and a couple of Dail by-elections today.
> 
> The Socialist Party is in with a shout for an extra Dail seat. Dublin looks likely to increase on its 12.5% Vote for a Trotskyist in the last euros, but this time the hard left vote will be split thanks to the fucking SWP. In the council elections, there will be a fair few leftists elected.
> 
> ...


neck and neck between Pottinger & SF apparently. People Before Profit look like winning 5 seats in Dun Laoghaire


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2014)

Blind goat herder elected for PBP in Cork.

Pottinger 8 votes behind SF in Dublin West (& still counting)


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 24, 2014)

belboid said:


> neck and neck between Pottinger & SF apparently. People Before Profit look like winning 5 seats in Dun Laoghaire



Coppinger. That's going to be a long night.

Dublin Euros, the Trot vote went from 12.5 to aprox 16% but will almost certainly result in a lost seat (once more: fucking SWP splitting the vote).

SP/AAA gains seats in Cork, Limerick, Tallaght. Loses one in Castleknock. Don't know most of the others yet.

SWP/PBP gain a number in Dublin, particularly in Dun Laoghaire.


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2014)

Coppinger, yes, sorry.  No idea why I kept writing Pottinger.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 24, 2014)

belboid said:


> Blind goat herder elected for PBP in Cork.
> 
> Pottinger 8 votes behind SF in Dublin West (& still counting)



Probably going to expose my ignorance here, but is blind goat herder some kind of euphemism or is it actually a blind bloke/woman whose occupation revolves around the herding of goats?

SpineyNorman - asking the important questions since 2009


----------



## dennisr (May 24, 2014)

Spineynorman  - The the thinking fellas forageporage since 2009 - "just saying what everyone else was thinking"


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> Probably going to expose my ignorance here, but is blind goat herder some kind of euphemism or is it actually a blind bloke/woman whose occupation revolves around the herding of goats?
> 
> SpineyNorman - asking the important questions since 2009


It is just what it says on the tin! 


Tangentially...I never knew Richard Boyd Barrett was Sinead Cusacks son


----------



## rekil (May 24, 2014)

.


SpineyNorman said:


> Probably going to expose my ignorance here, but is blind goat herder some kind of euphemism or is it actually a blind bloke/woman whose occupation revolves around the herding of goats?
> 
> SpineyNorman - asking the important questions since 2009


Ed Harper. 

"You have goat to be kidding" etc

Coppinger 500 ahead now.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 24, 2014)

Fine Gael (main right wing government party) transfers didn't exactly flood towards the SP or SF, which is not a surprise, but Coppinger got slightly more of the trickle. A large majority of their transfers went to Hall (ind) and FF.

Now Hall, a kind of populist independent who got a big vote out of the richer bits of the constituency, is eliminated. Coppinger (SP) leads McGuinness (FF) by 450 votes and Donnelly (SF) by 800. It's not clear where Hall's transfers will go as he's a bit of anomaly in urban Ireland, a protest vote by middle class people.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2014)

*2014 result
Jules PIPE (elected)* *Labour Party* *40,858*
Mischa Borris Green Party 11,849
Linda KELLY Conservative Party  7,853
Simon DE DENEY Liberal Democrats 3,840
Mustafa KOREL Putting Hackney First 3,265


Hackney Mayoral election- no surprise that Pipe won,strong vote for the Greens though, Tory and  Lib Dem  vote collapsed , Linda  Kelly defected to the Tories 3 years ago from Labour ,  she lost her council  seat as  well


2010 result
BOFF, AndrewConservatives12,405
BORRIS, MischaGreen Party 10,100
GEE-TURNER, Adrian JohnLiberal Democrats15,818
GOLDMAN, MontyCommunist Party Of Britain 2,033
PIPE, JulesLabour Party48,363
THOMPSON, William AlexanderThe Christian Party 1,084


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2014)

SF excluded in Dublin West. That has to be good for Coppinger.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 24, 2014)

belboid said:


> SF excluded in Dublin West. That has to be good for Coppinger.



Yes. She can't lose now. According to someone doing tallies, SF vote will go 75% plus to SP. And she already has a lead.


----------



## rekil (May 24, 2014)

Victory to Coppinger. Dublin West now has 2 communist TDs.

Former runner and Fine Gael candidate Eamonn Coughlan's anecdote is a good laugh for sheer pointlessness.



Spoiler


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 24, 2014)

copliker said:


> Victory to Coppinger. Dublin West now has 2 communist TDs.



Time to start a secessionist movement.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 24, 2014)

Not close in the end.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 24, 2014)

Sinn Fein votes transferred at a 3.5 : 1 ratio to the Socialist Party over Fianna Fail. That's an interesting insight into the SF vote in urban working class areas, because in more rural areas you would expect a reasonable SF/FF transfer rate.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 25, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i see the ruc have lost a councillor, and are holding steady on 0.


Shit, I had no idea Ulster was a part of these elections. Also I didn't think you could vote for the Constabulary in any area.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 25, 2014)

Local paper interviews a newly elected Anti-Austerity Alliance councillor. It's great: http://thecorknews.ie/articles/daytripper-lil-o-donnell-12915

You basically can't get a better socialist local election candidate.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 25, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Shit, I had no idea Ulster was a part of these elections. Also I didn't think you could vote for the Constabulary in any area.


Northern Ireland is indeed taking part in the council elections but the police force is called the PSNI


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 25, 2014)

Unfortunately the goat herd did not win. It was still a great vote.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 25, 2014)

A few extra late count wins for the AAA and PBP. Looks like 30 or so seats for the hard left (including three or four for other groups)


----------



## Red Storm (May 25, 2014)

32 County Sov Movement fella elected in Derry.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

This is the results from the full tusc slate of 19 in plymouth: 49, 45, 53, 28, 72, 56, 93, 92, 38, 32, 69, 59, 77, 80, 94, 79, 34, 55, 63.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

elbows said:


> My final bit of local Nuneaton & Bedworth stuff for now:
> 
> My calculation for share of the vote here, subject to my errors including rounding errors and not factoring in that some parties didn't stand in all wards.
> 
> ...



Which translates into:

Changes since 2010 locals
Lab -3.66%
Con -11.28%
UKIP +18.66%
Green +3.71%
BNP -6.66%
LD -2.81%

Swing Con to Lab: 3.81%

If that swing was consistent across the parliamentary seat labour would take it (38th target seat with 2.32% swing required)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 25, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Northern Ireland is indeed taking part in the council elections but the police force is called the PSNI


Yes I know, I was just having a go at Pickmans and his backdated reference to what he called 'ruc' but was never called that although at the time he made up that name it was the same as the contemporary name of the NI police force.


----------



## Gingerman (May 25, 2014)

What's the chances of Griffith losing his cushy number today then?


----------



## belboid (May 25, 2014)

near certain


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2014)

read a quote from falange today in the 'I' 'The Ukip fox is in the Westminster henhouse'

he really is toad of toad hall


----------



## Gingerman (May 25, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> read a quote from falange today in the 'I' 'The Ukip fox is in the Westminster henhouse'
> 
> he really is toad of toad hall


The Ukip turd is in the Westminister sewer.....


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 25, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> The Ukip turd is in the Westminister sewer.....



The UKIP Hating Immigrants Virus is infecting the Body Politic of Westminster.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Some Hallam (Clegg's seat) info: Across the wards

LIBDEMS: 37% (-15.7% on GE)
LABOUR: 23% (+6.9%)
UKIP: 14% (+11.8%)
GREENS: 12% (+10.4%)
TORIES: 10.5% ( -13%)

Labour+greens = 35% + UKIP and tories wanting to unseat clegg = 35%+
Labour+UKIP =37% + Tories & greens wanting to unseat cleg = 37%+


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 25, 2014)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Local paper interviews a newly elected Anti-Austerity Alliance councillor. It's great: http://thecorknews.ie/articles/daytripper-lil-o-donnell-12915
> 
> You basically can't get a better socialist local election candidate.


you'll know this Nigel - someone I know wants to know what the relationship between the Irish sp and AAA is - are you/comrades directly involved?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 25, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> you'll know this Nigel - someone I know wants to know what the relationship between the Irish sp and AAA is - are you/comrades directly involved?



The AAA is the Socialist Party plus a load of activists from the anti-water tax / home tax campaign. All SP candidates in the locals ran as AAA.

AAA seat totals as I understand it:
Fingal (North and West Dublin): 4
South Dublin: 3
Dublin City: 1
Cork: 3
Limerick: 2 possibly 3

Going into the election the AAA had the four existing SP councillors nationally.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 25, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yes I know, I was just having a go at Pickmans and his backdated reference to what he called 'ruc' but was never called that although at the time he made up that name it was the same as the contemporary name of the NI police force.


It's a legitimate abbreviation of RESPECT Unity Coalition surely?


----------



## Red Storm (May 25, 2014)

Former Red Action, then Working Class Action fella topped the poll as an independent in Dublin.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

*James Goldstone*@jamesgoldstone
At the Lambeth Euro vote count. Doing disputed ballots, so far 'WORLD SOCIALISM' are beating drawn penises 3 to 1.


----------



## rekil (May 25, 2014)

Victory to marxist-leninist-otherism


----------



## binka (May 25, 2014)

When do we get the results? I am on tenterhooks here!


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2014)

binka said:


> When do we get the results? I am on tenterhooks here!


from 10pm
can count but not announce before then


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

13% turnout in Slovakia.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

JFF, well...fun for anoraks anyway...


----------



## binka (May 25, 2014)

ddraig said:


> from 10pm
> can count but not announce before then


Another 2 hours?? Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue


----------



## Coolfonz (May 25, 2014)

butchers: nice fact, early doors


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 25, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> Former Red Action, then Working Class Action fella topped the poll as an independent in Dublin.



Yes. Very well known local councillor. Endorsed Paul Murphy (SP) in the euros.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 25, 2014)

interesting blog here debunking a lot of the media narrative on the local elections. 



> Some of the mainstream media reactions to the local election results have been quite extraordinary. The same narratives have been repeated in the pages of countless newspapers and on nearly every television station. I'm just going to run through a few of these narratives and expose them for the counter-factual gibberish they are



http://anotherangryvoice.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/local-election-results-2014-aav.html


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Results for London region look like being delayed for ages because, believe it or not, _they're still counting the local election results_. Serious.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> interesting blog here debunking a lot of the media narrative on the local elections.
> 
> 
> 
> http://anotherangryvoice.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/local-election-results-2014-aav.html


Most of that's been debunked in turn on the why are ukip doing so well thread.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Results for London region look like being delayed for ages because, believe it or not, _they're still counting the local election results_. Serious.


 Yes, I believe that some re-counts in Kingston were postponed to today because the count staff were too tired to complete on Friday am. Quite why they didn't use Saturday?


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> 13% turnout in Slovakia.


 Down from their 19% in 2009. They don't like Euro elections, do they?


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

This is now doing the rounds as the released data from ashcrofts exit poll - nothing official to back it up at all though, so treat with massive caution:

1st UKIP 29%
2nd Conservatives 24%
3rd Labour 21%
4th Lib Dems 8%


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This is now doing the rounds as the released data from ashcrofts exit poll - nothing official to back it up at all though, so treat with massive caution:
> 
> 1st UKIP 29%
> 2nd Conservatives 24%
> ...


 8%...too high.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 25, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> read a quote from falange today in the 'I' 'The Ukip fox is in the Westminster henhouse'
> 
> he really is toad of toad hall


He is toad of fuck all.

And he looks like Clayface from batman.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

So other EU states are not so scrupulous about releasing exit polling before all poll closure, then?


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> So other EU states are not so scrupulous about releasing exit polling before all poll closure, then?


Seems not - i've been seeing them since late afternoon. Simply can't trust the europeans.


----------



## tim (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This is now doing the rounds as the released data from ashcrofts exit poll - nothing official to back it up at all though, so treat with massive caution:
> 
> 1st UKIP 29%
> 2nd Conservatives 24%
> ...




And the Greens wth even less than   8%? I would have thought that they'd have managed to con a few more than that into voting for them.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 25, 2014)

Would be surprised to see Labour on less than Tories, and would be a serious blow to Miliband if true


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Die Welt' exit poll projection - again, little info on this, so beware:
UKIP - 24 MEPs
Labour - 22
Con - 17
Green - 6
Lib Dem - 2
SNP - 3
PC - 1
SF - 1
DUP 1
UUP 1


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Die Welt one is kosher and =

UKIP 30%
LAB 26%
CON 22.8%
LD 7.8%
GRN 6.7%


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Ashcroft exit poll is fake.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Die Welt one is kosher and =
> 
> UKIP 30%
> LAB 26%
> ...


 If close to the out-turn, shame about the 1.1% "victory" for fourth.


----------



## tim (May 25, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> read a quote from falange today in the 'I' 'The Ukip fox is in the Westminster henhouse'
> 
> he really is toad of toad hall









 Is he? I think he's much more like the leader of the stoats and weasels  unpleasant and vicious  and capable of giving a nasty nip. Cameron is clearly toad and Cl egg is Mole as the latter two lack both Rat and Badger they're probably fucked.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Die Welt' exit poll projection - again, little info on this, so beware:
> UKIP - 24 MEPs
> Labour - 22
> Con - 17
> ...



That's 5 too many.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Jesus, 30% of under French 25 year olds voted FN.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

I've seen three provisional returns now - and the greens have beat the lib-dems in every one.

4 now.

5

6


----------



## tim (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Jesus, 30% of under French 25 year olds voted FN.



Puts our moderately moderate Nigel picking up the pensioner vote into perspective.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2014)

NE England wasn't surprising - 2 Labour and 1 UKIP.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

North East:
2 Lab 1 UKIP

Interested in UKIP total figures.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> North East:
> 2 Lab 1 UKIP


 UKIP 29% in the NE!


----------



## J Ed (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I've seen three provisional returns now - and the greens have beat the lib-dems in every one.
> 
> 4 now.
> 
> ...



Any links?


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Lib Dem 6%.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> UKIP 29% in the NE!


So the %s they picked up in sunderland locals etc have been replicated across the whole region.


----------



## RedDragon (May 25, 2014)

Tower Hamlets turnout 50.8% 

31 of London boroughs were counted and about to announce but now held up by Tower Hamlets count, an hours delay.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> So the %s they picked up in sunderland locals etc have been replicated across the whole region.


 Yeah.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Any links?


All gone way way down the timeline now - this is just cities, edinburgh, southampton and others rather than regions.


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2014)

10k people voted for this?


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

The Clegg story won't go away at this rate.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Helmer says they beat the tories in Newark. Has Farage missed the boat again


----------



## Balbi (May 25, 2014)

My reaction to the results.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Helmer says they beat the tories in Newark. Has Farage missed the boat again


 Probably, but he wants one that he'll be able to retain easily and securely for 5 years.


----------



## free spirit (May 25, 2014)

greens beat the lib dems in Leeds, and I can't really remember even seeing much of a campaign from them.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

East

UKIP (3) CON (3) LAB (1)

figs.


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2014)

Various snapshot results from councils on Guardian live blog showing Libs consistently behind Greens


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> East
> 
> UKIP (3) CON (3) LAB (1)



What a shithouse.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2014)

My usual local zoom time again, Nuneaton & Bedworth EU results:

UKIP 10289
Labour 9503
Tory 6874
Green 1506
LibDem 687
Ind from EU 676
BNP 647
Nikki Sinclaire 613
EngDem 404
No2EU 156
Harmony 59


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

East 
UKIP 35%, LD 7%.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Fuck, that means tim aker is now an MEP i think!


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Fuck, that means tim aker is now an MEP i think!


 He is.


----------



## Red Storm (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Fuck, that means tim aker is now an MEP i think!



BBC says he is.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2014)

Twitter is saying Nick Griffin has lost his seat. Here's hoping that's correct.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

This tit on the left is now an MEP.


----------



## tim (May 25, 2014)

Nice to see Campbell-Bannerman making a come back in Chelmsford.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

So far LDs on 3% in Wales.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This tit on the left is now an MEP.
> 
> View attachment 54535



Still a virgin though (family pets don't count).


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2014)

https://twitter.com/nickgriffinmep


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Bristol types:
Labour 30K
Bristol UKIP 25K, 
Tories 21K 
Greens 21k
Lib Dems 11K,


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Nationally its a fight for second, then?


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Greens beat lib-dems in sheff. They're coming clegg.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Nationally its a fight for second, then?


Looks strongly like it already.


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Bristol types:
> Labour 30K
> Bristol UKIP 25K,
> Tories 21K
> ...



Bristol UKIP?  Are they planning to blow up the suspension bridge?


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Bristol types:
> Labour 30K
> Bristol UKIP 25K,
> Tories 21K
> ...


reasonably accurate reflection of the way the city is dividing up atm I guess


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

JTG said:


> reasonably accurate reflection of the way the city is dividing up atm I guess


That 21k might mean the greens beat the tories. Need to remember to check that later.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

'kinnel, governing French "socialists" on 14%. That's only double the LDs!


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

BBC confirm Newark win for UKIP on 33%, Con31%.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> BBC confirm Newark win for UKIP on 33%, Con31%.


Plus the neighbouring forest area.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Plus the neighbouring forest area.


 Votes for trees? You gone Green?


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Votes for trees? You gone Green?


Might be their best bet, they're down on their vote in both declared regions.


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That 21k might mean the greens beat the tories. Need to remember to check that later.


Please, can't see it on BCC site.

Lib Dems third in Eastleigh


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Robinson has just told Davey that they're fifth in the SW as it stands.

That face.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Robinson has just told Davey that they're fifth in the SW as it stands.
> 
> That face.


And that includes winning gibralter to boost their numbers, without that they may well be sixth.


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Robinson has just told Davey that they're fifth in the SW as it stands.
> 
> That face.


Excellent


----------



## tony.c (May 25, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Twitter is saying Nick Griffin has lost his seat. Here's hoping that's correct.


Sky reporter at Manchester count says he has conceded he has lost seat. He is at count building apparently.


----------



## tim (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Votes for trees? You gone Green?




It's not just any old forest. It's Sherwood forest. That means the men in green are voting UKIP


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

tim said:


> It's not just any old forest. It's Sherwood forest. That means the men in green are voting UKIP


 How merry.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Doncaster; UKIP pip (Ed's) Labour. 35:34


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2014)

tony.c said:


> Sky reporter at Manchester count says he has conceded he has lost seat. He is at count building apparently.



His line has been to pretty much concede defeat even before the count, blame UKIP, call them a mirage and try to convince people that the BNP will be around to regain that vote once 'the Mirage' is gone.


----------



## free spirit (May 25, 2014)

the 6th MEP slot is going to be tight in Yorkshire & Humberside, looks like either Labour or UKIP will end up with 3, with the tories on just 1, and Greens just missing out.

Labour currently edging it, but only just.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/politics/eu-regions/E15000003

Also, the reporter on the local news obviously doesn't understand how the system works.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

LDs sixth in Cardiff.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2014)

*Cardiff*
*Registered Political PartyNumber of Votes*
Britain First												579
British National Party 652
Conservative Party  15297
Green Party/Plaid Werdd 5939
Labour Party – Llafur 24999
Liberal Democrats 5454
NO2EU 318
Plaid Cymru – The Party of Wales 8713
Socialist Labour Party/Plaid Lafur Sosialaidd 443
The Socialist Party of Great Britain 160
UK Independence Party (UKIP) 18370


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2014)

Lib dems sixth in Cardiff


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

JTG said:


> Lib dems sixth in Cardiff


Keep up.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2014)

Libs sixth in Scotland.

edit:  And Wales.


----------



## tim (May 25, 2014)

elbows said:


> His line has been to pretty much concede defeat even before the count, blame UKIP, call them a mirage and try to convince people that the BNP will be around to regain that vote once 'the Mirage' is gone.




I like the idea of Nick Griffin versus a mirage.


----------



## Red Storm (May 25, 2014)

Where do you get the ward specific EU election results?


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Keep up.


I'm on me phone!


----------



## tufty79 (May 25, 2014)

free spirit said:


> the 6th MEP slot is going to be tight in Yorkshire & Humberside, looks like either Labour or UKIP will end up with 3, with the tories on just 1, and Greens just missing out.
> 
> Labour currently edging it, but only just.
> 
> ...






> Lib Dem MEP for Yorkshire and the Humber and former vice-president of European Parliament, Edward McMillan-Scott, tells the BBC he has lost seat and Lib Dems have been "wiped out" in the region.


 (beeb site)


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> Where do you get the ward specific EU election results?


Off people at the various counts for now...


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2014)

BBC showing 

UKIP 30%
Tory 24%
Labour 23%
Green 8%
Lib D 7%


----------



## free spirit (May 25, 2014)

tufty79 
I thought I'd mentioned that, but obviously didn't even feel the need to mention that the lib dems were fooked.


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2014)

On course for total Lib dem wipe out


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Farron just said this is because they are the only principled party.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 25, 2014)

JTG said:


> On course for total Lib dem wipe out


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Farron just said this is because they are the only principled party.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Michael Green looking uncomfortable on the BBC.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2014)

Taxi for East Mids Returning Officer!


----------



## binka (May 25, 2014)

East Midlands always been a joke


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

East Mids....Helmer's re-elected.

Greens beat LDs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2014)

JTG said:


> On course for total Lib dem wipe out


----------



## J Ed (May 25, 2014)

This is amazing, 5% for Lib Dems in East Midlands.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Farron.."It's looking as bad as I feared"


----------



## Welsh lad (May 25, 2014)

Result of the night has to be in France.

The National Front got 25% of the vote. Unbelievable and disturbing at the same time.

Hard right and left parties making a significant break through in Greece as well, probably less surprisingly!


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Greens lost the casual protest vote to UKIP nationally i feel. Lost votes in all declared regions.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 25, 2014)

UKIP are mopping up votes from the Lib Dems and the BNP by the look of things.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Greens lost the casual protest vote to UKIP nationally i feel. Lost votes in all declared regions.



UKIP in with a shout of a seat in Scotland.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2014)

Bit of a scuffle outside Manchester Town Hall where the regional count is being held - demo against the BNP.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

The Boy said:


> UKIP in with a shout of a seat in Scotland.


Yep, down to the glasgow returns now.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 25, 2014)

LDs fifth in East Midlands, UKIP taking their seat.

EDIT and wrt to Greens, their vote did go down slightly.


----------



## free spirit (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Greens lost the casual protest vote to UKIP nationally i feel. Lost votes in all declared regions.


seems that way. 

I don't know about anywhere else, but they've been pretty invisible up here campaign wise. They've also suffered from a near complete lack of coverage in the media vs UKIP's blanket coverage.

I reckon there's a fair number of former lib dems moved to the Greens as well, so the greens have probably lost a significant number of their previous voters to only be standing still, or slightly down now.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Greens lost the casual protest vote to UKIP nationally i feel. Lost votes in all declared regions.



Their share just went to +1% on the BBC but yeah, I'm sure what you are describing is part of the picture. Somewhat mitigated by being able to claim a certain part of the non-racist/xenophobic protest vote, especially as lib dem vote is no longer a protest vote. Mentioning fracking in their party slogan on the ballot paper probably helped hold up other base or casual parts of their vote.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

UKIP need 8%+ in glasgow - first return is 9%+


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Yorks & Humber...

Greens beat LDs by some margin.


----------



## tony.c (May 25, 2014)

Danny Alexander on Sky admitting that it's clearly a bad night for the Liberal Democrats.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2014)

No more lib dems in Yorkshire and the Humber.


----------



## free spirit (May 25, 2014)

arse, UKIP have got 3 in Yorkshire.


----------



## J Ed (May 25, 2014)

3 UKIP MEPs for Yorkshire and Humber. Wow.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

3 'kippers in Y&H


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

elbows said:


> Their share just went to +1% on the BBC but yeah, I'm sure what you are describing is part of the picture. Somewhat mitigated by being able to claim a certain part of the non-racist/xenophobic protest vote, especially as lib dem vote is no longer a protest vote. Mentioning fracking in their party slogan on the ballot paper probably helped hold up other base or casual parts of their vote.


It is -1% in east mids (presuming you meant there).


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2014)

Lib-Dems getting a kicking tonight : thumbs:


----------



## Betsy (May 25, 2014)

Welsh lad said:


> Result of the night has to be in France.
> 
> *The National Front got 25% of the vote. Unbelievable and disturbing at the same time.*
> 
> Hard right and left parties making a significant break through in Greece as well, probably less surprisingly!


Yes.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2014)

South West up next...


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2014)

South West result coming up


----------



## redsquirrel (May 25, 2014)

J Ed said:


> 3 UKIP MEPs for Yorkshire and Humber. Wow.


Not that surprising considering that the BNP had a seat there last time


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

The Boy said:


> South West up next...


 Will it be total....


----------



## poului (May 25, 2014)

Poole count coming up...


----------



## free spirit (May 25, 2014)

by my calcs, the greens have beated UKIP to the 6th place in the South West, with Lib Dems behind the greens.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Farron admits probably "none"


----------



## poului (May 25, 2014)

Ooh, cheeky bit of Farron dying on his arse to warm us up first!


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

free spirit said:


> by my calcs, the greens have beated UKIP to the 6th place in the South West, with Lib Dems behind the greens.


UKIP aren't going to be 6th in the south west!


----------



## JimW (May 25, 2014)

Farron proud of achieving zero seats


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2014)

Lib Dem man with his purple tie


----------



## binka (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> UKIP aren't going to be 6th in the south west!


sixth seat


----------



## free spirit (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> UKIP aren't going to be 6th in the south west!


not 6th, getting the 6th MEP slot.

they have 2 already, it's whether their total divided by 3 is greater than the greens.


----------



## binka (May 25, 2014)

JimW said:


> Farron proud of achieving zero seats


they showed courage, and that's what's important here


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> UKIP aren't going to be 6th in the south west!


He means the 6th seat


----------



## editor (May 25, 2014)

Look all these fucking grinning UKIP cunts.


----------



## Betsy (May 25, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Twitter is saying Nick Griffin has lost his seat. *Here's hoping that's correct.*



Get the bunting out!


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Well that's it, then.


----------



## J Ed (May 25, 2014)

No Lib Dems in South West

Yay


----------



## JimW (May 25, 2014)

Greens sneak in


----------



## tony.c (May 25, 2014)

free spirit said:


> by my calcs, the greens have beated UKIP to the 6th place in the South West, with Lib Dems behind the greens.


Yep


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Robinson "a collapse of the LD vote in their own heartland"


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2014)

wiped out


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 25, 2014)

Gibraltar gets added into the south-west region apparently. Are the Channel Islands and the Isle of Man added in somewhere too?


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> It is -1% in east mids (presuming you meant there).



It was the overall percentage on the bbc tv graphics at the time, but it didn't stay that way for long (went back to 0).


----------



## tony.c (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Robinson "a collapse of the LD vote in their own heartland"


He reckons London might be their last chance. But their councillors have been massacred here.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Gibraltar gets added into the south-west region apparently. Are the Channel Islands and the Isle of Man added in somewhere too?


 Yeah, both went for Mosley.


----------



## tufty79 (May 25, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Twitter is saying Nick Griffin has lost his seat. Here's hoping that's correct.


----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2014)

This is very depressing


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

elbows said:


> It was the overall percentage on the bbc tv graphics at the time, but it didn't stay that way for long (went back to 0).


Ah right, gotcha - should change with the SW vote rise now as well.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Gibraltar gets added into the south-west region apparently. Are the Channel Islands and the Isle of Man added in somewhere too?



The channel islands aren't part of the EU.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

tony.c said:


> He reckons London might be their last chance. But their councillors have been massacred here.


 Yes, apart from my borough.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2014)

Here comes the Welsh vote...


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2014)

Tidy


----------



## redsquirrel (May 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Robinson "a collapse of the LD vote in their own heartland"


Yes come on the wipeout. (Don't think it will happen tho)


----------



## tim (May 25, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Not that surprising considering that the BNP had a seat there last time



Seeing Andrew Brons (nasty even by BNP standards) being replaced by an Asian UKIP MEP gives some satisfacton


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

28k


----------



## tony.c (May 25, 2014)

kittyP said:


> This is very depressing


Look on the bright side - the LibDems are being wiped out.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 25, 2014)

shame moon23 isn't posting here any more


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2014)




----------



## J Ed (May 25, 2014)

Another Green MEP, the Lib Dems are so fucked


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2014)

An unusual phrase broadcast on R4 a few minutes back - 'complete bollocks' by an turfed out MEP describing UKIP I think. He apologised but Jim Naughtie gleefully repeated it.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2014)

Labour, UKIP, Con and PC for Wales, then. Same as before, I think.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Here comes the Welsh vote...


UKIP with 27.55% showing the idea that they can only do well in England is rubbish.

PC vote down too, similar effect to the Greens I guess.


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2014)

UKIP finish second in Wales?  I blame those south of Aberystwyth.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 25, 2014)

elbows said:


> The channel islands aren't part of the EU.



Neither is the Isle of Man. Well, I've learned something today.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> UKIP with 27.55% showing the idea that they can only do well in England is rubbish.


Embarrassing - although their vote is all along the English border.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

agricola said:


> UKIP finish second in Wales?  I blame those south of Aberystwyth.


By 5000 votes as well.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

agricola said:


> UKIP finish second in Wales?  I blame those south of Aberystwyth.


 Border & North for UKIP.


----------



## JimW (May 25, 2014)

Lib dems lumped in with 'others' in Wales.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2014)

tufty79 said:


>



I can't see the vid on my phone but saw the one on the BBC.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Another Green dip in wales.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2014)

Fuck's sake. What's the matter with the South West.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 25, 2014)

agricola said:


> UKIP finish second in Wales?  I blame those south of Aberystwyth.


I think the opposite was the case they finished above PC in some of it's heartlands.


----------



## binka (May 25, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/events/vote2014/eu-uk-results

Greens are down half of one percent overall so far


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron - Greens 800 ahead of Tories in Bristol


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. What's the matter with the South West.
> 
> View attachment 54538



No surprise.


----------



## free spirit (May 25, 2014)

Lib Dems are behind the Greens in every region other than the north east (that the BBC have any figures for)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Neither is the Isle of Man. Well, I've learned something today.


They're Crown Dependencies - nominally independent but we look after defence and foreign policy sort of stuff.


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2014)

Maitlis is just showing a map which purports to show the Perfeddwlad infested with UKIPers.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

JTG said:


> butchersapron - Greens 800 ahead of Tories in Bristol


Cheers!


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> shame moon23 isn't posting here any more



We can't keep beating on him


----------



## tim (May 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. What's the matter with the South West.
> 
> View attachment 54538




Looks from that map that Gibraltar went for the Lib Dems - that must be some consolation for them!


----------



## J Ed (May 25, 2014)

Liam Fox on the BBC when he should be in prison


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 25, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They're Crown Dependencies - nominally independent but we look after defence and foreign policy sort of stuff.



Aye, knew that, just rather daftly assumed they were in the EU/EEA. I guess that's where the tax haven stuff comes from *eyes are opened*


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Maitlis saying estimated no LD in W Mids.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 25, 2014)

So what regions are going to save the LDs?


----------



## JimW (May 25, 2014)

tim said:


> Looks from that map that Gibraltar went for the Lib Dems - that must be some consolation for them!


Holding up well with the red-arsed baboon demographic


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Liam Fox on the BBC when he should be in prison



Who advised him to dye his hair?


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> So what regions are going to save the LDs?


South east england currently has 2


----------



## Betsy (May 25, 2014)

agricola said:


> Who advised him to dye his hair?


He's gone all blond!


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2014)

Hague now.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2014)

Just got in, so not seen any TV coverage, but did hear on the radio that Lab and Con were neck and neck for coming second on the popular vote.  Coming 3rd would be _disastrous_ for Labour - and scraping in second not much better.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

UKIP on 9.8% in scotland, that will give them a seat.


----------



## binka (May 25, 2014)

when he's finished in this country clegg could always run for mayor of gibraltar or whatever the fuck they have over there


----------



## tony.c (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> South east england currently has 2


Sky is showing the LDs as nil.

BBC also saying they have yet to win a seat.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2014)

tim said:


> Looks from that map that Gibraltar went for the Lib Dems - that must be some consolation for them!



As good a reason as any to hand the place back to the Spanish.


----------



## J Ed (May 25, 2014)

The liberal bleating tomorrow about UKIP is going to be absolutely insufferable


----------



## tim (May 25, 2014)

agricola said:


> Who advised him to dye his hair?




Andrew Verrity, the man behind all his best decisions.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> UKIP on 9.8% in scotland, that will give them a seat.


It might, I hope it does hopefully it will shut up all those people who bang on about Scottish exceptionalism


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

tony.c said:


> Sky is showing the LDs as nil.


I'm not saying they _have_ won two - but _had_ two MEPs. And this is where they may be saved from wipeout.


----------



## Cid (May 25, 2014)

binka said:


> when he's finished in this country clegg could always run for mayor of gibraltar or whatever the fuck they have over there



Governor.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> It might, I hope it does hopefully it will shut up all those people who bang on about Scottish exceptionalism


It does pretty much nail it on. They got 12% in highlands too.


----------



## free spirit (May 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> South east england currently has 2


They're currently just squeaking the last MEP slot in the SE, but either labour or tories could end up nicking it off them, based on the current results on the BBC site.

eta still hanging on, but just 5000 votes in it between them and labour for the 10th seat.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2014)

Oh yah, london has two lib-dems as well.


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2014)

Cid said:


> Governor.



أمير


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> It might, I hope it does hopefully it will shut up all those people who bang on about Scottish exceptionalism


You hope UKIP wins another seat?


----------



## dennisr (May 26, 2014)

I see the tacticians of the Irish swp managed to loose a sitting socialist mep their seat. Scum.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 26, 2014)

Depressing UKIP vote.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 26, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> You hope UKIP wins another seat?


A few people on here have been cheering on the UKIP vote. 

Butchersapron will be pleased.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Liam Fox on the BBC when he should be in prison



He has a nerve yapping on about bloated bureaucracy given his behaviour in office.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

lib-dems def lost scottish seats, ukip picked up 1. Remaining declaration too small to change anything. So, 2 SNP, 2 Lab, 1 Con, 1 UKIP.


----------



## juice_terry (May 26, 2014)

What's also fucking depressing is the number of votes the fash are pulling in the guise of the BNP, Britain First and the English Democrats when compared to the number of votes received by left wing parties


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> lib-dems def lost scottish seats, ukip picked up 1. Remaining declaration too small to change anything. So, 2 SNP, 2 Lab, 1 Con, 1 UKIP.


Yeah - Western Isles counting tomorrow but only 21000 voters there


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

It's depressing on the one hand, but on the other it's like your team losing a pre-season friendly to a lower league team. It's earth shattering for about 5 minutes.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

juice_terry said:


> What's also fucking depressing is the number of votes the fash are pulling in the guise of the BNP, Britain First and the English Democrats when compared to the number of votes received by left wing parties


There was no left option on the ballot in the South West region


----------



## juice_terry (May 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> It's depressing on the one hand, but on the other it's like your team losing a pre-season friendly to a lower league team. It's earth shattering for about 5 minutes.


And not completely unexpected


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 26, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> You hope UKIP wins another seat?


Not really...


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

South east: last seat was won with 8.2% last time - the lib-dems are on 7.8% so far. They may squeeze it/may not. UKIP have doubled their vote so may take that one as well or lower the last seat threshold. Tight i think.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

BBC "tories have never before come third in a national election...since their formation.."


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Top combover!


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> BBC "tories have never before come third in a national election...since their formation.."




Dimbleby described this as sensational in a lugubrious extremely unsensationalized manner


----------



## The Boy (May 26, 2014)

North West next...


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

NW...Greens beat LDs by some margin..


----------



## free spirit (May 26, 2014)

no2eu beaten by the pirate party in the NW, on a fringe leftwing / alternative party watch front.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> NW...Greens beat LDs by some margin..


Yep:

LAB 594063
UKIP 481932
CON 351985
GRN 123075
LD 105487

Meaning:

CON (2-1)
LAB (3+1)
UKIP (3+2)
BNP/lib-dems -1 each


----------



## tony.c (May 26, 2014)

Nick Griffin gone!


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2014)

The Boy said:


> North West next...


They've elected a beardy giant for Labour


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yep:
> 
> LAB 594063
> UKIP 481932
> ...


 with a 1% fall on 2009! That's how bad the LDs did.


----------



## The Boy (May 26, 2014)

Dunno what this woman is talking about.  Voters sent a clear message?


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Dunno what this woman is talking about.  Voters sent a clear message?


By mostly not turning up maybe?


----------



## Ranbay (May 26, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Dunno what this woman is talking about.  Voters sent a clear message?



yeah, they all want smoking in pubs back.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Losing LDs being interviewed atm...faces like slapped arses


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

JimW said:


> By mostly not turning up maybe?


Turnout is really poor 34%, according to BBC, bizarrely that's lower than the locals. I guess the lack of London info might be affecting that figure.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Losing LDs being interviewed atm...faces like slapped arses


Pretending not to hear the question.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2014)

more brave lib dems on the bbc


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 26, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah, they all want smoking in pubs back.



I've had a couple of people tell me that's why they're voting UKIP (I got the idea there was more to it when I probed a bit though)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2014)

NW Region: 

Labour 3
UKIP 3
Tory 3
Libdem 0 
Green 0


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Pretending not to hear the question.


 doing a Farron


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2014)

'new age of jon bull' the cheeky cunt


----------



## Ranbay (May 26, 2014)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I've had a couple of people tell me that's why they're voting UKIP (I got the idea there was more to it when I probed a bit though)



Weekly bin collections?


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> 'new age of jon bull' the cheeky cunt


He represents generosity, apparently.


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Dunno what this woman is talking about.  Voters sent a clear message?




I'm sure Cleggy's hearing it loud and clear


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> BBC "tories have never before come third in a national election...since their formation.."



I still believe the UKIP vote is least worst for the Tories. They would always have got a hammering tonight, but they can take heart from the utter destruction of the Lib Dems, the loss of Labour voters to UKIP and Labour's now clear difficulty with Europe and the sure knowledge that UKIP voting Tories will come back when it becomes apparent that they are the only route to a referendum.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2014)

hope someone got a screen cap of the lib dem thumbs up


----------



## agricola (May 26, 2014)

haha, McMillan-Scott, and his face like an Aztec death mask


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 26, 2014)

Nice to see at least one region where UKIP didn't come first ...


----------



## tony.c (May 26, 2014)

binka said:


> hope someone got a screen cap of the lib dem thumbs up


 Yeah probably the last one we'll see tonight or for a long time.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> I still believe the UKIP vote is least worst for the Tories. They would always have got a hammering tonight, but they can take heart from the utter destruction of the Lib Dems, the loss of Labour voters to UKIP and Labour's now clear difficulty with Europe and the sure knowledge that UKIP voting Tories will come back when it becomes apparent that they are the only route to a referendum.


 They'll be leakage back to the tories, no doubt...but that last point pre-supposes that those voting UKIP believe/trust the tories...many/most of them don't.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

Those stupid proles not understanding that Clegg won those debates!


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Turnout is really poor 34%, according to BBC, bizarrely that's lower than the locals. I guess the lack of London info might be affecting that figure.


Not bizarre at all, vast swathes of the country had no local election. My part of Bristol only had Euros


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Come on Brummies....


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> Not bizarre at all, vast swathes of the country had no local election. My part of Bristol only had Euros


True, forgot about that.


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

Lib Dems lol.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Come on Brummies....



Ld>Green....wankers.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2014)




----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

I think that SE lib-dem seat is pretty safe now.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2014)

nick robinson talking up the tories, thats unusual eh


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> They'll be leakage back to the tories, no doubt...but that last point pre-supposes that those voting UKIP believe/trust the tories...many/most of them don't.



They don't have to trust the Tories, just fear Ed Milliband getting in.

Unless the Labour Party get rid of Ed and go on the front foot over Europe, given the 'positive' economic position (unless you happen to be poor) then it's a clear majority Tory Govt next time.


----------



## Wilf (May 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> I still believe the UKIP vote is least worst for the Tories. They would always have got a hammering tonight, but they can take heart from the utter destruction of the Lib Dems, the loss of Labour voters to UKIP and Labour's now clear difficulty with Europe and the sure knowledge that UKIP voting Tories will come back when it becomes apparent that they are the only route to a referendum.


I agree - and they can specifically be happy that Labour haven't got 28%+  Labour may still have the most seats in 2015, but they've slipped back this week.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> They don't have to trust the Tories, just fear Ed Milliband getting in.
> 
> Unless the Labour Party get rid of Ed and go on the front foot over Europe, given the 'positive' economic position (unless you happen to be poor) then it's a clear majority Tory Govt next time.


But Tories still fewer votes than last time when they had no majority, surely?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> nick robinson talking up the tories, thats unusual eh



FFS, he's just talking the game. You might as well accuse him of talking up parliamentary democracy.


----------



## free spirit (May 26, 2014)

lib dems now have a gap of 8000 above both Labour and Tory for the 10th slot in the South East, looks like they might hang on to a seat down there, unless there's a big labour or tory supporting area to come in.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> They don't have to trust the Tories, just fear Ed Milliband getting in.
> 
> Unless the Labour Party get rid of Ed and go on the front foot over Europe, given the 'positive' economic position (unless you happen to be poor) then it's a clear majority Tory Govt next time.



The tories have dropped that 'vote UKP, get Labour" line...when they saw how many former Lab voters were in there and how many actually preferred at labour victory.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> They don't have to trust the Tories, just fear Ed Milliband getting in.
> 
> Unless the Labour Party get rid of Ed and go on the front foot over Europe, given the 'positive' economic position (unless you happen to be poor) then it's a clear majority Tory Govt next time.


There will be leakage back to labour too - a large chunk of that UKIP vote today is labour too. People prepared to protest vote in a second order election but not a general election. And people aren't voting solely, or even mostly over europe -  a european election is just a handy opportunity to openly state  their disgust with the status quo. It doesn't mean their genera election voting behaviour will be motivated by getting a referendum on the eu. That is well down the list of voting priorities.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

JimW said:


> But Tories still fewer votes than last time when they had no majority, surely?



No, I don't think so because of the collapse of the Lib Dems, or rather that transient support they had last time following Nick's public speaking triumphs.


----------



## Wilf (May 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> They don't have to trust the Tories, just fear Ed Milliband getting in.
> 
> Unless the Labour Party get rid of Ed and go on the front foot over Europe, given the 'positive' economic position (unless you happen to be poor) then it's a clear majority Tory Govt next time.


 I wouldn't go that far, because of the lack of boundary changes. If I was forced to put a bet on 12 months out, it might be something like 'Lab gain most seats but with no majority, Cons get more votes'.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

What kind of right wing hell hole is Southampton?


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Hannan looks very chummy with da 'kippers...


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

Wilf said:


> I agree - and they can specifically be happy that Labour haven't got 28%+  Labour may still have the most seats in 2015, but they've slipped back this week.


Because 5% of their vote went UKIP to a) put the tories under pressure b) show disgust at the status quo. They are far more likely to return to the fold come the gen election that the tory ukips.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

There it is...C Bearder LD

Christ, have we got to hear Farron again, now?


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> There it is...C Bearder LD
> 
> Christ, have we got to hear Farron again, now?


Stunning victory for principles.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Hannan warning against "anarchy"


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2014)

"People's Army" is farage a PD mole?


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Lab +6% in SE.


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

*MMIX VOTE ROMAN PARTY Ave*


sadly very few did!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2014)

waffling cunt


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> There will be leakage back to labour too - a large chunk of that UKIP vote today is labour too. People prepared to protest vote in a second order election but not a general election. And people aren't voting solely, or even mostly over europe -  a european election is just a handy opportunity to openly state  their disgust with the status quo. It doesn't mean their genera election voting behaviour will be motivated by getting a referendum on the eu. That is well down the list of voting priorities.



Yep, some who would never vote Tory will go back, but it's very hard to dislodge a Government when the economy is growing and Labour simply haven't regained the ground the war and Gordon Brown lost them. Most of us here want them in for a kinder govt, but we lack belief they have an answer and we are not alone.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> waffling cunt


Sounded.like a dull vicar on thought for the day


----------



## treelover (May 26, 2014)

Welsh lad said:


> Result of the night has to be in France.
> 
> The National Front got 25% of the vote. Unbelievable and disturbing at the same time.
> 
> Hard right and left parties making a significant break through in Greece as well, probably less surprisingly!




Jobbik second in Hungary

Golden Dawn third in Greece.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2014)

does anyone know what eu party funding is worth? will the lib dems miss out on much if they are down to 1 or 2 meps?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2014)

Vine, in his natural cgi habitat


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Spoiler vote






Rob Ford (England) @robfordmancs
Follow
#UKIP result might have been even stronger - splinter "An Independence for Europe" took 2% in most regions


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Yep, some who would never vote Tory will go back, but it's very hard to dislodge a Government when the economy is growing and Labour simply haven't regained the ground the war and Gordon Brown lost them. Most of us here want them in for a kinder govt, but we lack belief they have an answer and we are not alone.


A growing economy doesn't automatically translate into votes for the govt. The tories need to get 40% and have labour in the very low thirties - i.e they need at worst a 6% lead to have even a sniff of a maority govt. Labour are winning all the marginal seats. Lib-dems are defecting to labour all over, UKIP are tearing chunks out of the tory right - and even if only 50% of this vote sticks (or the 17-18% of the locals) then this will cost the tories 30 seats min (that was their own estimate of if UKIP scored around 6% last time round - and they're going to do much better than that). The tories are in serious serious trouble.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (May 26, 2014)

Here in Dublin, Paul Murphy (Socialist Party) got over 8% and 30,000 first preferences. That was a good showing, but he would be in the fight for a seat if the SWP/People Before Profit hadn't stood Brid Smith against him. Smith got somewhere over 6%.

A rather sour (and pointlessly destructive) end to a very good election for the Irish Left. Ruth Coppinger won a Dail by-election for the Socialist Party. 14 Anti-Austerity Alliance (SP and various community activists) candidates won Council seats, including breakthroughs in the second and third largest cities where the AAA each win three seats. Other left candidates also did well, with somewhere over 30 seats in all.


----------



## free spirit (May 26, 2014)

interesting side note... Labour beat the Greens in Brighton according to the graphic on the BBC.


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

Danny Alexander on the verge of tears.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Beaker's on...surprise, surprise he reminded us they'd got one seat...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2014)

This is interesting - someone on twitter has crunched the numbers by local authority area and turnout for NE England and it seems the higher the turnout the lower the kipper vote.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2014)

Laughing out loud at beaker's face right now.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Looks a little unstable tbh


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> A growing economy doesn't automatically translate into votes for the govt. The tories need to get 40% and have labour in the very low thirties - i.e they need at worst a 6% lead to have even a sniff of a maority govt. Labour are winning all the marginal seats. Lib-dems are defecting to labour all over, UKIP are tearing chunks out of the tory right - and even if only 50% of this vote sticks (or the 17-18% of the locals) then this will cost the tories 30 seats min (that was their own estimate of if UKIP scored around 6% last time round - and they're going to do much better than that). The tories are in serious serious trouble.



Would like to believe it, but I don't.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2014)

Don't think the local elections showed what Alexander claims :-D


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2014)

This made me laugh. They don't mince their words.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)




----------



## mk12 (May 26, 2014)

BBC now putting an Clegg-sceptic Lib Dem against Alexander. Brilliant.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Beaker's quite twitchy, florid with red eyes....


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This made me laugh. They don't mince their words.


Well, Robinson was President of the Conservative Party youth group.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Down in the mouth!


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

mk12 said:


> BBC now putting an Clegg-sceptic Lib Dem against Alexander. Brilliant.


And totally without answers to Tod's points


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 26, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is interesting - someone on twitter has crunched the numbers by local authority area and turnout for NE England and it seems the higher the turnout the lower the kipper vote.
> 
> View attachment 54539



That's a terrible graph. and the person who made it should be ashamed.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2014)

mk12 said:


> BBC now putting an Clegg-sceptic Lib Dem against Alexander. Brilliant.


They should settle it with fisticuffs, then we all win


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 26, 2014)

Why the buggery is it taking so long for the London result when they have had three days to tot them up? I want to go to bed.


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2014)

Beaker is about to burst into tears any second


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Well, Robinson was President of the Conservative Party youth group.


Indeed. He makes my skin crawl whenever I see him.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Blinking badly.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Sutton disproving Beaker...LD -6%


----------



## mk12 (May 26, 2014)

Labour +20% in Lewisham. UKIP +3


----------



## mk12 (May 26, 2014)

Why are the 'others' doing so badly? -16 to -18 % in London areas. Is that due to the BNP's demise?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Why the buggery is it taking so long for the London result when they have had three days to tot them up? I want to go to bed.



Because London is full of the Liberal Left elite who sneer at ordinary folk forced to vote UKIP and this explains everything this weekend.


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

mk12 said:


> BBC now putting an Clegg-sceptic Lib Dem against Alexander. Brilliant.



The result of all this will be

Clegg exits stage right

Vince waltzes on from the left and starts slagging the Tories.  All or at least much is forgiven


----------



## mk12 (May 26, 2014)

It seems to be due to Tower Hamlets.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

Tower hamlets counting further delayed, sky political types suggesting complete breakdown and disaster. God knows how long before they're done and the London results can get moving.


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2014)

crap excuses on the bbc re that too!


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

mk12 said:


> Why are the 'others' doing so badly? -16 to -18 % in London areas. Is that due to the BNP's demise?


General squeeze on other parties, Green's vote down, PC vote down.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Beaker is about to burst into tears any second



Here's Danny now singing a tune.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Tower hamlets counting further delayed, sky political types suggesting complete breakdown and disaster. God knows how long before they're done and the London results can get moving.


It's pissing me right off. I need to post up the results on Brixton Buzz.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Tower hamlets counting further delayed, sky political types suggesting complete breakdown and disaster. God knows how long before they're done and the London results can get moving.


What is going on there - I read about some people congregating outside the count for the mayor but nothing beyond that.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What is going on there - I read about some people congregating outside the count for the mayor but nothing beyond that.


I wouldn't mind to guess, but it doesn't sounds at all healthy.


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2014)

on the beeb they waffled about that and it taking ages due to possible turnout of 50%+ and also having to give staff at the count 24hrs break
so due to mayoral election and disruption and large turnout 
or shit organisation


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> It's pissing me right off. I need to post up the results on Brixton Buzz.




You'll just have to hold the front page


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

I hope it's not the same team who are counting the euro votes in th as who are supposed to be counting the locals, if it is, you can forget a result tonight.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 26, 2014)

There's no legal reason for London to withhold the borough-level votes until Tower Hamlets provide theirs - whoever makes the decision centrally will just have to forego the drama of revealing everything in one fell swoop.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2014)

London will boost the labour percent when it comes through, right?


----------



## free spirit (May 26, 2014)

the graphic bbc showed for east anglia showed the UKIP vote splitting the tory vote in some districts to leave Labour winning in a few previously tory districts, which is potentially interesting for the general election.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 26, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> London will boost the labour percent when it comes through, right?



Right.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2014)

That podium in the south-east results, Farage, Dan 'the NHS was a mistake' Hannan and former Tory-turned UKIP Atkinson. A parade of tossers, and they also gave the lib dems their sole seat. I'm going to stand on the balcony here and shout 'cunts!' in a south-easterly direction. Anybody going to join me?


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2014)

free spirit said:


> the graphic bbc showed for east anglia showed the UKIP vote splitting the tory vote in some districts to leave Labour winning in a few previously tory districts, which is potentially interesting for the general election.



This is exactly what happened in 3 or 4 wards in the council election here in Nuneaton & Bedworth. Tories here are down to one councillor


----------



## free spirit (May 26, 2014)

elbows said:


> This is exactly what happened in 3 or 4 wards in the council election here in Nuneaton & Bedworth. Tories here are down to one councillor


long may that continue.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2014)

I'm not sure I will survive to see the London result at this rate.

I suppose for as long as I do last I will link to any london borough EU results as I find them.

Hackney: http://news.hackney.gov.uk/hackney-european-election-results-20/


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> London will boost the labour percent when it comes through, right?


Almost certainly


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> London will boost the labour percent when it comes through, right?


Tories won the popular vote last time, but going to be huge lib dem influx to labour and drop off of tory vote. So possible, but not definite.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. What's the matter with the South West.
> 
> View attachment 54538



Cornish turkeys voting for christmas there. Cornwall gets untold millions in EU development funding


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

West Midlands only region where Libs have beaten Greens. South West only region where Greens have increased vote share


----------



## free spirit (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> West Midlands only region where Libs have beaten Greens. South West only region where Greens have increased vote share


greens increased slightly in scotland as well I think.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> West Midlands only region where Libs have beaten Greens. South West only region where Greens have increased vote share



The greens were only a hair's breadth from getting an MEP for the south west last time round IIRC.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

free spirit said:


> greens increased slightly in scotland as well I think.


OK, was going on memory
Labour are predicting very slim lead over Tories


----------



## free spirit (May 26, 2014)

But I'd have to say that the green vote is pretty bad, they should have been hovering up lib dem votes and broken through into double figures if they'd run a half decent campaign / any sort of campaign at all.

I wonder how much the experience in Brighton council has damaged them.


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2014)

are there no fucking cameras in Tower Hamlets??


----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Tories won the popular vote last time, but going to be huge lib dem influx to labour and drop off of tory vote. So possible, but not definite.



It's just that the percentage on the BBC ticker tape has them behind the Tories - I can foresee printed newspapers in the morning quoting the results so far almost as the outcome, and turning it into a story about Labour's failure. The local election results seemed to be painted as something that should pressurise Miliband more than any other leader, and I suspect a disingenuous agenda to stir up the most turmoil in Labour ranks from the usual suspects, when it might be the Tories who should be most worried.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

free spirit said:


> But I'd have to say that the green vote is pretty bad, they should have been hovering up lib dem votes and broken through into double figures if they'd run a half decent campaign / any sort of campaign at all.
> 
> I wonder how much the experience in Brighton council has damaged them.


Given that in Bristol we've seen Lib votes collapsing into Green, they're clearly losing votes elsewhere as well


----------



## free spirit (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> Given that in Bristol we've seen Lib votes collapsing into Green, they're clearly losing votes elsewhere as well


I suspect that there were a significant number of labour voters moved the greens last time as a protest vote, who've moved back to labour this time.

I'm also wondering how the greens pro-EU referendum policy has affected their support levels. I was pretty surprised to see this policy given that the EU has been by far the biggest driving force globally in environmental protection measures.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2014)

I'd guess some left-leaning labour voters went green last time around, since lab seemed to be unlikely to do well and there was no damage that could be done to the government at the time by voting for them. Now labour voters have something to rail against (the coalition) so might go back into the fold. Greens have probably picked up some 'lentil Muncher' lib dems to replace those lost to labour, labour then losing some out the other end to UKIP.

Difficult to measure this sort of thing really, though occasional opinion polls show where people have moved their vote from/to.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

John Curtice saying Labour up 14 points in London


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

I'm voting for the radical Bedfordshire party (wooden hill faction).


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2014)

BBC London result totals are starting to creep up now, though it unhelpfully fails to state which boroughs results are part of these totals:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/politics/eu-regions/E15000007


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 26, 2014)

"Tower Hamlets finds bundle of votes repealing the Corn Laws - recount started"


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2014)

My weed guy picked a really bad day to not answer his phone, feel like I'm gonna be up til sunrise raging at thin air


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance, but the groups listed here:

"
Here is the European parliament's latest projection of the breakdown of seats in the new parliament"





are all UK parties lumped into these groupings?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but the groups listed here:
> 
> "
> Here is the European parliament's latest projection of the breakdown of seats in the new parliament"
> ...


Yep


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 26, 2014)

Apparently Griffin and his minions took a bit of pasting when they arrived at the count in manchester.

video link - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-27570161


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Yep


interesting! i wasnt aware of this


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Good ol' Hackney.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but the groups listed here:
> 
> "
> Here is the European parliament's latest projection of the breakdown of seats in the new parliament"
> ...



Labour are in S&D.
Lib Dems are in ALDE.
Tories couldn't play nice with the large EPP conservative group, so are in ECR.
UKIP are in EFD.
I assume Greens are in the Greens/EFA but haven't checked.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

They're having to really waffle now.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but the groups listed here:
> 
> "
> Here is the European parliament's latest projection of the breakdown of seats in the new parliament"
> ...


Groupings must have at least 25 members from 7 or more countries. Can make things tricky for the fringe types


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Come on Lambeth!

*drums fingers


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> They're having to really waffle now.



Earlier the BBC suggested that London may not bother with the formal total result tonight due to the Tower Hamlets issues. Then, unless I missed it, failed to update us on this.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> I'm voting for the radical Bedfordshire party (wooden hill faction).


Yes, think I'm going back to my constituency and preparing myself for beddie-byes


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Tim Donovan must be bored shitless standing around that empty hall.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

How fucking useless are Tower Hamlets.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2014)

Ahh a pointless non-update.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but the groups listed here:
> 
> "
> Here is the European parliament's latest projection of the breakdown of seats in the new parliament"
> ...


I can't remember what the SNP are, but the others are the obvious ones. Ukip are EFD along with the Ligue Nord and various Eastern European bigots. Are PC in with the Nordic left?


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

Tower Hamlets turn out over 50% apparently. Sure that's all above board


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 26, 2014)

elbows said:


> Ahh a pointless non-update.



If it was the one I saw (and I'm about to collapse in a heap) then we learned that the leader of the Greens was knitting against nuclear weapons?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

Rubbish analysis on the BBC ATM, none of them recognising that UKIP aren't just taking votes from the Tories but also Labour. Really the analysis on U75 is better.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2014)

Reading the guardian blog out of boredom. It says this:



> Tory sources are claiming that Labour has been doing very badly in some of its target seats. In North Warwickshire (Labour's number one target, they say), Stroud (number 16 on the target list), Gloucester (38th on the target list), Erewash (42nd on the target list), Swindon (South Swindon is 55th) and Peterborough (78th on the target list), Labour apparently came third, behind the Conservatives and Ukip. *AS*



Well the North Warwickshire vote was:

UKIP 6,508
Conservative Party 4,169
Labour Party 3,711
Green Party 694
Liberal Democrats 406
An Independence from Europe 356
We Demand A Referendum Now 269
British National Party 263
English Democrats 138
NO2EU 49
Harmony Party 14

Kind of hard to find constituency results for previous EU elections for comparison.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

What's the score with tower hamlets?  Umpteen campaigns have led to a high turnout, and that's bad because...


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> What's the score with tower hamlets?  Umpteen campaigns have led to a high turnout, and that's bad because...



cuts mean there aren't enough fingers to count them and no damp sponges to lubricate those fingers.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2014)

BBC totals for London so far have leapt up again.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/politics/eu-regions/E15000007


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 26, 2014)

BBC correspondent there estimating that an Irish ward count might take to Tuesday *thousand yard stare*


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

elbows said:


> Reading the guardian blog out of boredom. It says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite selective with those eh. How did Labour do in the rest?


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

elbows said:


> BBC totals for London so far have leapt up again.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/politics/eu-regions/E15000007


Animal Welfare ahead of BNP


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

I'm going to throw in the towel soon... I can't take much more empty waffle.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Another 15-20 mins. Aaaargh.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

They're really fucking waffling now.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Am I the only one left standing here?!


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Am I the only one left standing here?!



No, I've just been off for a mug of soup


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

I'm still trying to catch up!

It's not good, is it?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 26, 2014)

Come on London for fucks sake


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

This is better.


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

All worth waiting for! Don't you all love the excitement of an election night?


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

How the fuck do Wales and Scotland have UKIP MP's???


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

No LDs


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 54542 View attachment 54543
> 
> This is better.


That's summat.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2014)

I survived to see the London result  Goodnight


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Now where is Lambeth's bloody vote?


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Ah, at last!

(edit: no, wrong result)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2014)

Thank god that's over! Only 4 hours or so behind the first results.


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

Good night


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

Fucks sake. I'm represented by three ukipers. Not sure if that's better than one ukiper and one utterly useless fascist or not.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 26, 2014)

http://anotherangryvoice.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/local-election-results-2014-aav.html


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

I'm beginning to think that Lambeth aren't going to release their figures tonight.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> http://anotherangryvoice.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/local-election-results-2014-aav.html


Sorry, but that's a grotesquely wishful thinking interpretation of events.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Ah, I've found a London breakdown but in the most hideously unreadable format http://londoneuroelections.org.uk/


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Here's a piece on the Lambeth vote:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...-lambeth-seat-in-the-2014-european-elections/

And now bed!


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah, I've found a London breakdown but in the most hideously unreadable format http://londoneuroelections.org.uk/


No2EU managed to bet only the Harmony Party


----------



## Gingerman (May 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> How the fuck do Wales and Scotland have UKIP MP's???


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>


They've clearly got a lot of stupid voters. Just like the rest of the UK.


----------



## malatesta32 (May 26, 2014)

tony.c said:


> Nick Griffin gone!



he knew it and the BNP hardly made a big effort. BNP votes going to UKIP?
scuffles in the MCR: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-27572347


----------



## Welsh lad (May 26, 2014)

Full European Election results here for the UK.

UKIP 27.5% of the vote (23 MEPs)
Labour 25.4% (18 MEPs)
Conservative 23.94% (18 MEPs)
Green 7.87% (3 MEPs)
Lib Dems 6.87% (1 MEP)

A night to forget for the Lib Dems, losing all but one MEP! Congrats to the Greens on getting fourth.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (May 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> Fucks sake. I'm represented by three ukipers. Not sure if that's better than one ukiper and one utterly useless fascist or not.




The potential prospect of nigel farage in either No 10 or No 11 Downing street does not fill me with joy


----------



## dennisr (May 26, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> That podium in the south-east results, Farage, Dan 'the NHS was a mistake' Hannan and former Tory-turned UKIP Atkinson. A parade of tossers, and they also gave the lib dems their sole seat. I'm going to stand on the balcony here and shout 'cunts!' in a south-easterly direction. Anybody going to join me?


ha - try living here


----------



## Roadkill (May 26, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> he knew it and the BNP hardly made a big effort. BNP votes going to UKIP?



UKIP have definitely mopped up some of the anti-immigration votes that previously went to them, yes.

Fucking depressing to see how well they've done here.  Labour beat them in the big West Yorkshire cities, but the Kippers topped the poll in Hull apparently.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 26, 2014)

So Scotland now has a UKIP MEP but not a single SNP MEP  How does that work out?

Biggest shock was that the Greens _already have_ two MEPs... now they have one more

They have zero profile in the UK


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> Fucks sake. I'm represented by three ukipers. Not sure if that's better than one ukiper and one utterly useless fascist or not.



you should try living in Essex where I'm now represented by UKIP at local and Euro level


----------



## Betsy (May 26, 2014)

tony.c said:


> Nick Griffin gone!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> I can't remember what the SNP are, but the others are the obvious ones. Ukip are EFD along with the Ligue Nord and various Eastern European bigots. Are PC in with the Nordic left?


PC and SNP are both in the green group believe it or not.


----------



## steeplejack (May 26, 2014)

Divisive Cotton said:


> So Scotland now has a UKIP MEP but not a single SNP MEP  How does that work out?
> 
> Biggest shock was that the Greens _already have_ two MEPs... now they have one more
> 
> They have zero profile in the UK



full results aren't out yet as a couple of far flung constituencies havent declared.

SNP will have at least 2 MEPs


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. What's the matter with the South West.
> 
> View attachment 54538


 
This is why I have decided not to leave Bristol when I retire after all.


----------



## Sue (May 26, 2014)

Finding all this talk of a new era of four party politics really annoying. It may be new in England but obviously isn't in Scotland,  Wales or Northern Ireland...


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> UKIP have definitely mopped up some of the anti-immigration votes that previously went to them, yes.
> 
> Fucking depressing to see how well they've done here.  Labour beat them in the big West Yorkshire cities, but the Kippers topped the poll in Hull apparently.


Kippers dominated the East Riding


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Sue said:


> Finding all this talk of a new era of four party politics really annoying. It may be new in England but obviously isn't in Scotland,  Wales or Northern Ireland...



Particularly when it's not really appropriate for England anyway; we appear to have transitioned from a "2 and a half" party system to a 3 party system.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

So this must be the final share of popular vote...



> Jeremy Vine on the BBC has just provided some updated figures on the*share of the vote* in the UK:
> 
> *Ukip 28%*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2014)

That's quite some way out with the polls - looks like Tories doing better, maybe a higher share for others? UKIP & Labour were both up nearer 28-30% iirc.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> That's quite some way out with the polls - looks like Tories doing better, maybe a higher share for others? UKIP & Labour were both up nearer 28-30% iirc.


YG look like the 'winners'..





Though even there and under/over-estimate of the tories/LDs respectively...

e2a : the universal under-estimate of tory support across the pollsters suggests to me that the phenomena of the "shy tory" is still evident. I'm beginning to think this behaviour is disconnected from incumbency or 'popularity' and possibly comes from a more deep-seated embarrassment (psychological issue?) connected with the notion of knowingly voting against their class interests.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a piece on the Lambeth vote:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...-lambeth-seat-in-the-2014-european-elections/
> 
> And now bed!


There isn't a Lambeth 'seat' as such - although there are borough level results, the candidates elected all represent the entire region.

Still, good to see Lib Dems & UKIP get trounced locally, with even the Greens beating the tories.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

My borough (Sutton)

LD gains towards a virtual one-party local authority and the only (?) LB to vote UKIP top. WTF

Jesus, I hope the fecking farangists don't view the 2 borough seats as a possible London target...Jesus.


----------



## Roadkill (May 26, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Kippers dominated the East Riding



Not surprising in the rural areas, more so in the city, where I expected Labour to come in first.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Worth saying again, in effect UKIP hit nearer to 30%...with AIFE 'stealing' 2% in the regions where they put up against Farage.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Worth saying again, in effect UKIP hit nearer to 30%...with AIFE 'stealing' 2% in the regions where they put up against Farage.


Was just about to say this - and i've seen noted number crunchers say the AIFE vote cost them the two seats that the greens won. They've not posted figures yet, but i expect we'll be hearing a lot more about this shortly.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There isn't a Lambeth 'seat' as such - although there are borough level results, the candidates elected all represent the entire region.
> 
> Still, good to see Lib Dems & UKIP get trounced locally, with even the Greens beating the tories.


Thanks for that. I've changed the headline a bit although I'm still too tired to think straight. Does 'Labour comfortably retain their majority vote in Lambeth in the 2014 European Elections' make more sense?


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 26, 2014)

Re AIFE, it's reasonable for there to be a centrist Eurosceptic party as well as a hard right one. It's not passing off, and it's perfectly plausible for a good proportion of their votes to have been considered and deliberate.


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


>


that is what my mental map of Britain looks like too...the zone extending up to scotland


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Re AIFE, it's reasonable for there to be a centrist Eurosceptic party as well as a hard right one. It's not passing off, and it's perfectly plausible for a good proportion of their votes to have been considered and deliberate.


Don't be so studiedly naive.


----------



## juice_terry (May 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> How the fuck do Wales and Scotland have UKIP MP's???



A lot of people in Scotland wrongly saw this as an SNP vs Labour battle, and chose to vote labour, thus splitting the vote allowing UKIP to gain a seat.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 26, 2014)

Wretched BBC commentary constantly saying that Labour "only just" beat the Conservatives, despite the Scottish votes not having been added in yet.


----------



## Sue (May 26, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Wretched BBC commentary constantly saying that Labour "only just" beat the Conservatives, despite the Scottish votes not having been added in yet.


 
Also annoying that R4 were reporting earlier that Labour beat the Tories in Scotland with no mention at all of the SNP who beat both of them to come top. Really lazy/ignorant reporting. (Western Isles still to be counted but given the number of people there ie not very many won't make any different to the result.)


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Don't be so studiedly naive.



Quite; engineered ballot paper position bias....one of the oldest tricks in the book.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Quite; engineered ballot paper position bias....one of the oldest tricks in the book.


1/4 million votes for an unknown party with a name very similar to the one it's spoiling and that made sure it's name was first on the list and whose leaflets were as close to UKIP ones as legally possible. Yeah, maybe just maybe.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Quite; engineered ballot paper position bias....one of the oldest tricks in the book.



Yes, but "stealing" goes a bit far. Not a literal democrats scenario.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

juice_terry said:


> A lot of people in Scotland wrongly saw this as an SNP vs Labour battle, and chose to vote labour, thus splitting the vote allowing UKIP to gain a seat.


I'm not sure that works as an argument given the system used


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Yes, but "stealing" goes a bit far. Not a literal democrats scenario.


 Appropriating, if you wish...but it's pretty obvious that the votes were nicked...whatever you may choose to think.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

EU Parliament with a fair few nazis...Putin's gonna love this.


----------



## tim (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Appropriating, if you wish...but it's pretty obvious that the votes were nicked...whatever you may choose to think.




No, they were given away by inattentive voters who couldn't be bothered to read the ballot paper properly


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 26, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> PC and SNP are both in the green group believe it or not.


Actually they're in the European Free Alliance which brings together progressive and centrist seperatist parties - and which sits with the Greens to form the Greens-EFA for the purposes of Europarl party groups rules.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

tim said:


> No, they were given away by inattentive voters who couldn't be bothered to read the ballot paper properly


 Deliberately taking from the 'inattentive'...clearing nicking votes.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

tim said:


> No, they were given away by inattentive voters who couldn't be bothered to read the ballot paper properly


Either way, the vast majority were pretty clearly UKIP bound.


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2014)

Aren't there rules nowadays about masquerading as another party? Brought in after someone got tens of thousands of votes standing as a Literal Democrat iirc.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

Scottish returning officer is reading out candidate's home addresses.


and the 'kipper lives in Kensington!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 26, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Aren't there rules nowadays about masquerading as another party? Brought in after someone got tens of thousands of votes standing as a Literal Democrat iirc.



Yes however AIFE managed to avoid breaking the rules which are quite deliberately worded. 

To be fair as well Mike Nattrass who was sacked from UKIP fully admitted that they were trying to wreck the UKIP vote.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Aren't there rules nowadays about masquerading as another party? Brought in after someone got tens of thousands of votes standing as a Literal Democrat iirc.


Yep, they have to pass a test to get on the register - this lot passed despite their clear intentions. Funny that.


----------



## Combustible (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> 1/4 million votes for an unknown party with a name very similar to the one it's spoiling and that made sure it's name was first on the list and whose leaflets were as close to UKIP ones as legally possible. Yeah, maybe just maybe.



In the West Midlands, 'We Demand a Referendum' got 23k votes compared to 27k for AIFE. This does suggest that there are a reasonable chunk of voters who are prepared to vote for previously unknown UKIP spinoffs. Although 'We Demand a Referendum' only stood in the West Midlands and seemed to be selling themselves on the performance of ex-UKIP MEP Nikki Sinclaire.


----------



## agricola (May 26, 2014)

Young Lib Dem vs Young Labour live on BBC News.


----------



## weepiper (May 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Scottish returning officer is reading out candidate's home addresses.
> 
> 
> and the 'kipper lives in Kensington!



He's not been entirely truthful about where he lives.

http://edinburgheye.wordpress.com/2014/05/20/where-does-david-coburn-live/


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2014)

weepiper said:


> He's not been entirely truthful about where he lives.
> 
> http://edinburgheye.wordpress.com/2014/05/20/where-does-david-coburn-live/



or other matters, by the look of it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Actually they're in the European Free Alliance which brings together progressive and centrist seperatist parties - and which sits with the Greens to form the Greens-EFA for the purposes of Europarl party groups rules.



I do like the idea of an alliance of separatists.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

Interesting number: big two combined vote share is up on 2009


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> Interesting number: big two combined vote share is up on 2009


Top two i.e ukip/lab or con/lab?


----------



## Roadkill (May 26, 2014)

On a lighter note than most of this morning: UKIP have failed to organise a piss-up in a brewery.  Literally.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Top two i.e ukip/lab or con/lab?


Sorry, blue/red.
Explained by yellow nose dive in part I guess


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

If anyone wants to watch the NI results, you want sky 979.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> you want sky 979.


check your privilege - some of us are stuck with freeview


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2014)

101


----------



## Das Uberdog (May 26, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> On a lighter note than most of this morning: UKIP have failed to organise a piss-up in a brewery.  Literally.


hard to brag about them having to change venues because they've won too many seats and need more room...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 26, 2014)




----------



## J Ed (May 26, 2014)

The newest media anti-UKIP push seems to be in telling us all that what UKIP has achieved means very little after telling us all that they were Euroracists putting in danger the future of Britain


----------



## Red Storm (May 26, 2014)

Assorted collection of far-right/fascists in the European Parliament: 1 NPD in Germany, 24 FN in France, 3 Jobbik in Hungary, 2 Sweden Democrats, 3 Golden Dawn and 4 Freedom Party of Austria.

Have I missed any?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 26, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> Assorted collection of far-right/fascists in the European Parliament: 1 NPD in Germany, 24 FN in France, 3 Jobbik in Hungary, 2 Sweden Democrats, 3 Golden Dawn and 4 Freedom Party of Austria.
> 
> Have I missed any?



The Danes


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> The Danes


All of them? Bit harsh


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> All of them? Bit harsh


Viking bastards


----------



## gosub (May 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> What's the score with tower hamlets?  Umpteen campaigns have led to a high turnout, and that's bad because...


http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/coffeehouse/2014/05/tower-hamlets-londons-rotten-borough/


----------



## Jean-Luc (May 27, 2014)

Here's the result for Oxford:

http://www.oxford.gov.uk/Library/Documents/Elections/Declaration of results.pdf

Is this the only place in the country where the LibDems got more votes than UKIP?


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2014)

All the articles about Tower Hamlets claim that there were police officers stationed at every polling station. There weren't. There were just politicians standing in the entrance blocking the way, same as last time. 

I'm really sceptical about that high turn out; I'd go as far as betting that it's fraudulent. 50% of voters here turning out? No fucking way. That's higher than the turnout at the last general election.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2014)

scifisam said:


> All the articles about Tower Hamlets claim that there were police officers stationed at every polling station. There weren't. There were just politicians standing in the entrance blocking the way, same as last time.
> 
> I'm really sceptical about that high turn out; I'd go as far as betting that it's fraudulent. 50% of voters here turning out? No fucking way. That's higher than the turnout at the last general election.


 it is all very dodgy, what were the politicians doing when you went into the polling station?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2014)

At least it gives the racist commentators on the Spectator something to have a go at.  Have your middle England bigot bingo cards at the ready.


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> it is all very dodgy, what were the politicians doing when you went into the polling station?



The Labour and LibDem people were standing to the side and smiling ingratiatingly at people going in, and the Tower Hamlets First people were standing in the entrance and had to be asked to move aside (by the LibDem, as we approached the gate). I don't think they would actually have prevented anyone from voting that way, but it's strange behaviour.

The Tower Hamlets website isn't reporting the turnout yet, btw, so that number may not be accurate. If it is accurate, it's extra strange, because one whole ward couldn't vote in the local elections, but could vote in the Euro and Mayoral election, yet the local election turnout (if accurate) is still higher than the Mayoral and Euro turnouts. 

I'd usually expect the Mayoral and Euro turnouts to be about the same as the locals (since you have to vote on the same day and are given slips for all of them), maybe a bit lower (since people are less bothered about them), but with one whole ward absent for local elections only I'd expect them to be higher. If that makes sense.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2014)

and they are still counting at Tower Hamlets - neck and neck Labour v TH First - 18 each - a few Tories and one more seat to come I think


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2014)

Could the fact they're still counting mean that the returning officer is being extra vigilent in multiple ways because of suspected sharp practice?


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> and they are still counting at Tower Hamlets - neck and neck Labour v TH First - 18 each - a few Tories and one more seat to come I think


yep!
electoral commission say "clearly there have been some issues"
no shit!
http://www.electoralcommission.org....ectoral-commission-statement-on-tower-hamlets


> News release published: 27-05-2014
> 
> Counting for the local elections in Tower Hamlets will resume this evening with the recount for the ward of Bromley South.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2014)

will they steal Ketterings 'late returners' 'had to have a web-handed recount' crown?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Tower hamlets counting further delayed, sky political types suggesting complete breakdown and disaster. God knows how long before they're done and the London results can get moving.



"Complete breakdown and disaster"? Now there's a surprise!  
I won't speculate on why, because people who do are apparently "racist" (as Ian Hislop discovered), at least according to the mayor and some of his cronies.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2014)

tbh if there has been shenanigans then I applaud  this flagrant mockery of the system. While also condemning the undermining of democracy.


----------



## treelover (May 27, 2014)

> *Tower Hamlets council has been accused of failing to prevent voters being intimidated outside polling stations. *As the Press Association reports, politicians in Tower Hamlets, in east London, which still has not declared its local election results, said they witnessed crowds shouting at people as they arrived to cast their votes. Leaflets were also allegedly left behind in booths to influence voters at the last minute. Labour Mile End councillor Rachael Saunders told BBC Radio 4's Today programme: "There is a real worry from a lot of people that the police committed there would only be two people per party allowed to be outside the polling stations, but in fact there were huge crowds at some, shouting at people or encouraging them to vote in a particular way." Peter Golds, leader of the Conservative group, said: "There were four people supporting one particular candidate standing outside and then, as I entered the school, there were 11 of his supporters in the playground. They were picking on certain residents and going up to them trying to persuade them to vote right up to the moment they entered the room to vote."



from guardian politics blog, not good...


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

treelover said:


> from guardian politics blog, not good...


link?


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2014)

ddraig said:


> link?


Here. Please put links in treelover.


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

ta BA


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2014)

it looks like jealousy to me - the main parties would love to have the kind of support that would result in crowds of people campaigning for them. But as they don't, no-one can.


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2014)

It's illegal to campaign outside polling stations


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2014)

how far outside?


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2014)

Dunno, but I've been told off for leafleting on the street outside one


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> how far outside?


Up to RO. Used to be a standard 100 yards or something.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2014)

They always used to have 'tellers' outside with rosettes back where my folks live (usually tories). They'd try and engage you in polite conversation, maybe as a way of endearing themselves to you (and by association their party).  Was this sort of thing banned recently, or is it allowed within certain limits?  This was about 25 years ago.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2014)

i recall the first time I exercised my franchise. A woman in a red rossete asked 'first time voter?' as I left. 'Yes' I responded. I'd voted for Blair. I have never since cast a vote out of anything other than spite.


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

yea
as long as you are not blocking the way and in peoples faces then you can from a distance
had to clear one from the path who had a film crew with them a few years ago due to complaint from opposing candidate


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> They always used to have 'tellers' outside with rosettes back where my folks live (usually tories). They'd try and engage you in polite conversation, maybe as a way of endearing themselves to you (and by association their party).  Was this sort of thing banned recently, or is it allowed within certain limits?  This was about 25 years ago.


All fine - campaigning, not so. Asking people how they intend to vote -fine. Attempting to get people to vote - not so.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2014)

I remember the nice old posh gent with the blue rosette asking me if I'd come far on 'that contraption' (referring to my shabby Raleigh Pioneer).  Didn't win me over.

Never seen it up here in Leeds so assumed it had stopped or died out, but then I'm in a very safe seat so I can see why they wouldn't bother.


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

they do tend to only bother if it is close or they are worried about losing their seat


----------



## chilango (May 27, 2014)

There was a nice old lady with a red rosette outside my polling station. Just checking off numbers from her copy of the roll.


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2014)

It's so they can chase up supporters who haven't voted yet, it's not campaigning in itself


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

and that they are 'seen' to be doing party work so that they can start their greasy climb up the ranks


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2014)

I suspect where I grew up it was just keen pensioners wanting to do something useful for the party, since Woodspring will never be anything but blue (though this was probably the locals, which were more balanced, not sure I ever had a GE vote there).


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> it looks like jealousy to me - the main parties would love to have the kind of support that would result in crowds of people campaigning for them. But as they don't, no-one can.



No, it's not. The ones who were standing in the way of the entrance were not behaving the way they should. Last election was worse, with actual stuff shoved in your face and leaflets on tables in the voting room. Not on the voting tables, but on other tables next to the door. 

We've had people brought in to supervise the vote because it does not work the way it should. We still don't have an official turnout because they still haven't finished counting votes. 

I bloody hate that our council is corrupt, and because the mayor and his aides are bengali you're a racist for suspecting they're corrupt. Our mp is also bengali, and is there a word against her? No. She was voted in, turns up, does her job, all normal. 

Do I dislike David Cameron because he's white? No. I'm allowed to dislike corruption in my own bloody council. Come and live here and see what it's like and say it's not corrupt.


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I suspect where I grew up it was just keen pensioners wanting to do something useful for the party, since Woodspring will never be anything but blue (though this was probably the locals, which were more balanced, not sure I ever had a GE vote there).


It's not been woodspring for some decades!


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

scifisam said:


> No, it's not. The ones who were standing in the way of the entrance were not behaving the way they should. Last election was worse, with actual stuff shoved in your face and leaflets on tables in the voting room. Not on the voting tables, but on other tables next to the door.
> 
> We've had people brought in to supervise the vote because it does not work the way it should. We still don't have an official turnout because they still haven't finished counting votes.
> 
> ...


understand your anger but no one is saying that here are they?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 27, 2014)

Back in the days when there was a Labour Party (before Blair)  I used to do canvassing and being a teller and even knocking up (last  minute chasing of promised voters). You can only really do that if you have done a full canvas and had  tellers on most of the day.  Those days faded away after Blair became entrenched and active membership declined.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> It's not been woodspring for some decades!



It's been a while!

Having poked around I think it was the '89 Euros I would have voted in, pretty sure that was the year the Greens did particularly well in that seat, polling well into double figures.  Only time I would have voted back there.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2014)

scifisam said:


> No, it's not. The ones who were standing in the way of the entrance were not behaving the way they should. Last election was worse, with actual stuff shoved in your face and leaflets on tables in the voting room. Not on the voting tables, but on other tables next to the door.
> 
> We've had people brought in to supervise the vote because it does not work the way it should. We still don't have an official turnout because they still haven't finished counting votes.
> 
> ...


I'm not calling you a racist - I made a joke about the lack of mass support for mainstream political parties. wind it in.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2014)

That said, I don't really give a shit about people trying to persuade other people to vote one way or another. Back in the day, they even used to actually come and knock  on your door to do that.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2014)

I had a conservative at my door last time round. In my head I  was lenin at the pulpit but in reality I was struck dumb with rage and slammed the door wordlessly


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2014)

Incidentally, as all this has been expected, I'd have thought the Telegraph, Mail and the like would have the area crawling with hacks for weeks - so far all I've been able to find is lurid allegations from partisans. Actual facts seem a bit thin on the ground. 

This from the spectator, mainly sourced from the leader of the tory group is my favourite so far...


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2014)

Nerd point: party persons asking for your poll number outside the polling station is to check you against the promises they've had whilst canvassing.  In theory, if your number hasn't been through the polling station they will knock on your door later, maybe even offer you a lift.  In my distant past as a Labour member it was called 'The Reading System', after Ian Mikardo who was, presumably, MP there.  Basically carbon copied pads of your vote promises.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2014)

indeed - one of my first jobs as a cub (as well as tramping round in the rain delivering leaflets) was cycling between the polling stations on polling day and taking the numbers back to the nerve centre so supporters could be ticked off.


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> indeed - one of my first jobs as a cub (as well as tramping round in the rain delivering leaflets) was cycling between the polling stations on polling day and taking the numbers back to the nerve centre so supporters could be ticked off.


 It's a bit of a milgram experiment really.  Most people offer up their number from what I remember, even in some cases forgetting their card but telling you on their way out.  The proper response should of course be 'fuck off nerd'.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2014)

Don't most people know why, and give their number to avoid getting knocked up later?


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> Don't most people know why, and give their number to avoid getting knocked up later?


 Yeah, absolutely - and because the number takers are right on the door of the poll station they look to be 'official'. 
Even if they aren't actively campaigning, the returning officer should really tell them to sling their hook - because number taking is still part of the process of getting the vote out.


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2014)

Further nerd point: 'back in my day' we used to give lifts to anyone who wanted one (usually as a result of a canvasser asking someone who says they will vote for you and is maybe elderly) - as well as offering lifts when knocking the vote out on the night.  Has that all ended now?  Must be a host of health and safety/car insurance/nonce issues with random politicos offering lists?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2014)

Traditionally it used to be minibuses from the old folks home to boost the Tory vote.


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> That said, I don't really give a shit about people trying to persuade other people to vote one way or another. Back in the day, they even used to actually come and knock  on your door to do that.



They do that here too. It's different to standing in the way of the entrance to the polling station.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2014)

so they were trying to prevent you from voting?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 27, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Nerd point: party persons asking for your poll number outside the polling station is to check you against the promises they've had whilst canvassing.  In theory, if your number hasn't been through the polling station they will knock on your door later, maybe even offer you a lift.  In my distant past as a Labour member it was called 'The Reading System', after Ian Mikardo who was, presumably, MP there.  Basically carbon copied pads of your vote promises.


Oh yes, I remember the Reading System. After computerisation it was replaced by printouts from the Electoral Roll on a program called Elpac. We would enter all our promised votes on to Elpac and in subsequent elections you could use that knowledge again. Of course it wouldn't be necessarily reliable because people sometimes vote differently in Local Elections than they do in General Elections. Of course it is more accurate if you do a complete canvas at every election but then sometimes you just don't have enough workers.

As you might expect the Liberal Party would get up to various dirty tricks. In one election I noticed that they had a car to deliver some of their voters to the polling station. Of course the car was not needed all the time so they would park it right outside the polling station with a sign on the door saying Vote Liberal. The door was deliberately left open reaching across the pavement so the sign was clearly visible and it was there for a very long time thus breaking the rule about canvassing just outside the polling station.


----------



## Roadkill (May 27, 2014)

ddraig said:


> and that they are 'seen' to be doing party work so that they can start their greasy climb up the ranks



Most of the ones I've seen recently have been so old they'll have dropped off their perch long before they get into any position of influence!


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Traditionally it used to be minibuses from the old folks home to boost the Tory vote.


Or residents getting signed up for postal votes without having much knowledge of it - and then the candidate pouncing on the home the day the ballots were delivered.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 27, 2014)

ddraig said:


> and that they are 'seen' to be doing party work so that they can start their greasy climb up the ranks


It is  not about being 'seen' to do party work. It is hard work if you have a full-time real job at the same time - most party workers do have. The 'greasy climb' consists of taking on various roles over the years which may include being delegate to the General Council of the local  Party, being delegate to the local Executive Committee, being Ward Secretary, and Ward Chairman. After that you may be invited to stand as a candidate at first for an unwinnable ward or two. Later if you have success in improving the votes on the unwinnable ward you may get a chance to stand for a theoretically winnable one. If you get elected enough times then you may be in line to be a candidate for Parliament. Many years of hard graft will have been done before that. Nowadays people with friends in high places but no connection with the town will be parachuted into likely constituencies.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 27, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Further nerd point: 'back in my day' we used to give lifts to anyone who wanted one (usually as a result of a canvasser asking someone who says they will vote for you and is maybe elderly) - as well as offering lifts when knocking the vote out on the night.  Has that all ended now?  Must be a host of health and safety/car insurance/nonce issues with random politicos offering lists?



Still happens when they're desperate to get the vote out. I helped out a couple of times on Dave Nellist's campaign in Coventry last year (when he lost his seat) and labour had a whole fleet of taxis picking up anyone who said they'd vote for them and taking them to vote (it was raining). Along with other dodginess like landlords demanding tenants took down Dave's posters, replace them with labour ones and vote labour.


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> so they were trying to prevent you from voting?



They did move aside after a member of a different party asked them to. 

But they're really not supposed to impede entrance to the polls. And it's just one symptom of the problem that TH seems to have WRT following the law and common practice when it comes to voting. 

Why do you think it's OK? If you don't, then why are you challenging me on it?


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2014)

I'm not challenging you. I'm interested what happened.


----------



## tim (May 27, 2014)

Jean-Luc said:


> Here's the result for Oxford:
> 
> http://www.oxford.gov.uk/Library/Documents/Elections/Declaration of results.pdf
> 
> Is this the only place in the country where the LibDems got more votes than UKIP?



They were victorious in Gibraltar. Perhaps, there future les in a "Focus Leaflet" driven libconquista of the villages , towns and cities to the North - Cadiz could become the new Portsmouth. Mrs Clegg is an ideal candidate to spearhead this venture


----------



## elbows (May 27, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> As you might expect the Liberal Party would get up to various dirty tricks. In one election I noticed that they had a car to deliver some of their voters to the polling station. Of course the car was not needed all the time so they would park it right outside the polling station with a sign on the door saying Vote Liberal. The door was deliberately left open reaching across the pavement so the sign was clearly visible and it was there for a very long time thus breaking the rule about canvassing just outside the polling station.



There was a car with rather visible vote Labour stuff parked in the car park of our polling station (a school) when I went to vote here once, not sure exactly how long ago but within the last 10 years. In my memory it was decked up enough with Labour stuff for me to notice it and have a moan to myself about whether that was allowed, hell I even want to remember it having red balloons attached to it, but I suspect that might be my mind playing tricks.

Tellers were alive & well here this time, as usual.

In terms of council election wards this is a very safe Labour seat that is rarely troubled by any other party having a serious campaign here.


----------



## J Ed (May 27, 2014)

tim said:


> They were victorious in Gibraltar. Perhaps, there future les in a "Focus Leaflet" driven libconquista of the villages , towns and cities to the North - Cadiz could become the new Portsmouth. Mrs Clegg is an ideal candidate to spearhead this venture



Yes, Señora Clegg's Francoist father was quite keen on _reconquistas _


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2014)

The final actual real local electiuon results:


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2014)

Anything on UKIP/Green averages in seats they stood in?


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2014)

JTG said:


> Anything on UKIP/Green averages in seats they stood in?


Coming days i think - whole load of data for people to get through.


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Coming days i think - whole load of data for people to get through.


True story


----------



## Sue (May 27, 2014)

scifisam said:


> They did move aside after a member of a different party asked them to.
> 
> But they're really not supposed to impede entrance to the polls. And it's just one symptom of the problem that TH seems to have WRT following the law and common practice when it comes to voting.
> 
> Why do you think it's OK? If you don't, then why are you challenging me on it?


 
Absolutely. They should've stamped on this a long time ago, bringing in people from outside the borough to run the polling stations/count if necessary. I also agree about the racism thing -- someone I know is on FB, denouncing anyone pointing out the obvious problems in TH as racist. I don't give a toss what race people are, I do give a toss when people are trying to intimidate others at polling stations and generally acting unacceptably.


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Further nerd point: 'back in my day' we used to give lifts to anyone who wanted one (usually as a result of a canvasser asking someone who says they will vote for you and is maybe elderly) - as well as offering lifts when knocking the vote out on the night.  Has that all ended now?  Must be a host of health and safety/car insurance/nonce issues with random politicos offering lists?


Actually, me asking questions about health and safety, insurance and noncery suggests I'm just the kind of soulless bureaucrat ukip wants to sweep from the board.


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2014)

This is how you do it donetsk:

*#BritainElects*@britainelects
The town of Yarm (pop: 9K) has voted to return to administration within Yorkshire (from Stockton). FOR - 89% AGAINST - 11% [Turnout: 24%]


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This is how you do it donetsk:
> 
> *#BritainElects*@britainelects
> The town of Yarm (pop: 9K) has voted to return to administration within Yorkshire (from Stockton). FOR - 89% AGAINST - 11% [Turnout: 24%]


Sanity prevails. Bournemouth back to Hampshire next please


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2014)

elbows said:


> There was a car with rather visible vote Labour stuff parked in the car park of our polling station (a school) when I went to vote here once, not sure exactly how long ago but within the last 10 years. In my memory it was decked up enough with Labour stuff for me to notice it and have a moan to myself about whether that was allowed, hell I even want to remember it having red balloons attached to it, but I suspect that might be my mind playing tricks.
> 
> Tellers were alive & well here this time, as usual.
> 
> In terms of council election wards this is a very safe Labour seat that is rarely troubled by any other party having a serious campaign here.


Suppose there's a chance it was simply a voter - or that the candidate and perhaps agent as well have the right to go into any poll station?  My excuse for knowing that, as well as being involved in Labour for 10 years, is that I was once attached to the elections unit in Rochdale Council as part of my job there.  I got to do glamorous things like sending postal votes out (though I was also something like a returning officers assistant in a poll station, which meant I got paid a fee on top of my normal money).


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2014)

JTG said:


> Sanity prevails. Bournemouth back to Hampshire next please


I wonder who the holdouts are and if they are now going to be crushed? I fear for them.


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I wonder who the holdouts are and if they are now going to be crushed? I fear for them.


 Mind you, I'm all for annexing Filton, Downend and Kingswood. Yate can fuck off though


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I wonder who the holdouts are and if they are now going to be crushed? I fear for them.


Defend the airfield!


----------



## gosub (May 27, 2014)

scifisam said:


> No, it's not. The ones who were standing in the way of the entrance were not behaving the way they should. Last election was worse, with actual stuff shoved in your face and leaflets on tables in the voting room. Not on the voting tables, but on other tables next to the door.
> 
> We've had people brought in to supervise the vote because it does not work the way it should. We still don't have an official turnout because they still haven't finished counting votes.
> 
> ...



They had the ERO on PM this evening, sounded a bit ineffective (not that he's got any easy job), reckons there was only one instance of literature in a polling station reported and it was removed, and that there was a local pact to limit candidates to 2 representatives per polling station, did get called to one instance where this was broken but didn't see it personally.  Also reiterated the claim disputed by TH urbanites that there was police at all polling booths.  No questions relating to the allegations at the count were asked, he reckoned it was taking so long because it was a close contest.  Said he knew nothing of Electoral Commission concerns and wanted to here from anybody with any problems, which he would share with the police.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 28, 2014)

gosub said:


> They had the ERO on PM this evening, sounded a bit ineffective (not that he's got any easy job), reckons there was only one instance of literature in a polling station reported and it was removed, and that there was a local pact to limit candidates to 2 representatives per polling station, did get called to one instance where this was broken but didn't see it personally.  Also reiterated the claim disputed by TH urbanites that there was police at all polling booths.  No questions relating to the allegations at the count were asked, he reckoned it was taking so long because it was a close contest.  Said he knew nothing of Electoral Commission concerns and wanted to here from anybody with any problems, which he would share with the police.



Who is his boss? Must be between a rock and a hard place...


----------



## J Ed (May 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This is how you do it donetsk:
> 
> *#BritainElects*@britainelects
> The town of Yarm (pop: 9K) has voted to return to administration within Yorkshire (from Stockton). FOR - 89% AGAINST - 11% [Turnout: 24%]



Next stop Yorkshire independence


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Next stop Yorkshire independence


Yorkshire First managed to beat No2EU and they English Democrats. The fight is on.


----------



## dennisr (May 29, 2014)

Irish election results - the wonderful SWP (the people behind People Before Profit Alliance) give an "analysis" of the Irish elections. 

Only a semi-veiled reference to the sabotage of Socialist left's Euro election challenge in Dublin. No mention to the 14 AAA Councillors elected. Apparently, it at least "helped to raise the profile of People Before Profit local candidates"! An official policy of "keep yer heads down till it all blows over lads"?

Party before People?

http://swp.ie/content/elections-show-desire-change-irish-workers-move-left


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2014)

JTG said:


> Mind you, I'm all for annexing Filton, Downend and Kingswood. Yate can fuck off though


I  quite like Yate tbf - a mate of mine lives there


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2014)

interesting London map here which shows the parties that placed *second* in the local elections...


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2014)

It's the wrong colour!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> It's the wrong colour!


how do you mean?

its a map of who finished second - particularly means you can see where UKIP (purple) did best...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 5, 2014)

ska invita said:


> interesting London map here which shows the parties that placed *second* in the local elections...


Interesting. Where'dya find that?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Interesting. Where'dya find that?


 News Shopper! Unfortunately they didnt provide any kind of link as to the source, seemingly running the map to gloat how "impressively" UKIP had done in SE London. As I'm about to move back into that east london UKIP corridor (in my case to one of the many wards where tories won and ukip came second ) i went in to the figures of some local wards in the hope that they were wrong and in more than one labour came second, but i dont know what the boundaries on the map there represent exactly, but its seems correct when you add up the votes from a few wards into those divisions shown on the map.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 5, 2014)

That map would be so much better if you could also see who finished first.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2014)

i can only find this one;





what are the boundaries shown on the second place map? I know they are wards, but then you get wards within those boundaries too - are there not different names for the two categories?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> ed miliband: i'll win back ukip voters before general election: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-27533330


another one for the miliband family scrapbook


----------

